# PC portable contre Mac portable... lol



## corbuu (27 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

Je tiens à vous faire part d'un cas concret de comparaison entre PC portable et Mac portable.

J'ai mon tiBook 1ghz SD depuis 9 Mois, j'en suis parfaitement content.
Dans l'école de commerce ou je suit nous utilisons tous des portables. Je suis cependant le seul à avoir un Mac et suis donc pris pour un fou.

Je tente de repertorier les Avantages et les Désaventages de chacuns (dans le cas d'un étudiant) donc :

*Avantages du PC portable :*
- Pas besoin de cable DVI to VGA pour les présentation PowerPoint
- Compatibilité à toute épreuve avec tous les fichiers des autres étudiantsqui sont sur PC aussi.
- Achat peu onéreux.

*Désaventages du PC portable :*
- La mise en veille est pas si facile que sur Mac alors que pour un etudiant, tu trimballe ton ordi partout, donc veille et reveil constamment. Donc tu éteint ton PC et tu ne le laisse pas en veille, sinon 10h apres plus de batterie.
- Plus lourd à transporter
- Moins costaud que le Mac (inconcevalbe de mettre un PC juste dans une housse Tucano et de l'emporter dans son sac comme ça, c'est pourtant ce que je fait avec mon Mac)
- Prends plus de place
- configuration sur les Réseaux plus difficile. Le PC peine a configurer le réseau tout seul en Wifi par ex.
- Pas de batterie
- Bruit des portables (en cours c'est particulieremment affolant)
- Les virus en nombre sur PC

*Avantages du Mac portable*
- Il s'eclaire tout seul dès qu'il fait nuit
- Micro integré
- autonomie de batterie superieure aux PC
- Materiel fiable et costaud
- Mise en réseau DHCP hyper rapide, rien à faire
- Stabilité d'Os X (XP est stable malgré ce que l'on en dit, mais pas autant que Os X)
- Légéreté de l'ordi
- Reconnaissance rapide d'un projecteur numerique, pas besoin de redemarrer l'ordi
- Désign à en couper le souffle
- Super suite ILife 04.
- Assurance de garder le materiel longtemps

*Désaventages du Mac portable*
- Toujours besoin de trimballer le cable DVI to VGA pour les PowerPoint.
- Malgré qu'on puisse dire que Mac est entieremment compatible PC, un gros probleme subsiste au niveau des Clés USB. Le mac rajoute des .trashes sur toutes les clés USB qui passent par lui, apres les PCistes essayent d'ouvrir les fichier et ca marche pas. C'est la galere à chaque fois, je suis le seul qui doit toujours transferer les fichiers via mail car via la clé USB ca marche une fois sur 5. Pourtant c'est des clés compatibles PC/Mac.
- Les animations faites dans powerpoint 2001 MAC ne sont pas prises en compte par les powerpoint PC, ce qui fait...que mes powerpoint je me les garde, mais je doit surtout pas les passer sur PC sinon faut refaire toutes les anims.
- ..on a peur de se le faire voller car il coute plus cher.

______________________
Notez que je ne parle pas de puissance, car je trouve les PC (3 Ghz) aussi puissants que mon tiBook 1ghz. Pas de grosses differences a part l'ouverture de plusieurs logiciels ou là, le PC bafouille.

Une experience assez interessante, un ami à moi vient d'acheter un ordi portable. J'avais réussit a la faire reflechir sur l'achat d'un ibook. Mais il a vite trouvé que c'était trop cher pour le nombre de megahertz... d'autant plus que le Mac avait pas le graveur DVD inclu...
Il a donc acheté un Pc portable Packard Bell à 1300 euros.
apres reception, *comparaison de mon ordi au sien.* 
- son ordi fait un vacarme enorme avec les ventilos
- quand on se sert des touches, celles-ci ne sont pas fixées totalement. On croyerait un clavier de powerbook mal fixé.
- Il est blanc crème, un faux Mac en fait. C'est du plastique moche.
- Il y a des renfoncements de partout sur le dessus ou on pose les mains, un vrai repère à crasse.
- La batterie tiens 1h50 sans rien faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Il éteint toujours son ordi, mais parfois j'ai besoin d'un truc sur son ordi et là il dit "heuu, il est éteint, on verra plus tard ?" .
- Il fait le double d'épaisseur du mien, ainsi que le double du poids.
- Il le transporte dans un enorme malette qui se voit de partout quand il le porte, il a donc peur de prendre le metro avec (peur du vol)

enfin... je pourrais en rajouter...

en résumé, ils n'arrivent qu'a me reprocher cette histoire de clé USB, ce qui leur fait dire : "les mac ca vaut rien, d'accord c'est bien mais ca coute cher pour se faire chier en compatibilité apres".

Je les laisse dans leur monde donc... *vive les Mac*. L'important est que j'y croie.

_J'espere que ce temoignage pourra en aider certains à switcher. _


----------



## mercutio (27 Avril 2004)

Donc d'un côté prix et compatibilité et de l'autre confort... Comme d'hab quoi ! 

L'important c que toi u vois c différences, un pciste restera aveugle pour longtemps encore...


----------



## Zède (27 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'école de commerce ou je suit nous utilisons tous des portables. Je suis cependant le seul à avoir un Mac et suis donc pris pour un fou.



Je connais ça aussi... Mais je trouve que c'est marrant d'être pris pour un fou comme ça !!!
Belle comparaison, chapeau !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

He bien moi, je vais me le garder mon portable PC parce que ce ne sera pas ma machine principale et aussi parce que j'ai trop peur de me faire voler un mac... Remarquez que je peux changer d'avis au moment de le renouveler.
Avoir un PC portable sans marque et avec une bonne garantie ça permet de piquer un petit somme dans le train sans peur de mauvaises surprises...
Je n'ai pas eu la chance d'avoir des portables accessibles, ni même le web pendant mes études (95-2000. Ca m'aurait changé la vie...

Pour ce qui est du switch, j'ai parcouru ma zone commerciale de long en large, des surfaces de vente immenses et je n'ai trouvé que quelques vieux e et imacs antédiluviens, un jaguar et un Appleworks 6... Comment voulez-vous que nous ne passions pas pour des originaux ?

Après, quand les gens s'appercevront que Bill contrôle toute la culture, sait combien de pizzas ils auront commandé dans le mois, il sera peut-être trop tard...


----------



## popin (27 Avril 2004)

Formidable propagande...  C'est vrai, dans le métro, tu les vois les pécéistes, c'est ceux qui ont un sac-à-portable posé sur leur genoux, et qui s'inquiètent. 
Les appeullusers eux, ils sont furtifs. Pas stressés. Souriants. En plus, généralement, on est les plus beaux.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

popin a dit:
			
		

> En plus, généralement, on est les plus beaux.



Arf, de ce coté là, je suis un PC-user pour longtemps !!!


----------



## Vercoquin (27 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> - Toujours besoin de trimballer le cable DVI to VGA pour les PowerPoint.
> - Malgré qu'on puisse dire que Mac est entieremment compatible PC, un gros probleme subsiste au niveau des Clés USB.
> - Les animations faites dans powerpoint 2001 MAC ne sont pas prises en compte par les powerpoint PC.


Je suis un peu étonné :
- je pensais que tous les Ti avaient une prise VGA (ce qui est mon cas). C'est vrai que cette histoire de DVI sur les alu ou iBook est vraiment casse-pattes...
- bizarre pour les clés USB. A part le dossier ou le fichier "Trashes" créé sur la clé, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème.
- Avec Office X, tous les animations sont conservées du Mac au PC, et inversement. Quand ça déconne, c'est au niveau des polices fantaisistes utilisées par les uns ou par les autres. Mais mes présentations sont toujours sans surprise quand elles passent sur PC...


----------



## mercutio (27 Avril 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Arf, de ce coté là, je suis un PC-user pour longtemps !!!



Avec un alubook t'es tout de suite plus mignon je t'assure...


----------



## Apca (27 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours


 Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Je les laisse dans leur monde donc... *vive les Mac*. L'important est que j'y croie.



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi ! Je les emmer*** ceux qui disent que les mac c'est nul !


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> (...)Dans l'école de commerce ou je suit nous utilisons tous des portables. Je suis cependant le seul à avoir un Mac et suis donc pris pour un fou.(...)



Change d'école  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nous on fait des battailles en amphi avec les Pc, on est de plus en plus et ca c'est cool.
Au début, 2 avec Marcant.
Aujourd'hui, on doit etre une 10ene


----------



## kitetrip (27 Avril 2004)

> Malgré qu'on puisse dire que Mac est entieremment compatible PC, un gros probleme subsiste au niveau des Clés USB. Le mac rajoute des .trashes sur toutes les clés USB qui passent par lui, apres les PCistes essayent d'ouvrir les fichier et ca marche pas.



Ca me fait le même problème... mais les doublons sont reconnaissables : ils ne font que 1Ko et sont précédés de"."
Sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi aussi je suis le seul "fou" à avoir un Mac dans ma promo' (filière plutôt scientifique et industrielle). On me taquine dessus mais bon, quand en fac d'art déco toutes les filles travaillent sur Mac, c'est cool d'entendre dire "T'as un Mac ? C'est trop bien !"


----------



## corbuu (27 Avril 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> > Malgré qu'on puisse dire que Mac est entieremment compatible PC, un gros probleme subsiste au niveau des Clés USB. Le mac rajoute des .trashes sur toutes les clés USB qui passent par lui, apres les PCistes essayent d'ouvrir les fichier et ca marche pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet les doublons crées par le Mac sont génants. Les Pcistes n'y comprennent rien et j'avoue que c'est plutot emmerdant.
Les PCistes ne peuvent ensuite plus supprimer ces fichiers. Ils sont alors obligés de formatter leur clés. Pour cela c'est vraiment emmerdant.

au fait j'ai oublié, tous nos proffesseurs sont des intervenants, chef d'entreprise en majorité. qu'on-t-ils comme ordinateur ? A à peu pres 30 % ils ont des MACs ! J'ai vu au moins 10 Ti 15" passer, et deux AluBook 15". Jamais un seul 17" et jamais d'ibooks.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> - Les animations faites dans powerpoint 2001 MAC ne sont pas prises en compte par les powerpoint PC, ce qui fait...que mes powerpoint je me les garde, mais je doit surtout pas les passer sur PC sinon faut refaire toutes les anims.


Faut leur dire de virer PowerPoint 98 et d'évoluer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi que je fasse des anims avec PowerPoint V.X ou Keynote ça passe sous PowerPoint PC (enfin, sauf que tu perds les supers effets de transitions, d'ombres de Keynote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

mac portable contre pc portable, ce n'est pas comparable, cela ne joue pas dans la même cours


----------



## Kaneda (28 Avril 2004)

J'essaierai de faire un comparatif objectif dans quelques semaines


----------



## corbuu (30 Avril 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> J'essaierai de faire un comparatif objectif dans quelques semaines



mon comparatif n'est pas objectif ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est simplement fait pour apporter une contribution d'avis et d'opinions sur les deux plateformes, ca n'est pas un comparatif de professionnel car cela ne servirait à rien du tout.


----------



## woulf (30 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> mon comparatif n'est pas objectif ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool man, j'ai lu nulle part qu'il disait que ton comparo n'était pas objectif, ni qu'il le sous-entendait


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> mon comparatif n'est pas objectif ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce comparatif était très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est toujours très intéressant à lire surtout pour un futur switcher comme moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je disais que j'apporterai un ptit comparatif objectif , c'était pour apporter de l'eau au moulin mais j'aurais peut-être dû préciser " AUSSI " alors


----------



## purestyle (1 Mai 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> mon comparatif n'est pas objectif ?



Il est un peu "haré krishna", comme si tu cherchais à te rassurer et qu'on te rassure : mais oui tu as fais le bon choix ! mais oui c'est nous les plus beaux et eux les vilains ! mais non tu n'es pas fou ! etc...etc...

de toute façon qu'est ce que t'en à foutre de l'avis de tes collègues et des autres ?


----------



## corbuu (1 Mai 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Il est un peu "haré krishna", comme si tu cherchais à te rassurer et qu'on te rassure : mais oui tu as fais le bon choix ! mais oui c'est nous les plus beaux et eux les vilains ! mais non tu n'es pas fou ! etc...etc...
> 
> de toute façon qu'est ce que t'en à foutre de l'avis de tes collègues et des autres ?



Je n'en ai rien à foutre. Par contre je pense que c'est interessant pour nous Macuser de voir ce que les Pcistes peuvent nous reprocher.
C'est pourquoi je donne mes avis sur les défauts ou avantages des Mac ou PC.

Je cherche "à être rassurré" ? Je cherche plutot à donner des avis pour les Switchers car c'est une chose qui manque sur ce forum. C'est meme une question redondante...


----------



## papman (2 Mai 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai rien à foutre. Par contre je pense que c'est interessant pour nous Macuser de voir ce que les Pcistes peuvent nous reprocher.
> C'est pourquoi je donne mes avis sur les défauts ou avantages des Mac ou PC.
> 
> Je cherche "à être rassurré" ? Je cherche plutot à donner des avis pour les Switchers car c'est une chose qui manque sur ce forum. C'est meme une question redondante...



Moi je trouve ton comparatif très bien. C'est effectivement ce que je cherche comme post dans une rubrique switch.


----------



## Frodon (2 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,



			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> - Malgré qu'on puisse dire que Mac est entieremment compatible PC, un gros probleme subsiste au niveau des Clés USB. Le mac rajoute des .trashes sur toutes les clés USB qui passent par lui, apres les PCistes essayent d'ouvrir les fichier et ca marche pas. C'est la galere à chaque fois, je suis le seul qui doit toujours transferer les fichiers via mail car via la clé USB ca marche une fois sur 5. Pourtant c'est des clés compatibles PC/Mac.



C'est étonnant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Je transfère moi même beaucoup de choses via clé USB, et bien que je confirme les .Trashes, je n'ai jamais eu un seul problème avec les clés pour transférer des données entre Mac et PC, cela à toujours marché et j'ai donc toujours transféré mes données avec succès aussi bien du Mac au PC que du PC au Mac (je me servais aussi de ma clé personnelle pour ramener des données depuis les ordis de l'école sur mon Mac). 

D'ailleurs à l'école ca avait (agréablement) surpris mes camarades. Et j'ai bien dû utiliser ce moyen de transfert de données plus de 100 fois avec des clés de toute marques (du sans marque à la iomega). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## chagregel (2 Mai 2004)

corbuu semble rencontrer des problemes avec certaines clefs (les Verbatim je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on en avait parlé mais je ne me souvient plus ou.

En ce qui me concerne, jamais aucuns problemes pour les clefs, j'en ai utilisé des dizaines a l'ecole.


----------



## corbuu (2 Mai 2004)

c'est marrant que vous n'ayez pas de problemes avec les clés USB. Moi c'est mon calvaire.

Vraiment, une clé sur 3 marche pas généralement.
sur mon ordi, passe des dizaines de clés différentes car je m'occupe du site web de l'ecole et je met donc les photos de toutes les soirées. Photos que m'aportent les étudiants avec leurs clés.

Je pense que cela s'arrangera petit à petit car les clés deviendront de plus en plus universelles.

Il est vraiment difficile de reprocher quelque chose au Mac finalement, meme le prix n'est pas un reproche car la qualité suit.


----------



## jsljulius (3 Mai 2004)

Quand vous parlez de clés USB, vous parlez de petits disques durs que l'on branche dans le port USB? Si c'est ça, moi j'ai une Verbatim 64 Mo. Et vous dites que ça pose des problèmes lors du transfert Mac-PC? J'aimerais bien savoir vu que je veux m'acheter un Mac cet été et qu'à l'école, il n'y a que des PC.


----------



## Frodon (3 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,



			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment, une clé sur 3 marche pas généralement.
> sur mon ordi, passe des dizaines de clés différentes car je m'occupe du site web de l'ecole et je met donc les photos de toutes les soirées. Photos que m'aportent les étudiants avec leurs clés.



Pourrais tu donner des exemples de clés (marque/capacité) qui ne passe pas chez toi?

A noter que personnellement j'ai remarqué que pour certaines clés, il fallait se montrer un peu plus patient que pour d'autres. C'est à dire qu'elles mettent du temps à se monter et qu'on peut croire qu'elle ne marche pas à première vue, mais que si on attend un peu, on voit qu'elle se monte.

A+


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Pour ma part, depuis un an et à un rythme de 2-3 clefs différentes par jour, jamais aucuns problemes.

La mienne est une 128 Mo de la rue Montgallet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2004)

...est-ce que par hasard tu (ou les pc-istes) ne débrancherais pas ces clés sans prendre la précaution de  passer par le menu "ejecter"  ("débrancher le périphérique" dans la barre de tâche, pour windows Xp)?  sinon, ça crée des pb, et même ça les bousille , à la longue  ...


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Je ne pense pas, sur Mac Os, "éjecter" un média est une habitude car il faut "éjecter" tout périphérique monté.
Par exemple, un simple cd-rom s'éjecte par le Finder (depuis Os X, on peu le faire avec un bouton).


Cette opération permet de couper l'alimentation du port USB.

En revanche, je ne pense pas que ce joue sur la monté ou non de la clef.


----------



## squarepusher (3 Mai 2004)

En tout cas si ça peut aider , moi ce que je fais pour les clés usb qui ne veulent pas "démonter" sous linux , c'est un umount -l dans la console ...


----------



## JCR (3 Mai 2004)

Ma chérie a une clé "JUmpDrive" de chez Lexar acheté à la Fnac, et elle ne pause aucun problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment bien, ces clés USB


----------



## JCR (3 Mai 2004)

Un petit astuce pour détecter la reconnaissance des clés USB sous OSX (Panther)

Installer  Peripheral Vision ; c'est un préférence pane (shareware) qui permet de visualiser à l'écran (de manière transparente et d'un des plus bel effet) les périphériques que l'on connecte ou déconnecte à sa machine : USB, FW, Airport, Ethernet, etc...

Une fois installé, branche ta clé USB et vérifie quellel est bien reconnue par OS X...


----------



## kefoo (3 Mai 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant que vous n'ayez pas de problemes avec les clés USB. Moi c'est mon calvaire.
> 
> Vraiment, une clé sur 3 marche pas généralement.
> sur mon ordi, passe des dizaines de clés différentes car je m'occupe du site web de l'ecole et je met donc les photos de toutes les soirées. Photos que m'aportent les étudiants avec leurs clés.
> ...




Je suis en train d'essayer de convaincre une de mes amis qui doit s'acheter un portable de prendre un Mac plutot qu'un pc, surtout qu'elle cherche la fiabilité de l'OS, la légèreté et une autonomie correcte. Vous imaginez bien ma réponse. Mais je suis moi même nouveau ds le Monde de Mac. Il faut par contre qu'elle puisse utiliser sa clé sans pb ainsi que les fichiers powerpoint. pour les clés visiblement ça pose pb pour certains mais j'ai quand meme l'impression que ça n'est pas la majorité. Si j'ai bien compris par contre pour les fichiers powerpoint, ce sont les animations qui posent pb pas le fichier en lui-même. Vous me confirmez tout ce que je viens de noter ou alors je suis passé à coté de quelque chose? Avec vos bons conseils j'aurais certainement la possibilité de faire switcher qq'un d'autre


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Loin de la prétention d'avoir tout vécu avec mon Mac, je n'ai JAMAIS rencontré de problèmes avec une clef USB.

Pour ce qui est des powerpoint, je réalise les miens directement avec mon Mac. Les importations se sont passés sans trop de difficultés mais il est clair que mon expérience est limitée sur ce sujet.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je calme tout le monde avec mon alu 12, powerpoint (ou Keynote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et mon T610 en bluetooth comme télécommande de slide show


----------



## corbuu (3 Mai 2004)

jsljulius a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous parlez de clés USB, vous parlez de petits disques durs que l'on branche dans le port USB? Si c'est ça, moi j'ai une Verbatim 64 Mo. Et vous dites que ça pose des problèmes lors du transfert Mac-PC? J'aimerais bien savoir vu que je veux m'acheter un Mac cet été et qu'à l'école, il n'y a que des PC.



tu est dans le meme probleme que le mien alors. Il ne faut cependant pas en faire une generalité mais...

Encore ce matin, un ami est venu avec sa clé qui marche parfaitement sur PC, il l'a mise et là : "Format non reconnu par Os X..., impossible..."

Il est donc obligé de formaté le contenu de sa clé, et de revenir ensuite sur mon PB pour que ca marche.

Je pourrais faire un inventaire des clés qui marchent ça serait pas mal.


----------



## corbuu (3 Mai 2004)

au fait, cela peut-il venir de l'USB 2.0 et 1.0 ?

Car mon Ti PB 1hZ n'a que des USB 1 je crois. Alors uqe parfois des clés sont compatibles USB 2...


----------



## JCR (3 Mai 2004)

Concernant les présentations PowerPoint, moi non plus je n'ai eu aucun soucis pour présenteer avec mon mac, des présentations confectionnées à l'origine sur PC. Tout au plus, le signe  qui est mal géré, ou les boutons à puces.

Aucun soucis (mais çà on l'a déjà dit) avec les fichiers Word et Excel.

Pour revenir aux clés, j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout le problème d'un de nos collègues sur ce forum : Corbuu. Peut-être que le problème vient de sa machine (configuration, bug ou autres)

Pour revenir, à Peripheral Vision, voici quelques images :


----------



## alarache62 (3 Mai 2004)

On est 4 à la fac à avoir un Mac et chacun à une clé USB: aucun problème pour transfert avec les PC, on a tous un port USB 1 (Alu 12", iMac 800, iBook 800) et 2 clés sont USB 2.

Bizarre son problème, je crois qu'au début de lamise sur le marché les clés étaient mal gérée mais les maj de OS X étaient censé réparer tous ça, une clean install ou une machine neuve ne devrait présenter aucun problème, je pense.


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Juste en passant, les Alu 12 Rev.B et C (1Ghz et 1,33 Ghz) sont en USB 2


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2004)

Je suis un possesseur de PC portable : un Compaq Presario X1006 à base de Pentium Mobile 1,3ghz,Radeon 9200,512 Mo de DDR,40Go,Ecran 16/9 15,4 pouces,Reseau Wifi,Graveur DVD,etc...
J'ai payé ma machine 1800 euros environ il y a 7 mois...le modèle équivalent coute aujourd'hui dans les 1500 euros...
la plupart des "désavantages du PC portable" que tu indiques sont tout simplement faux :
Point par point :
- La mise en veille ne pose aucun problème et est immédiate...les données sont tout simplement écrites dans la mémoire vive...l'autonomie de l'ordi lorsqu'il est en veille tourne autour de 2 jours...
- Il pèse 2,8 kgz,ce qui n'est pas si mal pour un 15,4 pouces 16/9
- Il est très solide car s'est pris plusieurs chutes ou coups sérieux sans broncher
- Il se connecte sur un reseau Wifi en 2minutes chrono,le temps de redémarrer l'OS après avoir configuré la connexion
- Pas de batterie? ça je ne saisis pas...son autonomie est de 5h30 en bureautique et d'environ 4h en lecture DIVX continue....Pentium Mobile oblige,il ajuste sa fréquence automatiquement selon le type de sollicitation...
- Les Virus? les anti-virus ne sont pas faits pour les chiens...et les mises à jour de l'OS aussi...

Ne connaissant pas les MAC Portables,je me garderais bien de juger des qualités et défauts de ces machines...mais avant de prétendre faire un comparatif objectif,encore faudrait il que tu te renseignes sur ce qu'est un portable PC moderne...et particulièrement un Portable Centrino...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un possesseur de PC portable : un Compaq Presario X1006 à base de Pentium Mobile 1,3ghz,Radeon 9200,512 Mo de DDR,40Go,Ecran 16/9 15,4 pouces,Reseau Wifi,Graveur DVD,etc...
> J'ai payé ma machine 1800 euros environ il y a 7 mois...le modèle équivalent coute aujourd'hui dans les 1500 euros...
> la plupart des "désavantages du PC portable" que tu indiques sont tout simplement faux :
> Point par point :
> ...


Ce que tu as dit est vrai, mais pas pour l'ensemble des portables... 
Sur un VAIO, ce que tu as décrit est absolument vrai... sur un DELL c'est déjà en peu plus discutable... et alors sur les Géricom... là ce que tu as mentionné est complètement faux. 
Je peux le dire car c'est ce qu'on a à mon travail... et c'est absolument vrai... 
D'ailleurs Corbu ne fait que relater son expérience, si tu regardes sa signature, il possède les deux. Beaucoup des Mac Users possède de(s) Mac(s) à la maison et des PC au travail... je fais partie de ces gens là...


----------



## ed71 (3 Mai 2004)

[La mise en veille ne pose aucun problème et est immédiate...les données sont tout simplement écrites dans la mémoire vive...l'autonomie de l'ordi lorsqu'il est en veille tourne autour de 2 jours... 

[/QUOTE]
trés trés bof pour l'autonomie, pour la mise en veille, c'est instantané, et le reveil ?, c'est instantané aussi chez toi ?

[Il pèse 2,8 kgz,ce qui n'est pas si mal pour un 15,4 pouces 16/9 

[/QUOTE]
bien bien et en dimmensions ?

[Il est très solide car s'est pris plusieurs chutes ou coups sérieux sans broncher

[/QUOTE]
super, là je pense que le mien aurait pri des bosses

[Il se connecte sur un reseau Wifi en 2minutes chrono,le temps de redémarrer l'OS après avoir configuré la connexion

[/QUOTE]
redémarrarer?? oops.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (ç'a me fait aussi penser à ceux qui doivent redemarrer en priant que le vidéo-projecteur sur lequel est connecté leur pc veuille bien fonctionner, nous tu branches n'importe lequel et direct ca tourne, resolutions, modèle... en bureau étendu ou non... c'est immédiat, et ta présentation est déjà démarrée...)

[Pas de batterie? ça je ne saisis pas...son autonomie est de 5h30 en bureautique et d'environ 4h en lecture DIVX continue....

[/QUOTE]
rien à dire

[Les Virus? les anti-virus ne sont pas faits pour les chiens...et les mises à jour de l'OS aussi...

[/QUOTE]
la pluparts des gens qui utilisent un ordi maintenant ne s'y connaissent pas forcément, ils ne savent pas se protéger et surtout ne veulent pas passer leur temps à faire attention, investir ds des anti-virus, trouver à charger (par modem souvent) une maj... et puis souvent t'as pas le temps de te protéger ;  c'est déjà trop tard. nous on a un os sérieux pour çà (et pour le reste aussi!) et si on a pas de virus c'est pas seulement parcequ'il y a moins de 3% de macusers ! comme souvent on entend dire.

un portable+osx : quel pied de pouvoir se connecter à tout directement (périphériques et réseaux) sans se poser de questions, si ca va marcher, si ca va planter... d'avoir un portable opérationnel instantanément grâce à un reveil instantané et une mise en veille qui ne consomme pas, un slot-in, un écran de qualité, un clavier de qualité, un trackpad de qualité, une taille incroyablement compact, une connectique complète (bluetooth, wifi,...) le silence de fonctionnement...
bref j'arrète là.


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un possesseur de PC portable : un Compaq Presario X1006 à base de Pentium Mobile 1,3ghz,Radeon 9200,512 Mo de DDR,40Go,Ecran 16/9 15,4 pouces,Reseau Wifi,Graveur DVD,etc...
> J'ai payé ma machine 1800 euros environ il y a 7 mois...le modèle équivalent coute aujourd'hui dans les 1500 euros...
> la plupart des "désavantages du PC portable" que tu indiques sont tout simplement faux :
> Point par point :
> ...



Peut être que toi aussi, avant de poster, tu devrais avoir déjà utilisé un portable Mac. Car comme on te le dit, nous utilisons pour la plus part des Pc aussi.
Quand à tes interrogations, je me permettrai de te répondre Ceci:
Il n'y a pas de système ou de machine meilleure que l'autre, juste des points positifs et des points négatifs.
Dans ton argumentations, il n'y a pas que des choses Hors Sujet.
-Pour la mise en veille (surtout la sortie), le poids, la solidité et le réseau, je te conseils d'aller faire un petit tour du coté des Mac. Dans tout ces points, mon Powerbook est nettement meilleur que mon Pc portable et que les Centrino.
-L'autonomie, un point pour toi, je ne tiens pas 5h30 avec mon portable, seulement 4h.
-Les virus, c'est Hors sujet. Je n'en ai pas, ne peu pas en avoir et cela regarde les Pc, pas moi. (je sais c'est nombriliste).

Bon courage avec ton Centrino, malgré que ce soit souvent de tres bon produits, ils ne correspondent malheureusement pas à mes besoins...


----------



## Kaneda (3 Mai 2004)

Des petits rajouts sur les 2 deux ou trois posts écrits plus haut :

"les anti virus c est pas fait pour les chiens " : tient c est bizarre, un nouveau ver est sorti aujourd hui (par chance je l ai pas choppé) mais la plupart les gens (dont ma mère) avec AV à jour, patch etc ...se l'ai choppé avant qu'il ne soit détecté.

Deuxièmement, le réveil de la mise en veille se fait sans aucun soucis en 1,5 seconde sur mon portable (PB packard bell huhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P4-M 1,6 Ghz)

Vala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ce n'est ni un post anti pc, ni un post anti mac (surtout pas lol) vu ma signature


----------



## corbuu (3 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un possesseur de PC portable : un Compaq Presario X1006 à base de Pentium Mobile 1,3ghz,Radeon 9200,512 Mo de DDR,40Go,Ecran 16/9 15,4 pouces,Reseau Wifi,Graveur DVD,etc...
> J'ai payé ma machine 1800 euros environ il y a 7 mois...le modèle équivalent coute aujourd'hui dans les 1500 euros...
> la plupart des "désavantages du PC portable" que tu indiques sont tout simplement faux :
> Point par point :
> ...



suite aux diverses explications dites ci-dessus, je rajoute quelques points :

Avant hier, un test de comparation a été fait avec XP Pro contre Os X.3 pour la veille. On a fermé l'écran du ti et du PC (Dell) en meme temps, deux secondes apres on a réouvert, et ensuite on a refermé, et ensuite on a réouvert.
Résultat : windows planté. Os X... toujours en forme, tout à marché.
bien evidemment on ne s'amuse jamais a faire cela en utilisation réelle d'un portable, cependant cela atteste la fiabilité de l'os qu'est Mac Os X. (de mon point de vue)

Pour la batterie, je ne savais pas qu'existait des batteries à 5h30 d'autonomie. 
Mon Powerbook ne résiste qu'a 4h ou 4 h 30 d'autonomie réelle. Donc de ce coté bravo aux créateurs de ton portable alors.

Pour le Wi-Fi, tu admettra que c'st un comble de redemarrer l'ordi pour qu'il le repere. Pourquoi l'ordi ou le systeme n'est pas capable de reperer le Wi-Fi et de s'y connecter, cela sans redemarrer ? Enfin si la perte de temps n'est pas si enorme... pas de quoi en faire un drame. 

Les Virus...
Ce matin, dans ma classe, trois amis avaient leurs ordis infectés. Tous à me demander quoi faire...et moi à leur expliquer la procedure pour aller sur symantec.fr et telecharger le patch correctif qui scanne ce virus... (oui je suis habitué aux PC)...
Vraiment là je remercie mon Mac maintenant. Cependant il n'est pas possible de prouver que dans un an ou deux, le mac ne sera pasinnondé de virus, donc je ne fait pas trop le fier, comme le service commercial d'apple qui n'a pas pris cela pour argument...

Au fait, oui, j'avais un PC Dell portable Inspiron. Je l'ai vendu car trop lourd et trop laid. Maintenant je garde mon PC fixe par obligation car j'utilise AUTOCAD qui n'existe que sur PC. sinon j'aurais depuis longtemps un Mac fixe chez moi.


----------



## kefoo (4 Mai 2004)

Au fait, ça existe des switcher négatifs? (de Mac à PC?!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En excluant tous ceux qui veulent jouer et/ou travailler (de façon spécifique, logiciel oblige...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2004)

Rebonsoir à tous,
Quelques réponses à des questions posées : 
-	Les dimensions de ma machine sont : 35.6 cm x 25.4 cm x 3.5 cm
-	Le redémarrage de lordi après une mise en veille est instantané lorsque les données sont écrites sur la mémoire vive et prend une dizaine de secondes lorsque les données sont écrites sur le disque dur (ce qui évidemment favorise lautonomie)
-	Pour le redémarrage de lOS,ouien effet,je dois le faire lorsque jintègre un nouveau réseau Wifi et que le SSID changeEn cas de connexion à un réseau déjà configuré,là la connexion est instantanée,ce qui est la moindre des choses
Pour le reste, si on veut avoir des éléments de qualitéOn choisit une machine de qualité et pas un Medion ou un Acer à 1000 eurosencore moins un Dell Inspiron(mais les Latitude eux sont de bonne qualité)
Je nutilise pas de portable Mac,en effet car je nen ai tout simplement pas lutilitéla question nest pas de juger les portables Mac puisque je ne les connais pas mais de rétablir quelques contrevérités puisque lintroduction des Centrino a changé la donne en matière de PC portables (ne vous étonnez pas que les portables à base de P4 3ghz possèdent une autonomie dérisoirele P4,de par son architecture qui privilégie la montée en fréquence bien plus que le rendement,nest absolument pas adapté à un usage nomade et des besoins dautonomie)
LIBM T40P à base de P4 M 1.4ghz possède, par exemple, une autonomie de 6h30
Pour ce qui est de la stabilité de lOSje nai strictement aucun souciperso, je ne vois pas trop la difficulté dinstaller un anti-virus qui se mettra à jour automatiquement ou activer la fonction « mise à jour automatique » dans Windows XPmais bon, admettons que pour un utilisateur lambda, Mac OS soit plus simple à utiliser
« Bon courage avec ton centrino ».ben,je ne sais pas si courage est le terme appropriéje lai depuis 7 mois et jamais eu de soucis
Après, libre à chacun de préférer un Mac pour telle ou telle raisonMais il me parait utile de rétablir quelques contrevérités en sachant très bien que cela ne servira pas à grand-chose sur un forum daficionados de Maccest juste une question dhonnêteté intellectuelle
Je ne veux pas rentrer dans une controverse Mac-PCchaque architecture a ses avantagesperso, je préfère les PC car cest une architecture ouverte qui permet de mettre à jour ses machines en fonction de ses envies et de ses besoins (je monte moi-même mes machines de bureau et prend plaisir à les optimiser) et parce que la logithèque est plus importante (notamment en matière dapplications ludiques et de sharewares)Je mennuierai beaucoup trop avec une architecture ferméemais cest une question de point de vueet je comprends que lon puisse avoir un avis contraire
Cependant, il faut être honnête : un portable Centrino + Win XP, cest stable,ça possède une bonne autonomie et ça ne cause aucun souci particulieril faut arrêter les fantasmes et ne pas dénigrer « lautre monde »ce que je pense navoir jamais fait en écrivant ces deux messages


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> lintroduction des Centrino a changé la donne en matière de PC portables



Moi j'aime bien la philosophie du Pentium-M. S'adapter à son milieu, être économe, mais efficace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> LIBM T40P à base de P4 M 1.4ghz possède, par exemple, une autonomie de 6h30



Grace à sa batterie longue durée 9 cellules, qui dépasse de deux centimètres. Avec une batterie normale on repasse à 4 heures d'autonomie, ce qui est déjà très bien (source). Le Thinkpad T40P est considéré comme une super machine, très performante, mais son prix aussi est superlatif, il faut quand même le préciser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2004)

Certes mais le T40P a bénéficié d'une offre étudiante qui ramenait son prix à environ 1700 euros...ce qui a provoqué un engouement important pour ce portable...
Perso,je trouve le design de cette machine un peu trop "années 90"...


----------



## extrajim (4 Mai 2004)

le t40p etait a 2100 euros en offre étudiante. maintenant ce st son remplacant le t41p qui est proposé à ce prix et que je devrais recevoir ces jours ci. (j ai revendu le t40p, excellent portable au passage)
en tout cas j aurai bientot mon t41p mais ca ne m a pas empeche de souscrire a l adc student d apple il y a une semaine. bientot je ne serai plus etudiant et bien que ne connaissant pas les mac, vous écoutant, j ai bien envie de franchir le pas un de ces jours. j ai un an d ici la pour reflechir afin de beneficier d une reduction . (peut etre un powerbook 12 pouces en avril 2005?? qui sait? )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2004)

Le T40P se trouvait à bien moins cher que 2100 euros mais il fallait commander en Suisse...je crois qu'il y avait des commandes groupées sur différents forums...mais c'est un point de détail en fait...


----------



## extrajim (4 Mai 2004)

oui c etait moins cher en suisse mais il  n etait pas livre en france . fallait se deplacer en suisse pour aller le chercher. c est toujours sur rabais.etudiant. mais en france il était à ce prix la.


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2004)

anonyme, tu as parfaitement raison de revenir sur ces points...le pb, c'est qu'il est difficile de faire des comparaison, tant la qualité des pc est variable par définition.
Sur les virus, oui c'est possible de prendre un abonnement avec mise à jour automatique, mais force est de constater que c'est complètement insuffisant. Et quand tu as un virus, tu fais quoi? un joli format c:? 
Oui, les Pcs peuvent faire aussi bien que les macs dans tous les domaines, mais en tant que récent switcher pour un modeste ibook, je dois dire que j'ai enfin l'impression que la fiabilité existe. Et aussi et surtout, l'intégration et la simplicité..alors bien sur, windows c'est simple..en priant chaque jour pour qu'aucun pb n'arrive.
Dès que tu commences à rajouter des logiciels freeware sur Pcs, c'est le début de la fin.

Je suis entouré de personnes dans ma famille qui viennent de s'équiper de PC...et toutes ses personnes complètement novices ont un point commun: elles disent que "l'informatique c'est pas fiable"...rien que pour Ilife04 (qui a ses défauts, c'est sur), tous les utilisateurs loisirs devraient basculer sur mac!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2004)

Honnétement...J'ai Norton anti-virus sur tous mes PC et je mets régulièrement à jour XP avec les derniers correctifs...Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de virus sur aucune de mes machines...le fait que ma connexion internet soit derrière un routeur y est peut-etre aussi pour quelque-chose...
Dans XP,il y a une fonction "restauration du système",tu l'actives et basta...un virus,ça s'enlève...tu démarres en mode sans échec,tu nettoies la base de registre et basta...
Il est vrai que pour utiliser un PC dans des conditions saines,il faut certains réflexes et un minimum de savoir technique...Une certaine forme de flexibilité est à ce prix...
J'ai une maman de bientot 74 ans qui se met doucement à l'informatique,mon premier reflexe a été de penser à lui acheter un Mac...Puis,pour diverses raisons,elle a commencé avec un (bon) PC de bureau et celà ne lui pose aucun souci particulier...et elle fait certaines choses qu'elle ne pourrait pas faire sur Mac : compression Divx,enregistrement de la TV en tempe réel avec une All in Wonder,sans oublier de nombreux jeux pour ses petits-enfants...C'est pour celà que je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'idée que tous les utilisateurs loisirs devraient basculer sur Mac...certains oui,notamment ceux qui font du Net,de la bureautique ou des activités multimédia simples (lecture audio,lecture DVD)...d'autres non car leur utilisation est différente et plus complète : là,on ne raisonne plus en terme d'intégration mais de possibilités multimédia...
Disons que les Mac sont des voitures à boite automatique et les PC des voitures à boite manuelle...


----------



## PER180H (5 Mai 2004)

Je trouve personellement que télécharger des mise à jour Anti-virus et les patch correctif de Windows toutes les semaines est une sacrée contrainte. On a beau dire que c'est pas sorcier de le faire.. ca l'est encore moins de ne pas avoir à le faire!
J'ai eu une fois un problème avec ma base de registre Windows (98).. ben je me suis juré de ne plus jamais y retoucher! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La compression divX... moi je n'y connais rien, mais ca existe bien avec Mac, non??



> Disons que les Mac sont des voitures à boite automatique et les PC des voitures à boite manuelle...


Ou plus précisémment une voiture avec laquelle on peut (doit?) mettre les mains dans le camboui (et pas que pour changer la vitesse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Disons que les Mac sont des voitures à boite automatique et les PC des voitures à boite manuelle...



J'aurais dit l'inverse, c'est vraiment de la daube les voitures à boite auto, je devrais avoir un PC avec ta comparaison


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Honnétement...J'ai Norton anti-virus sur tous mes PC et je mets régulièrement à jour XP avec les derniers correctifs...Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de virus sur aucune de mes machines...le fait que ma connexion internet soit derrière un routeur y est peut-etre aussi pour quelque-chose...
> Dans XP,il y a une fonction "restauration du système",tu l'actives et basta...un virus,ça s'enlève...tu démarres en mode sans échec,tu nettoies la base de registre et basta...
> Il est vrai que pour utiliser un PC dans des conditions saines,il faut certains réflexes et un minimum de savoir technique...Une certaine forme de flexibilité est à ce prix...
> J'ai une maman de bientot 74 ans qui se met doucement à l'informatique,mon premier reflexe a été de penser à lui acheter un Mac...Puis,pour diverses raisons,elle a commencé avec un (bon) PC de bureau et celà ne lui pose aucun souci particulier...et elle fait certaines choses qu'elle ne pourrait pas faire sur Mac : compression Divx,enregistrement de la TV en tempe réel avec une All in Wonder,sans oublier de nombreux jeux pour ses petits-enfants...C'est pour celà que je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'idée que tous les utilisateurs loisirs devraient basculer sur Mac...certains oui,notamment ceux qui font du Net,de la bureautique ou des activités multimédia simples (lecture audio,lecture DVD)...d'autres non car leur utilisation est différente et plus complète : là,on ne raisonne plus en terme d'intégration mais de possibilités multimédia...
> Disons que les Mac sont des voitures à boite automatique et les PC des voitures à boite manuelle...




quelle proportion d'utilisateurs "familiaux" ont une utilisation qui sort de internet+hub numerique exactement??

ce qui m'énerve et m'a poussé à switcher, c'est la propagande débile Msoft qui laisse imaginer qu'on peut tout faire facilement avec un pc et windows...

en terme de possiblités multimédia qui seraient limitées sur mac, il me semble que tu fais sérieusement fausse route..

la manip que tu décris en cas de pb confirme ce que je dis: tout est simple et possible, mais faut être un utilisateur éclairé..ta maman risque d'avoir du mal en cas de pb..
un virus, ça s'enlève pas, ça s'évite.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'analogie avec les bagnoles est marrante, tu sembles assez marqué par la phase garage


----------



## papman (5 Mai 2004)

Malgré mon intention de switcher, je suis bien obligé de dire que moi aussi je n'ai jamais eu de virus (Win 2000 et XP Pro + norton antivirus + firewall 2002). C'est peut être de la chance...
Mais nettoyer la base de registre n'est pas accessible pour tout le monde. Moi jamais je ne m'aventurerais à toucher à ça. C'est le meilleur moyen pour tout ré-installer si on ne sait pas précisement quelle manip faire.
Je ne suis pas encore sur Mac mais je lis SVM Mac tous les mois et il se trouve que dans le numéro de avril (n°160), il y a avait un dossier sur la compression divX, entre autre, qui est donc tout à fait possible sur Mac ("Faites sauter les verrous" à partir de la page 61). 
Et dans le numéro de ce mois ci, on parle de eyeTV 200 ("Un magnétoscope numérique firewire" p91, n°161).


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Honnétement...J'ai Norton anti-virus sur tous mes PC et je mets régulièrement à jour XP avec les derniers correctifs...Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de virus sur aucune de mes machines...le fait que ma connexion internet soit derrière un routeur y est peut-etre aussi pour quelque-chose...



SAUF dans un cas bien précis... 

Ce matin un de mes collègues a voulu installer son portable DELL reçu récement... Ben il se trouvait rapidement dans la mouisse avec SASSER... comme c'est une nouvelle machine, XP n'est donc pas à jour (vous conviendrez que c'est impossible de mettre à jour XP non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et Norton antivirus qui est livré avec avait la définition de virus qui date du mois de mars. Avouez que c'est.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai passé tout la matiné à rattraper le coup, c'est hyper galère... J'en convient que c'est la faute à personne, enfin c'est la faute à la malchance...

Or, combien de nouveaux PC sont vendus par jour avec ni OS à jour, ni antivirus à jour... quand on pense que la majorité d'entre eux ce sont des néophites...

Sinon, je dois avouer que mon HP P4 3GHz hyperthreading marche tip top avec mon Ti (j'utilise les deux au travail)


----------



## squarepusher (5 Mai 2004)

En ce qui concerne la compression en divx, moi j'ai même entendu dire qu'elle était plus rapide sur mac car l'algorithme de compression était optimisé pour l'altivec des g4 et des g5... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



remarque, c'est possible que je me trompe


----------



## papman (5 Mai 2004)

Aucune idée...


----------



## Onra (5 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne la compression en divx, moi j'ai même entendu dire qu'elle était plus rapide sur mac car l'algorithme de compression était optimisé pour l'altivec des g4 et des g5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-être... mais pour ma part, je touchais encore au divx quand j'étais sur PC alors que maintenant que j'ai un mac, je ne fais plus que de la compresson mpeg2 et je grave des DVDs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est là tout la différence avec les PCs


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> (...)et elle fait certaines choses qu'elle ne pourrait pas faire sur Mac : compression Divx,enregistrement de la TV en tempe réel avec une All in Wonder,sans oublier de nombreux jeux pour ses petits-enfants...(...)



Merci de ne pas raconter n'importe quoi, ces choses se font très bien Mac puisque je le fait souvent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Pour les jeux, j'ai une PS2


----------



## purestyle (5 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> PS: Pour les jeux, j'ai une PS2



le seul truc contraignant c'est que t'es  _aussi_ obliger d'acheter en  _plus_ de ton ordinateur, une ou des consoles de jeux. J'aime bien les jeux entres potes sur PS2 ou GameCube, mais des fois sur les versions d'ordis, on peut faire des mises à jour avec des patchs, des mods etc...


----------



## nicogala (5 Mai 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Or, combien de nouveaux PC sont vendus par jour avec ni OS à jour, ni antivirus à jour... quand on pense que la majorité d'entre eux ce sont des néophites...



Exactement, mais aussi lorsque on "oublie" de faire les multiples MÀJ , comme lorsqu'on part en vacance par ex. , et qu'au retour on allume et : "oh ben m... alors ! virus ! " et que ledit virus empêche toute connection au net pour faire les correctif/patchs/virusScan/MÀJ/etc...

Celà contraint à une vigilance constante qui n'est pas gage d'une utilisation agréable et efficace de cet outil multimédia qu'est l'ordinateur...

ceci-dit : "chacun sa route, chacun son chemin..." si celà vous plait ... amusez-vous !


----------



## woulf (5 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit l'inverse, c'est vraiment de la daube les voitures à boite auto, je devrais avoir un PC avec ta comparaison



on en reparlera dans 5 ans, moi aussi je pensais comme toi petit scarabée quand j'étais Djeunz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis je me suis rendu compte que dans les embouteillages, qu'est ce qu'on se fait moins chier avec une boite auto, qu'on peut tranquillement peloter sans faire l'acrobate, boire, bouffer, j'en passe et des meilleures.

Ou alors les boites auto que tu as testées datent de mathusalem, aujourd'hui c'est fini c'est plus des Daf Variomatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, les égoûts et les couleurs, hein


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, mais aussi lorsque on "oublie" de faire les multiples MÀJ , comme lorsqu'on part en vacance par ex. , et qu'au retour on allume et : "oh ben m... alors ! virus ! " et que ledit virus empêche toute connection au net pour faire les correctif/patchs/virusScan/MÀJ/etc...
> 
> Celà contraint à une vigilance constante qui n'est pas gage d'une utilisation agréable et efficace de cet outil multimédia qu'est l'ordinateur...
> 
> ceci-dit : "chacun sa route, chacun son chemin..." si celà vous plait ... amusez-vous !



ça me rappelle les vacances de l'été dernier tiens... j'étais à Bali sous les palmiers quand j'ai entendu les attaques des blaster et sobig, et les ravages qu'ils ont causé... Et là une amie a dit m...e
La pauvre qu'est-ce qu'elle a galéré... ça va être cool pour cet été...


----------



## Kaneda (5 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, les égoûts et les couleurs, hein



"Les égoûts et les couleuvres" on dit


----------



## minime (6 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une maman de bientot 74 ans elle fait certaines choses qu'elle ne pourrait pas faire sur Mac : compression Divx



Ma mère fait de l'encodage Divx, et j'y suis absolument pour rien ; tout ce que j'ai fait c'est de lui donner l'url du site osxfacile.com. J'en reviens toujours pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2004)

Avec quels outils peut-on compresser en Divx sur Mac et surtout avec quels Codecs?
Pour le reste,compresser en MPEG2,ça se fait avec n'importe quelle machine...il y a meme des cartes d'encodage dédiées qui le font en hardware...
Celà dit,l'interet du Mpeg2 face à du Divx 5.11 double passe est absolument invisible sur une TV...le Mpeg2 c'est aussi de la compression...
Si le mac va plus vite,je n'en sais rien...celà m'étonnerait car fréquences trop basses et pas de jeu d'instruction SSE2 à ma connaissance mais bon,je peux aussi me tromper...
Comme base de comparaison,je compresse un film de 90mn en Divx 5.11 double passe et qualité standard en environ 2 heures (avec un P4 3.44 ghz et 1024 DDR)


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Avec quels outils peut-on compresser en Divx sur Mac et surtout avec quels Codecs?
> (...)



La










> Si le mac va plus vite,je n'en sais rien...celà m'étonnerait car fréquences trop basses et pas de jeu d'instruction SSE2 à ma connaissance mais bon,je peux aussi me tromper...
> Comme base de comparaison,je compresse un film de 90mn en Divx 5.11 double passe et qualité standard en environ 2 heures (avec un P4 3.44 ghz et 1024 DDR)










Tu veux savoir combien de temps avec un G5 Bi1.8 ????
Tu risquerais d'etre vraiment déçus


----------



## Kaneda (6 Mai 2004)

Donne ton temps, ,ne nous laisse pas sur notre faim !


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

Je fais 35"2 au 50 m. Crawl, tu penses que c'est un bon temps ?


----------



## Kaneda (6 Mai 2004)

mouarffffff !


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Avec quels outils peut-on compresser en Divx sur Mac et surtout avec quels Codecs?



Tu sais, les encodeurs DivX existent aussi sur Mac,  le site de DivX 




			
				Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Si le mac va plus vite,je n'en sais rien...celà m'étonnerait car fréquences trop basses et pas de jeu d'instruction SSE2 à ma connaissance mais bon,je peux aussi me tromper...



Si, si, sur les PowerPC G4 et G5 ça s'appelle  Altivec (ou VelocityEngine). Tu seras surpris de la performance de AltiVec à côté des inctructions SSE2...


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Donne ton temps, ,ne nous laisse pas sur notre faim !



Bon je vous fait ca la semaine prochaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2004)

Bon...ça m'interesse aussi car j'ai fait une recherche sur un comparo objectif entre PC et Mac en compression divx 5.11 et je n'ai rien trouvé...
Il faudrait encoder avec le 5.11 et Drdivx (ça va plus vite avec Vidomi ou Virtualdub) pour avoir une base de comparaison avec ma machine car c'est ce que j'utilise (encodage en bitrate de 1300-1400,double-passe et qualité normale)
Sinon,compare avec une machine comparable et pas un biG5 1.8 car je n'ai pas 3000 euros sous la main pour m'acheter un Bi-Xeon 3.2ghz...


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

Désolé mais c'est soit le bi G5 1,8, soit le Alu12 1 Ghz avec un DD à 4200 Tr/min, j'ai pas envie d'y passer l'apres midi


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2004)

Anonyme... tu es sur de ne pas vouloir t'enregistrer... tu reste "anonyme" mais au moins tu as un nom hyme???


----------



## nicogala (6 Mai 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> au moins tu as un nom hyme???


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

>











C'est pour dire.. Attention, le modérateur veille


----------



## NightWalker (6 Mai 2004)

Désolé modérateur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus j'ai fait une faute d'ortho


----------



## nicogala (6 Mai 2004)

Non non, c'est pas ce que j'ai voulu dire...je pensais : "mé quéquidi lui ? siphoné le NW"

(tu as même fait deux fautes: c'en est trop !)


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Comme base de comparaison,je compresse un film de 90mn en Divx 5.11 double passe et qualité standard en environ 2 heures (avec un P4 3.44 ghz et 1024 DDR)


Je compresse la même chose en une heure sur mon G5 1x1,8 Ghz - 512 Mo de RAM (et encore je n'ai compressé qu'un DivX de ma vie, alors si ça se trouve avec des optimisations j'aurais pu aller plus vite) qui n'a pas du me coûter plus cher que ta config.
Enfin bon c'ui qu'à la plus grosse


----------



## squarepusher (7 Mai 2004)

Là je sens qu'on va avoir une réaction de "anonyme" qui va nous dire :

            -ouais, comme c'est la premiere fois que tu le fais, ben tu l'as surement pas fait en bouble passe ...
            -en plus c'est même pas vrai que mon pc il a couté  aussi cher que le tien 

on m'appelle aussi monsieur soleil


----------



## kefoo (7 Mai 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Anonyme... tu es sur de ne pas vouloir t'enregistrer... tu reste "anonyme" mais au moins tu as un nom hyme???



Moi je propose le plus simplement "anonyme" comme surnom. Restons simples!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'en penses quoi?


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2004)

Je voudrais surtout savoir s'il y a plusieurs "Anne Haunyme" qui répondent ou la même personne


----------



## nicogala (7 Mai 2004)

Madame Irma me dit qu'ils sont plusieurs...


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mai 2004)

Bon on en est où de ce match de compression divx???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ils ont peur maintenant les ultra-pécéistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut pas faire trop le malin sinon y vont nous envoyer leur gorille....
allezeuuuuh messieurs les pécéistes un commentaires sur les piètres performance d'un G5...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Bon à savoir...

Tout l'environnement des différents OS mac est pompé sur de l'open source linux et compagnie...

La barre d'icones dock est sortie en 1995 chez nextstep à l'origine (donc PC)... 
Toutes les applications et concepts sortent des différentes distribs de linux !!! et c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est Apple est personne qui l'avoue suite à un procès contre sun system.

J'ai lu plus haut une comparaison entre les vitesses des processeurs... ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est qu'un PC sous windows n'ira jamais vite... maintenant un PC sous linux, je tiens à défier quiconque de me trouver un mac (même le G5) qui tourne plus vite qu'un portable de plus de 1GHz qui tourne sous linux... 

J'ai un ami qui travaille sous mac (powerbookG4). On a fait deux comparaisons...

Windows contre Jaguar et Mandrake Linux contre Jaguar...

Avantages de Windows : 
On trouve tous ce qu'il faut et on peut vraiment tout faire...
Inconvénients de Windows : les virus et les plantages duent à la diversité énormes des distributeurs de logiciels...

Avantages de Jaguar :
Très agréables et très intuitif
Inconvénients de Jaguar :
On contrôle pas grand chose et la plupart des applications proposent des solutions toutes formatées dans le moule apple... pas très passionnant !!!

Avantages de Mandrake Linux :
Tous est paramétrable comme un jeu d'enfant : LA ON CONTROLE VRAIMENT TOUT...
La gestion du matériel et la rapidité... La gestion des bugs (qui sont rares) est très rapide car la communauté linux développement est composée de bénévoles comme vous et moi...
Tout ce qui se fait sous linux est GRATUIT et PERFORMANT... 
Inconvénients :
On a pas trouvés !!!

J'ai lu plus haut une histoire de multiactivité... Kénéni... le mac ne sait pas faire travailler son processeur en cadence sur deux calculs alors que le PC oui (mais windows ne sait pas faire)... sous linux, on peut lire un film et en même temps télécharger, et en même temps graver... sans faire bourrer la machine ... ca vous parait faux !!! et ben pourtant c'est le cas

Nous placons Mandrake Linux en avant sans aucune hésitation... 
Il ne faut pas oublier que le PC a presque 10ans d'avance sur le Mac ! même si vous êtes pas d'accord c'est comme ca !

Pour les prix, je ne suis pas d'accord non plus car un pc portable avec le même équipement qu'un mac (sauf le processeur qui sera plus lent chez mac) se situe dans les mêmes prix. le bémols c'est que les PC présentent des gammes moins chères (et donc moins équipées) pour être plus accessible !

Enfin bref, je note une seule chose dans cette guerre mac/pc, les PC équipent près de 98% des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs, alors les chiffres parlent d'eux même...

J'entends aussi souvent parler de la communauté Mac... mais on précise rarement qu'elle est commerciale comme c'est de microsoft (sauf que cette dernière est 14 fois plus importante) !!!

commence a me gonfler serieux maintenant la


----------



## nicogala (18 Août 2004)

1) Steve Jobs -> Apple -> MacOs  ,  Steve Jobs -> NeXtstep = Steve Jobs -> MacOs + NeXtstep = MacOsX ...

2) Interface graphique grand public : MacOs 1984

3) Compare Linux sur PC avec Linux sur Mac stp...

4) Multitaches : essaye un Mac...


ensuite...?


----------



## shahtooh (18 Août 2004)

Sacré Djé!

 1) NextStep, tu sais d'où ça vient et à qui ça appartenait et appartient maintenant?

 2) Hmmmm un Bi G5 sous YellowDog, ça doit être bien sympathique, tu sais...

 3) Jaguar, c'est fini depuis quasiment un an (bon, pas tout à fait, mais quasiment: le 24 octobre...). On est à Panther, maintenant... Wake up, boy...

 4) Je ne sais pas quelles applications tu utilisais sous Jaguar, mais apparemment, tu n'as toujours pas intégré que les applis "dans le moule apple", ça s'appelle simplement une "guide line", histoire de garder une interface cohérente... Pour le reste, va donc dire à VirginiaTech qu'ils ne contrôlent rien de leurs applis sous OS X... 

 5) J'ajouterai qu'il a bon nombre d'applis gratuites disponibles pour OS X, sans parler de X11 qui ouvre pas mal de portes sur le monde Linux/Unix

 6) Quant au multitâche, mec, je crois que tu as trop fumé... Parce que sans faire baver mon ordi, je ne pourrais donc pas surfer, relever mes courriels, encoder un DVD, regarder un film ou écouter de la zik et graver de surcroît? Je crois que tu n'as jamais approché un Mac, que ce soit sous Jaguar ou Panther...

 7) Quant à Mandrake, je ris encore et encore: c'est sympa linux, mais quelle galère! On se fait c** des heures pour tout paramétrer, installer, (re)compiler et j'en passe SANS la simplicité, la convivialité et l'ergonomie d'OS X. Alors, Mandrake, tu sais, il reste bien au chaud sur mon PC Portable, mais jamais je n'irais l'installer sur mon Mac en lieu et place d'OS X!

 8) Processeur Mac plus lent... Je crois que tu n'as pas la moindre notion d'architecture processeur pour dire une ânerie pareille...

 9) 98% sous PC sous Windaube, faut pas l'oublier, gamin! Il est où Mandrake ?

 10) Pour conclure: je t'invite quand tu veux à tester mon malheureux PowerMac G4 1Ghz (complètement dépassé face à un G5 quel qu'il soit, nous sommes d'accord). Car, encore une fois, je ne pense pas que tu aies jamais vraiment testé de Mac pour nous servir autant de contre-vérités...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

inutile et agressif

Ca fais des années et des années que je développe sous unix (la base du mac) et que je développe une distrib linux (que je ne siterai pas pour pas me faire de la pub). Il s'agit de la distrib la plus utilisé de part le monde...

Quand on parle de processeur, ne t'inquiète pas, je sais bien de quoi il s'agit... Je te maintiens que même ton soi-disant BI G5 n'arrive pas à la cheville des derniers AMD 64... J'ai testé il y a deux semaines...
inutile et agressif

Pour Panther, excuse moi, c'était bien de Jaguar dont je parlais... une dobe en carton qui est basé entierement sur les travaux de personnes qui travaille pour le plaisir et librement...
Facile ensuite pour Apple de faire son logiciel d'exploitation...

Je connais bon nombre d'ingénieurs informaticiens, qui travaillent sous PC et qui tiennent le même discours que moi... passé l'utilisation lambda d'un mac, on peut rien y faire de plus...
On ne peut rien gérer, ni programmé..., on ne trouve rien de compatible, le mac fait ce qu'il veut !!!

Et même pour être réaliste, Je crois que Tiger (la future version) va encore plus me mettre les nerfs car on va encore nous soudoyer nos concepts !!!

inutile et agressif

inutile et agressif

inutile et agressif


----------



## fedo (19 Août 2004)

windows, mac ou Linux c est un choix personnel plutot que rationel.
perso linux je me dis que ca doit super mais j ai pas le niveau de tes competences pour faire marcher ca correctement et en profiter pleinement. meme si aujourdhui les distro ont des interfaces graphiques accesibles ca reste pas evident.

le FX-53 d AMD est une tuerie mais c est un processeur 64 optimise, ce qui signifie que c est autre chose que la vitesse pure developpee par Intel pour ses pentium 4, en somme ca se rapprocherait presque du G4, G5.
enfin si les universites US utilisent des G5 pour leurs clusters supercalculateurs c est qu il y a une raison... parce que comme tu le dis ca coute cher...

pour ce qui est des concepts linux soit disant "voler" par apple alors la ca me fait bien marrer. parce que les concepts sont libres de droit et heuresement d ailleurs. dans le cinema, la musique, la litterature et l informatique tout le monde pompe sur tout le monde et c est bien comme ca. en plus les linux users sont les plus fervents partisants du libre et du partage et ne veulent pas, a juste titre , qu on puisse proteger un concept par un brevet logiciel et prone l open source a tout prix. seulement apres faut pas venir se plaindre qu on s est pique son idee, y a quelque chose de contradictoire la dedans. 
combien de multinationales puissantes vendent leurs produits sous linux et donc "profitent" des personnes qui travaillent pour le plaisir? IBM, Novell, Sun... Apple aussi et alors?

maintenant apple existera toujours dans 5 ans parce que microsoft n a pas interet la disparition de son rival et qu IBM n ont plus n a pas interet a la disparition de son client. d autres part, personne n a interet a la disparition d apple pour des raisons de concurrence et de liberte de choix chez les OS grand public.

enfin pour interesser le grand public, il faut faire du marketing et la apple est vraiment bon. mais ca reste du marketing, tu es libre de d adherer ou pas au message. linux y a plein de distros, y a pas de marketing, ca n interesse que les ingenieurs informaticiens, les geeks et les entreprises (un peu). apple a une orientation un peu elitiste (comme sony) et peut passer pour une secte de ce fait, c est une image assez vraie. mais linux c est pareil parce que y a pas de communication de masse aupres du grand public, ca n interesse pas les distro...
fondamentalement la vitesse, les benchmarks c est du marketing aussi, apres tout on s en fout si on met 2 minutes en + ou en - pour compresser en divx moi ce qui m interesse c est d avoir un truc convivial, facile a utiliser, a mettre en reseau, pas infeste de virus et stable.
le multitache ca marche nickel sous windows, mac et (je suppose) linux pour peu qu on est pas mal de ram et un disque dur rapide.

en conclusion: oui les portables centrino sont supers, linux et l open source c est une avancee, le FX-53 est une tuerie, mac OS X panther c est vraiment de la balle mais le communautarisme windowsien, intelien, appleien ou linuxien c est vraiment penible...


----------



## shahtooh (19 Août 2004)

J'aime beaucoup tes remarques et conclusions, Djé, mais fais au moins l'effort de nous argumenter ton propos... Après tout, on ne demande qu'à apprendre (moi tout du moins, et je suis certain que les autres aussi!)...

 Mais donc, en gros, plutôt que de dire "AMD 64 blablabla c'est mieux, architecture processeur-ci, distrib linux-là à mille lieue d'OS X, blablabl", tu nous argumentes tout cela en un discours dialectique équilibré, ok?

  En tout état de cause, s'il y a bien deux constats à faire en l'occurrence, c'est que:
 1. en puissance de calcul, je pense que le G5 n'a strictement rien à envier à ses concurrents (et leur rendement doit être particulièrement intéressant comparé aux autres) (VirginiaTech et consorts en sont un excellent exemple);
  2. lesdits "supercalculateurs" tournent sous OS X;
 3. que tu le veuilles ou non, travailler sous OS X est d'une simplicité telle que Winbug ou toute autre distribution Linux/Unix (bien que je concède de très gros progrès) paraissent antédiluviens en comparaison.

  Maintenant, très sincèrement, je ne demande qu'à être contre-dit; je suis tout ouïe, je te laisse le crachoir...

 PS: concernant Jaguar, j'avais bien lu, mais moi je te dis qu'on est à l'heure de Panther depuis maintenant près d'un an...
 PPS: aussi, je réitère et maintiens que tu n'as pas dû réellement tester OS X, mais seulement l'avoir approché au travers de ce qui s'en dit çà et là.
 PPPS: quant à tes compétences, je n'attends qu'une chose: fais-en nous la démonstration, et développe-nous un argumentaire solide.

 Enfin, j'ajoute à toutes fins utiles que mes posts ne sont pas rédigés avec agressivité.


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'ajoute à toutes fins utiles que mes posts ne sont pas rédigés avec agressivité.


et cela serait bien que les autres fassent pareil :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Ce qu'il y a d'intéressant dans votre forum, c'est qu'on censure ce qui dérange...

Je n'ai rien écrit d'agressif et d'inutile... on a simplement shorté mes arguments...

Je vois que la démocratie est de rigueur dans la communauté mac...

Aller amusez vous bien avec vos merveilles du monde...


----------



## shahtooh (19 Août 2004)

Naas, là, franchement, je n'ai vraiment pas compris pourquoi tu avais censuré Djé! Il n'y avait rien de particulièrement choquant ni même que j'eusse (moi ou d'autres!) ressenti comme de l'agressivité!

 Pas d'abus de censure, de grâce!


----------



## aegir (19 Août 2004)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> 7) Quant à Mandrake, je ris encore et encore: c'est sympa linux, mais quelle galère! On se fait c** des heures pour tout paramétrer, installer, (re)compiler et j'en passe SANS la simplicité, la convivialité et l'ergonomie d'OS X. Alors, Mandrake, tu sais, il reste bien au chaud sur mon PC Portable, mais jamais je n'irais l'installer sur mon Mac en lieu et place d'OS X!


Euh, ça doit pas être Mandrake que tu as utilisé. Parce que sur MDK, à part les applis que je développe, j'ai jamais eu besoin de (re)compiler quoi que ce soit.

En ce qui concerne la convivialité, c'est très subjectif. Je considère que Mac OS fait jeu égal par rapport à un KDE. Il y a des choses impeccables sur Mac OS, mais il y a d'autres choses sur lesquelles KDE est en avance, par exemple la prévisualisation des fichiers textes, HTML, PDF, films etc. ou la prévisualisation du contenu d'un dossier à travers l'icône dudit dossier. Un autre truc qui me gonfle sur MacOS-X, c'est que si je renomme un toto.avi en toto.partie_1, ben cet imbécile de MacOS il n'est plus capable de savoir que c'est un DivX !

Autre manque de MacOS par rapport à Linux : la gestion des packages et des désinstallations. Les MacUsers ont l'habitude de dire d'un air hautain qu'il n'y en a pas besoin, qu'il suffit de mettre une appli à la poubelle pour la désinstaller, mais chose bizarre on peut lire un peu partout qu'il faut faire le ménage régulièrement dans ses préférences, ou bien on trouve des utilitaires qui vont rechercher les fichiers qui ne servent à rien, les langues qu'on utilise pas etc. Bizarre que ces utilitaires existent si la gestion de MacOS était parfaite...

Je trouve également que MacOS a consomme plus de RAM que Linux. Sur mon PC principal, je fais tourner simultanément 2 sessions utilisateurs KDE (un utilisateur sur le PC, un autre sur un terminal X) sans problème avec 512 Mo (donc grosso-modo 256 Mo par utilisateur), par contre sur MacOS je trouve qu'on arrive rapidement au bout des 256Mo.

Par contre, en ce qui concerne le hardware, les portables PC sont tout simplement des dinosaures. Ils ont souvent des performances divisées par 2 lorsqu'ils sont sur batteries, et une autonomie dérisoire. Avant d'acheter mon iBook 12", j'ai cherché un équivalent PC (moins de 3Kg, plus de 4h d'autonomie, USB et Firewire), tout ce que j'ai trouvé ce sont des Sony ou Toshiba dont les prix varient entre 2500 et 3500 euros... L'Ibook ne coûte que la motié !


----------



## aegir (19 Août 2004)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> 2. lesdits "supercalculateurs" tournent sous OS X;


Wai, mais d'un autre côté le cluster de Pixar il est sous Linux ;-)


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

Djé a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a d'intéressant dans votre forum, c'est qu'on censure ce qui dérange...
> Je n'ai rien écrit d'agressif et d'inutile... on a simplement shorté mes arguments...
> Je vois que la démocratie est de rigueur dans la communauté mac...
> Aller amusez vous bien avec vos merveilles du monde...


Déjà depuis le temps tu devrais être enregistré, alors quand on est invité quelquepart le minimum c'est de ne pas cracher son venin sur les convives, ensuite voici la charte
je t'encourage a la lire

_Charte des Forums

L'enregistrement à ce forum est gratuit. En vous enregistrant sur nos forums, vous devez accepter les conditions d'utilisation détaillées ci-après, cocher la case, et cliquer sur le bouton 'S'inscrire'. Si vous voulez annuler l'enregistrement, cliquez ici pour revenir à l'index des forums.

Étant donnée la vitesse à laquelle nos Forums peuvent évoluer, il ne nous est pas possible de vérifier chaque message ou de confirmer la validité des informations publiées. Nous ne contrôlons pas de manière active le contenu des messages postés. Les messages expriment l'opinion de son auteur, opinion qui n'est pas nécessairement celle du Forum ou de toute entité associée au forum. 

Nous encourageons tout utilisateur qui pense qu'un message n'est pas séant à nous contacter immédiatement par courrier électronique. Nous avons évidemment la possibilité de retirer un message des Forums si toutefois l'enlèvement est nécessaire. Il s'agit d'une procédure manuelle : nous comptons donc sur votre compréhension et votre patience si nous ne pouvons pas le faire immédiatement. 

En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum. 

Nous nous réservons le droit, sans préavis, d'exercer nos compétences pour supprimer, déplacer ou éditer tout sujet ou message ne respectant pas, selon notre seul jugement, le réglement de nos forums, et de bannir tout utilisateur abusant de cet espace. Nous nous réservons aussi le droit de révéler votre identité (ou toute information vous concernant) dans l'éventualité d'une plainte ou d'une action légale survenant suite à l'un de vos messages. 

Veuillez aussi noter que toute publicité, lettre en chaîne, schéma commercial pyramidal, spam, flood, ou encore toute sollicitation, sont innappropriées sur nos forums. 
_ 
en conséquence de quoi tes propos on été édités conformement aux regles sus citées.


----------



## shahtooh (19 Août 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne la convivialité, c'est très subjectif. Je considère que Mac OS fait jeu égal par rapport à un KDE. Il y a des choses impeccables sur Mac OS, mais il y a d'autres choses sur lesquelles KDE est en avance, par exemple la prévisualisation des fichiers textes, HTML, PDF, films etc. ou la prévisualisation du contenu d'un dossier à travers l'icône dudit dossier. Un autre truc qui me gonfle sur MacOS-X, c'est que si je renomme un toto.avi en toto.partie_1, ben cet imbécile de MacOS il n'est plus capable de savoir que c'est un DivX !
> 
> Autre manque de MacOS par rapport à Linux : la gestion des packages et des désinstallations. Les MacUsers ont l'habitude de dire d'un air hautain qu'il n'y en a pas besoin, qu'il suffit de mettre une appli à la poubelle pour la désinstaller, mais chose bizarre on peut lire un peu partout qu'il faut faire le ménage régulièrement dans ses préférences, ou bien on trouve des utilitaires qui vont rechercher les fichiers qui ne servent à rien, les langues qu'on utilise pas etc. Bizarre que ces utilitaires existent si la gestion de MacOS était parfaite...
> 
> ...


 Je ne pense pas avoir écrit qu'OS X était parfait, mais en termes d'ergonomie, de facilité d'utilisation et de cohérence au niveau de l'expérience utilisateur, je persiste à dire qu'il n'y a pas photo, que ce soit avec KDE ou Gnome, et à fortiori quand on a vocation à toucher le grand public.

 Et je suis le premier à penser qu'OS X doit encore être amélioré (je ne reciterai pas les points dont tu parles, et il y en a d'autres encore).

 Quant aux (super)calculateurs, tous ne tournent pas, bien évidemment, sous OS X, mais nombreux sont ceux qui le font; bien entendu, je ne dis pas non plus qu'OS X est une alternative complète et absolue à Linux/Unix... Du reste, je ne savais pas que Pixar était repassé au Mac...(?), tout du moins en partie...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Et oui les mecs...

Il n'y a pas que les macs dans la vie... c'est seulement ce que je voulais entendre...

En réalité, Je n'ai pas de préférences pour un système précis... je voulais enflammer le débat...

Chacun est libre de ses convictions et surtout d'apprécier ce qu'il veut faire...

Mon intervention en a peut-être énervé certains et je m'en excuse...

Ca fait des années que je tourne sous linux, que je cotoie (un peu de loin) windows et microsoft et que j'entreappercois (au travers d'amis) l'univers mac...

En lisant ce sujet : PC PORTABLE contre MAC portable... j'ai été surpris de voir cet élitisme avec des sous entendus concernant les utilisateurs de PC... un certain manque de respect à mon sens...

Il faut bien comprendre la distinction : à mon sens, Apple propose des produits efficace dans le domaine professionnel du graphisme, du son et de la vidéo... Microsoft n'est pas en reste et il faut bien comprendre qu'il n'est pas si évident que ca de créer un logiciel d'exploitation qui prend en charge un si large éventail de diversité de matériel et de logiciels... Il faut bien le comprendre !!! mais il existe de très bons logiciels sous windows, meilleur que sur mac...
Maintenant, linux et la distrib mandrake n'est pas forcément abouti en tout point, je le concois, mais pour la personne qui souhaite utiliser pleinement la puissance de son ordi et de se faire plaisir avec un vrai outil informatique, il le peut... Linux et ses distribs sont multiniveaux : du débutant à l'expert informaticien...

Je souhaitais juste entendre de la part de la communauté mac (si fier d'elle) qu'elle n'était pas toutes seules au monde et qu'il fallait arrêter de se dorer la pillule... et rester humble et modeste (surtout certains qui disent n'importe quoi alors qu'ils y connaissent peanuts...)

Pour info, aujourd'hui, j'ai assisté en direct live à des comparaisons entre des processeurs Xéons et G5 à environ la même cadence, lancé à l'assaut d'un programme de calcul complexe...

Retenez simplement que le Xéon est 2 fois plus rapide que le G5 mais que le G5 présente un coeff d'erreur inférieur au Xéon... Cela s'expliquerai peut-être par une température de travail plus élevé chez le Xéon...

Pour info, la NASA fait tourner ses calculs sur Xéons, pas sur macs...

Alors accepter que le mac n'est pas infaïble...


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

je commence vraiment a en avoir assez de cet invité.
si tu n'aimes pas les mac vient pas sur un site mac ou alors c'est que tu as envie de troller .


----------



## shahtooh (19 Août 2004)

Comme si les utilisateurs Mac n'étaient guère conscient d'évoluer dans un monde où se côtoient une foultitude d'OS différents...

 Ca me fait toujours marrer ce genre de propos complètement dénués de sens: choisir un Mac (donc OS X), c'est déjà se mettre en marge par la force des choses... Idem pour Linux en opérations courantes (moins dans bien des domaines, il est vrai)! Djé tu devrais le savoir plus que tout au monde...

 Maintenant encore, ces joyeuses comparaisons de processeurs lancés sur des calculs complexes... On a tout servi sur ce chapitre! Et loin de moi l'idée de relancer la discussion sur ce point, mais je doute fort que le G5, GLOBALEMENT comparé au Xéon (parce que bon... sur d'autres calculs, le G5 ridiculise les autres processeurs...), se voie tenu la dragée haute... (Puis bon, la Nasa, c'est bien gentil, mais il y a des contre-exemples comme l'armée US, et j'en passe)... 

  Maintenant, encore une fois, pour ce qui est des faits et de la "noblesse" des systèmes:
  1. les portables Apple sont plus que des références, point barre, c'est tellement criant de vérité...
 2. l'ergonomie, les fonctionnalités, et l'architecture font qu'OS X est très à la page (pour le moins), même face à certaines distri linux qui se défendent malgré tout...
 3. en termes d'utilisation au quotidien - et là je parle de l'aspect "expérience utilisateur" - il n'y a pas photo, l'OS le plus abouti actuellement disponible reste sans conteste OS X: Mandrake, à côté, c'est limite infernal - autant passer à Winbug (je force le trait, je sais, mais je ne parle ici que de l'expérience utilisateur...). Je l'ai bien vu en laissant Mandrake entre les mains de ma soeur, par exemple, ou de ma mère... je vous laisse imaginer le résultat (une belle facture de téléphone...).

 Ainsi, je conclurai en ces termes: ce qui, de manière générale, est une alternative à Winbug , est une excellente chose (Microsoft n'apportant rien au niveau de la R&D, entre autres griefs)..., et ma préférence va, de très loin, à Mac OS X.

 PS/ Maintenant, Djé, venir dire sur un forum Mac que la communauté Mac et que les Macs sont à la limite presque contre-performants, c'est chercher les emmerdes...


----------



## nicogala (20 Août 2004)

Djé a dit:
			
		

> Et oui les mecs...
> En réalité, je voulais enflammer le débat...



Hum, c'est ce que l'on appelle communément un "troll" il me semble... 



			
				Djé a dit:
			
		

> Chacun est libre de ses convictions et surtout d'apprécier ce qu'il veut faire...


...Et de le faire sereinement sans subir d'attaques sur sa façon de l'apréhender...




			
				Djé a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ce sujet : PC PORTABLE contre MAC portable... j'ai été surpris de voir cet élitisme avec des sous entendus concernant les utilisateurs de PC... un certain manque de respect à mon sens...


Il te faut savoir qu'une très grande majorité des membres de la communauté Mac sont des utilisateurs quotidiens des pc-windows pour leur travail, et un grand nombre a possédé et utilisé de tels ordis pour un usage personnel (d'ailleur nous sommes sur le forum "switch" et bcp de ses participants ont eu 10 ans de pc avant de passer au Mac...) donc ils savent en général de quoi ils parlent qd ils comparent un Mac à un pc-windows...pour la bonne et simple raison qu'ils sont eux-mêmes ou ont été des utilisateurs de pc...



			
				Djé a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaitais juste entendre de la part de la communauté mac (si fier d'elle) qu'elle n'était pas toutes seules au monde et qu'il fallait arrêter de se dorer la pillule... et rester humble et modeste (surtout certains qui disent n'importe quoi alors qu'ils y connaissent peanuts...)


par expérience, je peux te dire que la communauté Mac est celle qui connait le plus les autres systêmes (combien utilisateurs de pc-windows connaissent un tant soit peu le Mac ?) , et que les plus "intégristes" et virulents vis-à-vis des autres sont les Linuxiens qui crachent sur les systêmes "commerciaux" en arguant que seul l'Openxxx est valable.... (en fait une certaine frange de Linuxiens : les jeunes "rebelles" fiers de penser faire partie d'un "monde libre" idyllique... contre les vilains commerciaux d'en face)



			
				Djé a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, aujourd'hui, j'ai assisté en direct live à des comparaisons entre des processeurs Xéons et G5 à environ la même cadence, lancé à l'assaut d'un programme de calcul complexe...
> 
> Retenez simplement que le Xéon est 2 fois plus rapide que le G5 mais que le G5 présente un coeff d'erreur inférieur au Xéon... Cela s'expliquerai peut-être par une température de travail plus élevé chez le Xéon...


Sous quel systême tournait le Xéon ? si c'est Linux, est-ce que le Mac tournait sous Linux également ? Il faut comparer le comparable dans les mêmes conditions. Et le soft était il optimisé x86 ou P-PC ? 



			
				Djé a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, la NASA fait tourner ses calculs sur Xéons, pas sur macs...


 Pour info, la qualité d'un produit ou d'un service n'est pas le seul facteur déterminant l'attribution d'un marché...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Djé, tu viens de confirmer ce que j'ai toujours pensé : des gens peuvent être très compêtents dans leurs domaines, mais sortit de leurs plates-bandes, c'est les pires ignares. 

Tu nous a balancé tellement des contre-vérités de propagandistes, des mensonges farfelues, des arguments fallacieux, que ce serait trop long et laborieux de toute reprendre.

Et comme d'habitude - rassure-toi, vous procédez tous de la même façon - avec du verbiage technoïdes et la suffisance "du mec qui s'y connait" et qui vient tout nous apprendre. Qui vient nous apprendre la tolérance avec une réthorique d'ayatollah, cherchez l'erreur.

Tu t'adresses à une _minorité_ avec une mentalité d'_assiégé_, c'est très curieux que cette disposition mentale se retrouve systématiquement chez les intervenants de ton genre. Ça ressemble à s'y méprendre à un complexe d'infériorité, avec en plus une absence totale d'humour et un sérieux de jésuite.

Et si tu veux des preuves et des arguments de la puissance des PPC d'IBM et Motorola face à Intel, sur la qualité du hardware Apple face aux autres constructeurs,  sur les potentialités et les capacités d'OS X et du reste, rassure-toi on aura de quoi t'en gaver. Tu pourras toujours t'imaginer rebelle et hurler à la "censure" (argument typique du troll), tu vas te te retrouver à poil.

C'est marrant que ce que ne vous supportiez pas, c'est qu'Apple arrive à concilier toutes les qualités : puissance brut, expérience utilisateur, hardware qui tire toute l'industrie vers le haut, plate-forme ouverte et stable, prix compétitifs. Le talent et la réussite d'Apple vous est insupportable.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (21 Août 2004)

> Je trouve également que MacOS a consomme plus de RAM que Linux. Sur mon PC principal, je fais tourner simultanément 2 sessions utilisateurs KDE (un utilisateur sur le PC, un autre sur un terminal X) sans problème avec 512 Mo (donc grosso-modo 256 Mo par utilisateur), par contre sur MacOS je trouve qu'on arrive rapidement au bout des 256Mo.


Je crois qu 'il faut arreter de dire des betises.
Tu boot OS X sans interface graphique ... ah bas dis donc il utilise moins de ram tout de suite.

Et puis j en ai marre de ce debat a deux balles. En etant tout a fait objectif, les portables macs sont 
parmis les meilleurs rapport qualite/prix/look et point barre.
Trouver un portable PC avec l equipement d un ibook avec un look correct pour ce prix la ...
Il n y en a pas.

Les ingenieurs informatiques sont pas tous des boutonneux linuxien qui ecoutent du hard, ont les cheveux longs et bidouillent constament les PC. Ca pour moi c des dinosaures.
L informatique a evolue et ces gens la seront peut etre des super techniciens mais sont completement enferme. Je suis en fin d'etudes d'inge en info et j utilise un mac, ca ne m a jamais pose de probleme (au contraire). Le mac permet de plonger dans le monde de l OpenSource comme sur Linux reste qu il faut s y interesse et ne pas jure que par RedHat (hein Mister Djé).
Petite precision egalement : 70% de mes profs en info ont des portables macs ....

Pour Djé:
Le G5 est un tres bon processeur, si tu as le temps je te balance mes cours de "COMPUTER ARCHITECTURE DESIGN" et tu apprendras comment marche un "ordinateur" et pas simplement un pc.

A+


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Le G5 est un tres bon processeur, si tu as le temps je te balance mes cours de "COMPUTER ARCHITECTURE DESIGN" et tu apprendras comment marche un "ordinateur" et pas simplement un pc.
> A+


 je suis vraiment intéressé par tes cours si tu peux facilement nous donner ça


----------



## Apca (21 Août 2004)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Pour Djé:
> Le G5 est un tres bon processeur, si tu as le temps je te balance mes cours de "COMPUTER ARCHITECTURE DESIGN" et tu apprendras comment marche un "ordinateur" et pas simplement un pc.
> 
> A+



Comme Naas, cela m'interesserait aussi !


----------



## aegir (21 Août 2004)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu 'il faut arreter de dire des betises.
> Tu boot OS X sans interface graphique ... ah bas dis donc il utilise moins de ram tout de suite.



T'as pas bien compris. Je parle de 2 sessions simultanées en interface graphique ( KDE = interface graphique) .

Oui, je sais sous macOS c'est pas possible de faire travailler simultanément 2 personnes sur le même ordinateur, mais le débat n'est pas là.

Ce n'est pas un scandale, c'est un constat que je fais. Sur mon PC avec serveurs FTP, telnet, Apache, SGBD postgreSQL + MySQL qui tournent simultanément plus deux sessions graphiques KDE,  mes 512 Mo de RAM suffisent. Sur mon iBook sous mac OS j'ai du passer à 768 Mo de RAM.





> Et puis j en ai marre de ce debat a deux balles. En etant tout a fait objectif, les portables macs sont
> parmis les meilleurs rapport qualite/prix/look et point barre.



Mon ami, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais là tu confonds le hardware et le software.


----------



## nicogala (21 Août 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> Mon ami, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais là tu confonds le hardware et le software.


Où est la confusion ? Il parle de hard en disant que c'est mieux , point .

Toi par contre tu confonds Linux et Os grand-public... car il te faut comparer ton utilisation de KDE sur pc à une utilisation de KDE sur Mac pour voir la différence d'utilisation de RAM et pas avec un Os grand-public comme MacOs ... on pourrait très bien dire qu'avec Yellow dog sur Mac il faut moins de RAM que sur PC (sous-entendu avec XP)... alors ne jouons pas sur les sous-entendus stupides et comparons uniquement le comparable sans entretenir de confusions. Merci.


----------



## aegir (21 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Où est la confusion ? Il parle de hard en disant que c'est mieux , point .



La confusion c'est que moi je parlais de Mac OS et de Linux + KDE.




			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Toi par contre tu confonds Linux et Os grand-public...



Linux est un OS grand public. Les écoles que j'ai installées sous Linux n'ont vraiment aucun problème.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> car il te faut comparer ton utilisation de KDE sur pc à une utilisation de KDE sur Mac pour voir la différence d'utilisation de RAM et pas avec un Os grand-public comme MacOs ... on pourrait très bien dire qu'avec Yellow dog sur Mac il faut moins de RAM que sur PC (sous-entendu avec XP)... alors ne jouons pas sur les sous-entendus stupides et comparons uniquement le comparable sans entretenir de confusions. Merci.



C'est toi qui t'amuse à rendre les choses confuses !?

Mon discour est clair, je dis que sur un mac il faut plus de RAM que sur un PC sous Linux + KDE. On est ici dans un forum qui traite du switch et des conseils d'achats, ben je le dis tout net, j'ai switché, du fait de mon expérience PC/Linux je pensais que 256 Mo de RAM seraient suffisant pour ce que je voulais faire de mon portable, et bien ce n'est pas du tout le cas. Mon iBook 12" est du coup doté de plus de RAM que mon PC principal.

C'est invraissemblable, dès qu'on dit autre chose que "Mac c'est mieux que tout le reste", on se fait tomber dessus à bras raccourci ! Je n'ai pas dit "Mac c'est tout nul parce que ça consomme plus de RAM", je dis simplement qu'un Mac a besoin de plus de RAM. Avec un seul slot SO-DIMM de disponible, il vaut peut-être mieux le savoir avant d'acheter non ?


----------



## nicogala (21 Août 2004)

C'est pourtant tout à fait clair : tu compares Linux sur PC à MaxOsX sur Mac ! Au lieu de comparer Linux-PC à Linux-Mac d'une part et MacOsX avec Windows XP d'autre part .
 C'est donc toi qui embrouille en disant : 





			
				aegir a dit:
			
		

> je dis que sur un mac il faut plus de RAM que sur un PC sous Linux + KDE.


Car tu emploies "Mac" pour désigner le soft et non le hard alors que "PC" est accompagné de "Linux" et non tout seul (qui sous-entendrait : "Windows")

Je pourrais aussi dire que photoshop est tout pourri et pas optimisé car pour seulement afficher une photo il prend bcp plus de ressources qu'Aperçu...  

Ne tombons pas dans le débat "Linux : grand-public ou pas ?" mais le fait est qu'actuellement : non . Que des enfants utilisent des applications tournant sur un Linux dans leur école c'est une chose, que les instits soient capables d'installer, gérer et maintennir le Linux tous seuls et sans formation pariculière ça en est une autre...

Il suffit donc que tu dise : "Un Mac sous MacOsX a besoin de plus de RAM qu' un Mac sous Linux" , ou "Un PC sous Windows XP a besoin de plus de RAM qu'un PC sous Linux" ... bref, les deux Os grand-public ont besoin de plus de RAM que Linux sur les deux plate-formes... ça montre au moins que la plate-forme n'influe pas, mais le soft oui.

(P.S: la confusion c'est surtout qu'il ne s'adressait pas à toi en parlant des portables   )


----------



## Madmac (21 Août 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas bien compris. Je parle de 2 sessions simultanées en interface graphique ( KDE = interface graphique) .
> 
> Oui, je sais sous macOS c'est pas possible de faire travailler simultanément 2 personnes sur le même ordinateur, mais le débat n'est pas là.



Faut deux écrans, non ?
ou l'écran est divisé en deux ?

sur mon PwBk 1,33 ghz 17", j'ai deux sessions ouvertes, et Mail lancé sur les deux sesions, et la relève des msg se fait en même temps sur les deux sessions...
j'ai pas essayé avec d'autres applis... mais j'vais essayer.


----------



## aegir (21 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Faut deux écrans, non ?
> ou l'écran est divisé en deux ?



Oui, forcément il faut soit un terminal X (ecran+clavier+souris) spit un autre ordinateur doté d'un serveur X qui du coup sert de terminal X (expliqué comme ça, ça a l'air complètement idiot, mais avec le protocole X  c'est ainsi que ça se passe : le serveur X tourne sur le poste client, et les applications X tournent sur le serveur ).

C'est ainsi que, par exemple, l'école primaire de Montluel (01), avait un budget de 2500 euros, et qu'avec ça je leur ait équipé une salle informatique de 15 postes (15 PC récupérés à la poubelle qui servent de simple terminal X, et les 2500 euros ont permis d'acheter un PC capable de faire tourner 15 sessions ).



			
				Madmac a dit:
			
		

> sur mon PwBk 1,33 ghz 17", j'ai deux sessions ouvertes, et Mail lancé sur les deux sesions, et la relève des msg se fait en même temps sur les deux sessions...
> j'ai pas essayé avec d'autres applis... mais j'vais essayer.



Je suis débutant sous Mac OS-X. J'ai bien vu qu'on pourvait avoir 2 sessions utilisateurs ouvertent en même temps sur le même Mac (ce qui est très pratique dans une famille), mais je n'ai pas (encore) vu de méthode afin que plusieurs personent utilisent en même temps le même ordinateur.

Par exemple, quand ma femme utilise le PC, ce que je faisait avec mùon PC portable c'est que je le connectait sur le reséau, et du coup j'était sur mon PC principal (mon portable remplaçait le clavier/ecran/souris qu'occupaient ma femme).

Depuis que mon PC portable est mort,  Je n'ai pas encore vu de telle possibilité avec mon iBook. Ceci dit je n'ai pas encore sérieusement étudié la question.

Par contre, bien que débutant sur Mac je suis à peu près certain que si mon ordinateur principal était un Mac, je n'aurais pas cette possibilité d'avouir des sessions depuis des petites machines qui servent de terminaux.

Mais je le reconnais aussi, même dans le monde Linux nous ne sommes pas très nombreux à utiliser ces possibilités.


----------



## shahtooh (21 Août 2004)

Sympathique concept à creuser avec ARD (Apple Remote Desktop)... Je sais que ce n'est pas d'une session en "remote" dont il est question, mais sait-on jamais - si la possibilité existe ou non.

  À tester!


----------



## Madmac (21 Août 2004)

si, si c'est faisable, j'ai lu un truc là-dessus.
des imac qui tournaient et qui bootaient à partir d'un serveur.
la BNP avait mis un truc comme ça en place.
par contre jamais fait.

si quelqu'un en sait +, en terme de vitesse, de rendement des applis ouvertent sur plusieurs machines...


----------



## nicogala (22 Août 2004)

Il faut voir du côté de "Mac et réseau" ... , mais ça peut être intéressant effectivement, même si j'imagine qu'on ne peut pas utiliser de grosses applis par ce biais-là... pour de la consultation et de la communication c'est bien, pour de la production je pense pas que ce soit adapté par rapport à un réseau "classique"...


----------



## aegir (22 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Il faut voir du côté de "Mac et réseau" ... , mais ça peut être intéressant effectivement, même si j'imagine qu'on ne peut pas utiliser de grosses applis par ce biais-là... pour de la consultation et de la communication c'est bien, pour de la production je pense pas que ce soit adapté par rapport à un réseau "classique"...




Oui,  tu peux utiliser de "grosses applications" sans problème. En ce qui me concerne je faisais ainsi du développement à travers un réseau à 10 M b/s !

La seule contrainte est le débit de l'affichage, puisque les applications clientes (qui tournent sur le serveur) communiquent leur affichage via le protocole X11 au serveur X (qui tourne sur le terminal). Donc la contrainte est d'avoir un réseau qui tienne le coup pour transmettre l'affichage. Par exemple, 10 M b / s sont insuffisant pour afficher de la vidéo sur le terminal X. Mais du 100 M b / sec doivent le permettre, bien que je n'ai pas essayé.

Typiquement, j'installe ces choses là dans des écoles. Ils ont ainsi une salle informatique avec une vingtaine de postes qui sont en fait des vieux PC sauvés de la poubelle (genre P200 avec 32 Mo de RAM) et qui servent de terminaux X.

Avec le budget "royal" de 2500 ou 3000 euros octroyé par la mairie, on achète un bon gros PC gonflé en RAM qui sert de serveur pour tout le monde. Utilisation typique : bureautique, navigation internet.

Voilà comment avec un budget prévu pour l'achat de 2 ou 3 PC sous Windows, on fait une salle informatique complète sous Linux 

Un dernier détail : les besoins en RAM pour le serveur ne sont pas aussi énormes qu'on pourrait le croire. En effet, chaque terminal fait tourner son propre serveur X (ce qui économise entre 10 et 20 Mo par session sur le serveur), ensuite grâce aux systèmes de librairies partagées, chaque librairie n'est chargées qu'une seule fois en RAM pour tout le monde. C'est d'autant plus efficace qu'en général tout le monde dans une salle de classe fait la même chose (par exemple : aujourd'hui TP sur Open Office), donc les exécutables OOo ne sont chargés qu'une fois en RAM bien qu'il y ait 20 utilisateurs...


----------



## nicogala (22 Août 2004)

Tu veux dire que par exemple un "gros" soft de traitement de vidéo va pouvoir tourner sur le serveur (si j'ai bien suivi) en étant utilisé simultanément par 10 voire 20 postes clients sans mettre à genoux le proc du serveur ? (que le système résiste j'en doute pas, c'est la limite matérielle qui m'interroge...)


----------



## Madmac (22 Août 2004)

Et est- ce que ça fonctionne comme une appli 4D en reseau.
du style, j'ai ma base 4D sur le serveur et des 4D clients qui se connecte et voit la base en même temps. par contre ne peuvent modifier la même fiche en même temps...
ou est ce que c'est l'appli openOffice ou autre qui s'ouvre sur chaque poste client ?


----------



## aegir (22 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Et est- ce que ça fonctionne comme une appli 4D en reseau.
> du style, j'ai ma base 4D sur le serveur et des 4D clients qui se connecte et voit la base en même temps. par contre ne peuvent modifier la même fiche en même temps...
> ou est ce que c'est l'appli openOffice ou autre qui s'ouvre sur chaque poste client ?




Non, le mécanisme que tu décris est ce qu'on appelle le "client-serveur".

Ce n'est pas non plus open office qui s'ouvre sur chaque client. Dans ce que je décris il n'y a pas de client, mais que des terminaux.

Si 2 utilisateurs démarrent Open office, tu as 2 instances de OOo qui tournent sur le serveur. Chaque PC "client" (cad chaque terminal X) ne sert que d'affichage et de clavier.

En gros, c'est exactement comme si tu ouvres 2 sessions utilisateurs sous pather. Sauf que là, chacun à son clavier, son écran et sa souris, donc les 2 sessions sont utilisées en même temps.

D'ailleurs, c'est sur ce mécanisme que HP propose pour les écoles de "pays pauvres" des PC sous Linux qui disposent de 4 prises claviers/souris/ecran.


----------



## aegir (22 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que par exemple un "gros" soft de traitement de vidéo va pouvoir tourner sur le serveur (si j'ai bien suivi) en étant utilisé simultanément par 10 voire 20 postes clients sans mettre à genoux le proc du serveur ? (que le système résiste j'en doute pas, c'est la limite matérielle qui m'interroge...)



Tu me poses une colle, parce que la vidéo est un cas extrême. D'abord ça consomme bcp de CPU (mais quand on fait du développement, c'est un peu pareil : quand on compile on prend 100 % de la CPU), mais en plus cela demande beaucoup d'affichage, et comme je l'ai dit, l'affichage se fait à travers le réseau...

Je crois qu'en général dans la video ils utilisent un autre mécanisme (donc pas de l'affichage X déporté), mais ils utilisent quand même le même concept : les PCs clients font faire les travaux vidéo par un gros PC partagé par plusieurs, mais l'affichage ne se fait pas à travers un réseau.

Je ne parle pas là des clusters pour fabriquer les images de synthèse, c'est encore différent. Je parle bien d'u gros PC qui fait tourner le soft video et qui est partagé par plusieurs utilisateurs (mais je ne crois pas que l'affichage se fasse par le protocole X11).

J'ai vu cela en visitant les studio DUBOI pour un faire un article pour un magazine britannique. J'ai aussi rédigé un petit articlesur la visite de ces studios ici :

http://www.linuxfrench.net/les_trolls_et_pingouins_s_allient_aux_aliens_article634.html


----------



## nicogala (22 Août 2004)

Oui, enfin, la vidéo c'était pour pousser le raisonnement à l'extrème... par contre pour une utilisation bureautique/internet ça doit être super 

(P.s: pour vidocq j'avais lu ceci  et celà ... info que tu aurais omise ou intox de leur part ?)


----------



## aegir (22 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (P.s: pour vidocq j'avais lu ceci  et celà ... info que tu aurais omise ou intox de leur part ?)



Je n'ai vu aucun Mac lors de ma visite du département FX de DUBOI.

Le logiciel DUTRUC n'était utilisé que sur des PC sous Linux, mais ainsi que je l'ai écrit : DUTRUC est basé sur QT (rien à voir avec QuickTime), et c'était pour eux clairement une sécurité de savoir qu'ils pouvaient recompiler DUTRUC indifféremment sous Windows ou d'autres UNIX (je ne crois pas qu'à l'époque QT pour MAC était déjà disponible).

Ceci dit il est tout à fait possible que les artistes qui effectuaient les mate paintings le faisaient avec des Mac, mais ensuite c'était incorporé avec DUTRUC, sous Linux donc.

En ce qui concerne les transfert des internégatifs, j'ignore complètement comment cela a été fait, je n'avais pas pu voir quoique ce soit sur le sujet, et ils répondaient à mes questions par d'autres questions.

Par hasard, j'ai pu voir un travail de calibrage des couleurs pour un plan d'Asterix, mais c'était pas du tout prévu que je le voie, et comme la salle de projection était obscure, je n'ai pas vu non plus le matos utilisé.

La postprod est un domaine très vaste, fabrication des effets spéciaux, incorporation des effets spéciaux, des décors, gestion des "catalogues de ciels", catalogues de cailloux (ben oui, quand un caillloux est lancé, ils choisissent dans un catalogue le caillou qui leur plait, puis ils l'incorporent avec dutruc).

Bref, le mac a pu être utilisé tant pour les aspects techniques que pour les travaux artistique, je n'en sais rien.

En tout cas, pour la partie DUTRUC, je peux t'assurer que c'était 100% du PC sous Linux. J'aurais du mal à croire qu'ils aient déménagé une salle avec 50 postes de travail juste pour ma visite )


----------



## nicogala (23 Août 2004)

Oui, c'est ce que je pense, ils combinent divers outils sur diverses plate-formes pour divers aspects du processus...
Pour le transfert, c'est pas "la remise sur bande HD" ? faite sur un PM G4 ? 

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'en disutant on apprend des choses...


----------



## aegir (23 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pour le transfert, c'est pas "la remise sur bande HD" ? faite sur un PM G4 ?


Je pense qu'à cette étape là ils sont encore 100% numérique.

Les transferts sur les internégatifs se font après, et probablement avec du matériel spécialisé, purement optique.

Quoique, comme maintenant il commence à y avoir des salles de projections qui utilisent des projecteurs numériques...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Citation d'AEGIR :

"C'est invraissemblable, dès qu'on dit autre chose que "Mac c'est mieux que tout le reste", on se fait tomber dessus à bras raccourci ! "

Tu as tout dit...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Djé a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout dit...



Toi en revanche t'en as trop dit. On peut discuter entre gens de bonnes compagnies, mais avec quelqu'un d'agressif qui se prend pour Dieu Le Père par ce qu'il a codé un Tetris en javascript, ça gave et ne donne pas envie de garder son calme.

T'as montré suffisament ton ignorance crasse de notre plate-forme, appuyée par un militantisme doctrinaire, alors revenir en Zorro de la liberté d'expression et du franc-parler, c'est pas d'une franche originalité.

Et faudrait arrêter de croire qu'un thread sur MacGe est représentatif de 30 millions de mac-users.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> La postprod est un domaine très vaste, fabrication des effets spéciaux, incorporation des effets spéciaux, des décors, gestion des "catalogues de ciels", catalogues de cailloux (ben oui, quand un caillloux est lancé, ils choisissent dans un catalogue le caillou qui leur plait, puis ils l'incorporent avec dutruc).



C'est vrai, il existe des multitudes de solution, la plupart hors de prix pour un particulier. Les grosses stations de Discreet, les équipements de régies télé, on est très loin de nos petites machines domestiques.   

Là où Apple a fait fort c'est qu'elle n'était pas du tout garantie de gagner des marchés. C'est uniquement la qualité de ses produits et solutions qui l'a rendu outsider dans cette branche. De partir avec une solution low-cost (FCP 1-2), corporate (FCP3) et broadcast (FCP4/X-San/X-Raid), tout en misant sur l'interface, la faclité d'utilisation et une expérience utitlisateur pour les monteurs et compositistes.

J'ai vu dans une dès réactions au news un message avec le genre de matos qu'on trouve maintenant  architecturé autour du matos de la Pomme : 

http://www.ctmsolutions.com/postproduction_les_produits.php?id=66

Pour en revenir à ton message, je ne suis pas sûr que la France soit le meilleur pays pour juger de l'avancement et des utilisations audiovisuels. C'est un milieu assez conservateur, où les choix technologiques se défendent autant que des choix moraux. FCP s'y est fait connnaitre "par le bas" (indépendants, home-studio) et on commence à le voir arriver chez les gros pros. Il y a des centaines de grands comptes qui maintenant (depuis FCP3 surtout)  utilsent ces solutions là.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Et encore une démonstration...



			
				Vanguard a dit:
			
		

> Toi en revanche t'en as trop dit. On peut discuter entre gens de bonnes compagnies, mais avec quelqu'un d'agressif qui se prend pour Dieu Le Père par ce qu'il a codé un Tetris en javascript, ça gave et ne donne pas envie de garder son calme.



Je ne suis pas là pour afficher quelconque prétention ni compétence, comme certains ont pu le faire à travers ce forum, et j'ai pas critiqué les mac-users... cite-moi un passage ou j'ai été plus agressif que tu viens de l'être... Evidemment, toi on t'a pas censuré !!!



			
				Vanguard a dit:
			
		

> T'as montré suffisament ton ignorance crasse de notre plate-forme, appuyée par un militantisme doctrinaire, alors revenir en Zorro de la liberté d'expression et du franc-parler, c'est pas d'une franche originalité.



Si les mac-users savaient lire correctement les choses dans le bon ordre, ils ne réagiraient pas comme tu viens de le faire... Pour tout dire, j'ai acheté un powermac G5 hier... pour travailler sur de l'infographie... à ce niveau là, je ne reviens pas sur la facilité d'utilisation des programmes macs (mais ils existent aussi sur PC)... Le mac est une belle machine... j'ai jamais dit l'inverse... j'ai juste dit que ce n'était pas la meilleure machine pour tout !!!

Maintenant, quand je viens lire un tel forum et que je vois des gars qui croivent faire de l'informatique parce qu'ils encodent de la vidéo avec un mac et qui tiennent de tel propos... j'ai honte pour vous... et jamais je prétenderai appartenir à la communauté mac... question de fierté personnelle... Ne venez pas dire que j'ai chauffé le débat car il faudra lire les 5 premières pages ainsi que le titre du sujet qui veut tout dire

C'est de l'élitisme pur et dur et on le retrouve uniquement dans la communauté mac !!!!

Vous crachez sur tous ce qui est autre que mac et vous ne respectez pas les "pcistes" comme vous le dites si bien... et ensuite vous venez me lancez vos accusations...


----------



## nicogala (24 Août 2004)

On peut se demander quel était l'intérêt de ton intervention initiale qui n'avait aucun rapport avec le thread ? tu pouvais pas en créer un plutôt que dévier celui-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Je ne suis pas du même avis que toi...

Je pense que mon post originel est bien placé car j'ai lu des propos dans ce thread qui m'ont fait pâlir !!!
Au début, j'étais sur le point d'acheter un mac (ce que je viens de faire d'ailleurs)... Ca fait déjà de nombreuses années que je tourne sous pc... que je suis impliqué dans le milieu informatique, que je vois le milieu évolué... et je me suis dis pourquoi pas essayé MAC...

L'opportunité s'est entreouverte ces derniers temps car je travaille pas mal sur le développement de site internet et par conséquence, l'environnement graphique... J'ai un ami infographiste qui m'a tané pour que je passe sous mac... et puis j'ai trouvé un G5 pour 1000 ¤ ....donc c'est chose faite...
Alors pour ceux qui m'ont accusé d'anti mac, je crois que c'est réglé...

Maintenant, je le reprécise, j'ai cru assisté à un show télévisé dans ce forum... rien de constructif si ce n'est "mac c'est mieux..." "PC c'est de la merde...".
Dès que l'on dit autre chose que mac=bien... POUM on se fait lincher sur la place public...

J'aurai souhaité avoir de réels comparaisons entre PC et MAC... le ressenti honnête des utilisateurs... au lieu de ca, le seul résultat PC=merde et MAC=apothéose...

PS pour naas, le modérateur : comme dans tout forum qui se veut démocratique, il faut exercer son pouvoir de censure selon une éthique et non selon ses convictions personnelles !!! Ta charte me fait bien rire... il s'agit de ta parole contre la mienne mais lorsque tu me censure, le but est simplement de me faire passer pour le grand méchant loup. Mes propos sont toujours resté correcte..

Je ne me suis pas enregistrer sur le forum car il apparemment possible de poster en tant qu'invité, alors je te demande de respecter au moins cette possibilité...

Certains ont perdu leur sang froid : c'est surement démonstratif d'un complexe...

Je le comprends, débourser une somme colossale pour se rendre compte que l'on peut faire la même chose sinon qu'un peu mieux qu'un pc deux à trois fois moins cher, c'est complexant !!!!

Bon, enfin, je ne viendrai plus vous faire perdre votre temps...


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2004)

ça me semble normal sur un forum mac de trouver des utilisateurs pro mac, non? 
va discuter sur un forum pécé, là tout le monde sera de ton avis...

à tchao!


----------



## naas (25 Août 2004)

Bonjour

je crois sil y a un malentendu entre ce que tu penses de la communauté mac et la réalité.
par exemple je travaille sur pc et mac et cela ne me pose pas de problèmes, aucun.

et ce malentendu et tes opinions sur les utilisateurs mac déclenchent des réactions somme toute logiques a ton encontre, adopte un ton différentes les réponses seront différentes

Ensuite tu verra par exemple que j'ai créé un fil mac et pc ou l'on expose les configurations pc et mac afin de donner plus d'informations et tu n'y verra pas d'idéologie mais des informations.

De plus si tu poste depuis le temps ici c'est que tu as un certain intêret de venir ici, et tu commence a ne plus être un invité mais un membre a part entière.

Concernant la charte, c'est les règles mises en place ici, je ne l'ai pas écrite et je l'applique, un des paragraphes demande clairement l'inscription, et c'est plus agréable de parler a quelqu'un de connu

Un forum n'est pas une démocratie voir le fil a ce sujet, pour les passages effacés c'est pour que tes propos agressifs ne déclenchent pas une avalanche de réponses a ton encontre aussi

et puis tu as un mac alors travaille dessus et reviens nous voir avec des questions j'aurais grand plaisir a y répondre, pour le reste...
MACamicalement
Naas


----------



## fissunix (25 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça me semble normal sur un forum mac de trouver des utilisateurs pro mac, non?
> va discuter sur un forum pécé, là tout le monde sera de ton avis...


 Bonjour,

 Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je travaille sur PC et sur Mac, je ne suis ni pro-mac ni pro-pc.
 J'aime bien me retrouver dans ce forum pour la qualité de ses discussions...

 Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## shahtooh (25 Août 2004)

aegir a dit:
			
		

> Tu me poses une colle, parce que la vidéo est un cas extrême. D'abord ça consomme bcp de CPU (mais quand on fait du développement, c'est un peu pareil : quand on compile on prend 100 % de la CPU), mais en plus cela demande beaucoup d'affichage, et comme je l'ai dit, l'affichage se fait à travers le réseau...
> 
> Je crois qu'en général dans la video ils utilisent un autre mécanisme (donc pas de l'affichage X déporté), mais ils utilisent quand même le même concept : les PCs clients font faire les travaux vidéo par un gros PC partagé par plusieurs, mais l'affichage ne se fait pas à travers un réseau.
> 
> ...


 Après renseignements pris rapidmeent, il semblerait que cesoit tout à fait possible depuis OS X Server...

 En gros il faut délocaliser un user sur le server, et les ordis clients deviennent de simples terminaux.

 Depuis OS X tout court, par contre, si ce n'est les sessions à distance (via le terminal) cela fonctionne bien, mais en interface  graphique, sincèrement, ça reste très flou, aucune idée...

 D'autre part, @Djé: 
 1. ce que je constate, c'est que tout ce que font mes amis qui sont sur PC, je le fais sur mon Mac plus facilement, parfois même plus rapidement (malgré ma machine antédiluvienne!), avec plaisir, et sans la crainte perpétuelle propre à l'utilisateur Winbug (qui a peur de sa machine) de voir son élan artistico-créteur coupé sans raison...
 2. ce que je constate, c'est que le G5 intéresse pas mal de monde, et pas seulement Apple, pour sa puissance et son architecture... et qu'il sera vendu à bien d'autres clients qu'Apple pour ses qualités... (et non pas par hasard, bien au contraire)
 3. ce que je constate encore, c'est qu'Apple, *par les solutions qu'elle apporte*, *répond* de manière plus que satisfaisante *aux besoins de puissance et de fiabilité* de bien des professions, et se pose, désormais plus que jamais, en concurrent très sérieux de Winbug (ce qui n'a jamais été difficile), mais aussi, et surtout, de Linux/Unix.

 Quant à l'expérience utilisateur, et en toute objectivité: il n'y pas photo entre OS X et Winbug/Linux (oui, tu as bien lu, même Linux, le sacro-saint!). Je précise d'emblée que pour Linux, je parle de Mandrake sous l'IG KDE et Gnome.

 Enfin, que je sache, ce thread traitait des portables Mac et PC, front sur lequel franchement le plus rétif devrait se résoudre à convenir qu'encore une fois, Apple montre la voie que ne prennent les autres qu'une fois pavée ou goudronnée...


----------



## shahtooh (25 Août 2004)

Bon, en ce qui concerne les sessions simultanées avec clients qui servent uniquement de terminaux, je confirme qu'il faut OS X Server.

 La démarche à suivre *serait* (à confirmer) donc la suivante (pour qui cela intéresse):
 1. *Sur Mac OS X Server*, créér un utilisateur dans le "Gestionnaire de Groupe de Travail" (disons pour l'exemple "toto")
 2. Lui autoriser ensuite dans ces réglages le fait qu'il puisse ouvrir une session (onglet "Elementaire")
 3. Aller ensuite sur l'onglet "Départ" et indiquer le dossier départ des utilisateurs du réseau (point de partage). C'est fini pour le server.
 4. *Sur le poste client*, il faut aller dans le dossier "Utilitaires" puis "Format de Répertoire"
 5. Cliquer 2 fois sur la ligne "NetInfo" et rentrer les réglages du server ("Se connecter à un server NetInfo spécifique", puis l'adresse ip du serveur, et enfin la balise NetInfo (par défaut "NetInfo"))
 6. Aller ensuite dans les préférences sytème : Comptes des clients, et faire en sorte qu'au démarrage, il affiche une fenêtre avec nom et mot de passe.
 7. Enfin, redémarrer les Macs clients, taper à l'invite "toto" et son mot de passe (en l'occurrence), et on devrait être logué sur le Mac OS X Server, dans un nouveau dossier départ.
 (Merci à Amarok II sur MacFR)


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2004)

fissunix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je travaille sur PC et sur Mac, je ne suis ni pro-mac ni pro-pc.
> J'aime bien me retrouver dans ce forum pour la qualité de ses discussions...
> ...




je voulais dire qu'il a plus de chance de trouver des utilisateurs pro mac que des utilisateur pro-pc ici...


----------



## Erinwen (25 Août 2004)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, que je sache, ce thread traitait des portables Mac et PC, front sur lequel franchement le plus rétif devrait se résoudre à convenir qu'encore une fois, Apple montre la voie que ne prennent les autres qu'une fois pavée ou goudronnée...


 Ce thread traitait, dans son premier message, d'un portable Mac clairement identifié (Je cite : "J'ai mon tiBook 1ghz SD") et de deux portable PC (un qui me semble encore anonyme, sauf si j'ai raté un message de l'auteur  et un Packard Bell) qui sont pris ensuite comme référent ultime et immuable de toutes les machines dans ce domaine. 

 Pour le coté toujours innovant d'Apple, sans exemple, je trouve que cela fait un peu dogme ou discours réservé aux seuls initiés, et je trouve qu'il serait plus correct de préciser de quelles innovations il est question, avant tout parce que c'est plus intéressant pour ma propre culture (ainsi que celles des possesseurs de PC qui passeraient par là ) de l'univers du portatif que je connais essentiellement sur le versant PC (sans pour autant me retrouver dans la description du PC portable "type" telle qu'elle a été faîte dans le premier message  ). Après, tu me considéreras peut-être comme un rétif anti mac mais je souhaite surtout en apprendre plus (et les dogmes, ça n'apprend rien ) et tant qu'à faire, vu le sujet initial, cela peut-être le bon endroit non ?

 PS : j'ai lu en entier ce thread lorsqu'il a été remonté par squarepusher et je l'ai suivi de loin en loin, j'espère ne pas avoir oublié trop d'informations lors de la rédaction de ma réponse. J'espère aussi ne pas avoir violé la charte, auquelle cas, j'en suis désolé.


----------



## shahtooh (25 Août 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread traitait, dans son premier message, d'un portable Mac clairement identifié (Je cite : "J'ai mon tiBook 1ghz SD") et de deux portable PC (un qui me semble encore anonyme, sauf si j'ai raté un message de l'auteur  et un Packard Bell) qui sont pris ensuite comme référent ultime et immuable de toutes les machines dans ce domaine.
> 
> Pour le coté toujours innovant d'Apple, sans exemple, je trouve que cela fait un peu dogme ou discours réservé aux seuls initiés, et je trouve qu'il serait plus correct de préciser de quelles innovations il est question, avant tout parce que c'est plus intéressant pour ma propre culture (ainsi que celles des possesseurs de PC qui passeraient par là ) de l'univers du portatif que je connais essentiellement sur le versant PC (sans pour autant me retrouver dans la description du PC portable "type" telle qu'elle a été faîte dans le premier message  ). Après, tu me considéreras peut-être comme un rétif anti mac mais je souhaite surtout en apprendre plus (et les dogmes, ça n'apprend rien ) et tant qu'à faire, vu le sujet initial, cela peut-être le bon endroit non ?
> 
> PS : j'ai lu en entier ce thread lorsqu'il a été remonté par squarepusher et je l'ai suivi de loin en loin, j'espère ne pas avoir oublié trop d'informations lors de la rédaction de ma réponse. J'espère aussi ne pas avoir violé la charte, auquelle cas, j'en suis désolé.


 En l'occurrence, je parlais de ce qui saute particulièrement aux yeux au niveau des portables. Il suffit de tester, de regarder.

 Maintenant, de manière plus générale, je pense qu'il y a des sources bcp plus complètes que ma mémoire pour tout ce qui touche aux innovations d'Apple (attention, à ne pas confondre non plus avec inventions!). Je suppose - Dieu que je suis fénéant aujourd'hui ! - qu'une simple recherche dans les forums MacGé suffiront amplement à la tâche (sinon, il y a bien d'autres sites qui parlent de la chose).

 Que l'on pardonne, sinon, cet accès de "dogmatisme" si tant est que l'on ait ressenti mes propos de la sorte. Cependant, et à ma décharge, on notera encore une fois qu'il était question de ce qui est le plus évident, et au niveau des portables: matériaux, design, autonomie, qualité d'ensemble, puissance globale...

 Enfin, et toujours à ma décharge, je crois que le sujet Mac-PC est tellement éculé qu'à la longue j'en perds tout sens dialectique et rigueur d'argumentaire...

 PS: je tâcherai de corriger cela ASAP


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Août 2004)

Hullo,



			
				Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coté toujours innovant d'Apple, sans exemple, je trouve que cela fait un peu dogme ou discours réservé aux seuls initiés, et je trouve qu'il serait plus correct de préciser de quelles innovations il est question



J'espère ne pas me tromper, mais voici quelques innovations d'Apple:
- Ils ont été les premiers à abandonner les disquettes.
- Ils ont été les premiers à mettre en avant l'usb.
- Ils ont été les premiers à mettre en avant le firewire.
- Ils ont été les premiers à mettre en avant le wifi (Airport).
- On m'a un jour expliqué (mais j'étais distrait   ) que Centrino s'inspirerait de l'architecture Mac.
- L'iPod n'était pas le premier lecteur mp3, mais sa facilité d'utilisation fut une grande innovation.
- Sans oublier les anciennes innovations, genre les icones et autres dossiers...

Certes Apple n'a pas inventé l'usb, le firewire (quoique j'ai un doute pour ce dernier), le wifi, ni même l'interface graphique. Mais c'est elle qui leur a vraiment permis de se démocratiser en montrant la faisabilité de la chose.  
Il fallait une sacrée dose d'audace en 97 pour sortir un ordinateur sans lecteur de disquette, mais honnêtement à l'heure des réseaux haut-débit, des clés-usbs, des mini-disques durs et autres cd à quelques centimes pièces, qui regrette ce support?  Et bé pourtant il aura fallu 5 ans (je peux me tromper, mais il fallut quelques années) à Dell pour abandonner à son tour la disquette.

Valà, valà... et je suis sûr que j'ai oublié une foultitude d'autres choses...

A.


----------



## nicogala (26 Août 2004)

...on peut penser aussi au Newton (ancêtre du PDA) en 1992 
...au premier portable se connectant au réseau téléphonique dans les lieux publics via les ondes: le PowerBop en1993...etc
Coté logiciel: la mise en place de l'interface graphique, les menus, le logiciel de dessin à la base de tous :MacPaint  en 1983 ... et autres joyeusetés


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...on peut penser aussi au Newton (ancêtre du PDA) en 1992
> ...au premier portable se connectant au réseau téléphonique dans les lieux publics via les ondes: le PowerBop en1993...etc
> Coté logiciel: la mise en place de l'interface graphique, les menus, le logiciel de dessin à la base de tous :MacPaint  en 1983 ... et autres joyeusetés



Oui, et la souris ! fauchée à Rank Xerox  
Bon,  ça ne valait pas le stylet optique du TO7 

Et excel, qui si ma mémoire est bonne, a fait ses débuts sur macintosh.

Et shufflepuck café


----------



## nicogala (26 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et excel, qui si ma mémoire est bonne, a fait ses débuts sur macintosh.


...et Word et Photoshop aussi 



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et shufflepuck café


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2004)

Ca ne nous rajeunit pas, tout ça 

Bon, allez, une chtite partie d'Oids pour se délasser ?


----------



## shahtooh (26 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et Word et Photoshop aussi


 Que de souvenirs avec ce jeu hilarant...!!


----------



## tomPI[3,14] (26 Août 2004)

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le forum mais par contre j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait des etudiants en commerce ici!! (bien.. lol) Sinon ben moi aussi j'en susi un et j'envisage of course l'achat d'un portable d'ou le gros dilemme PC ou MAC???

Pcq ce qui m'interesse bien sur ce sont les avanctages bien connus de mac (en+ jl'utilise depuis lgtmps deja) mais  d'un autre cote je dois me soucier de la compatibilité de ceux-ci avc mes prog que l'école me fournira....

Que faire??? moyen de reprogrammer pr que ce soit compatible?? virtual pc?

merci +@+ tøm


----------



## shahtooh (26 Août 2004)

tomPI[3 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le forum mais par contre j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait des etudiants en commerce ici!! (bien.. lol) Sinon ben moi aussi j'en susi un et j'envisage of course l'achat d'un portable d'ou le gros dilemme PC ou MAC???
> 
> Pcq ce qui m'interesse bien sur ce sont les avanctages bien connus de mac (en+ jl'utilise depuis lgtmps deja) mais d'un autre cote je dois me soucier de la compatibilité de ceux-ci avc mes prog que l'école me fournira....
> 
> ...


 Le tout c'est de voir quels sont les programmes obligatoires que tu utiliseras... La solution VPC est pour moi celle à laquelle l'on doit avoir recours en toute extrêmité...


----------



## tomPI[3,14] (26 Août 2004)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Le tout c'est de voir quels sont les programmes obligatoires que tu utiliseras... La solution VPC est pour moi celle à laquelle l'on doit avoir recours en toute extrêmité...



Et que peut-on me proposer d'autre alors? Car tu as l'air de me signler que VPC n'est pas la meilleure des solutions... Que puis-je faire? 
En ce qui concerne les programmes, je ne sais pas encore lesquelles je devrais installer...  

N'y a t il pas moyen de reprogrammer un logiciel pr qu'il soit lisible par mac? (ptete trop de work je ne sais pas???)


----------



## shahtooh (26 Août 2004)

tomPI[3 a dit:
			
		

> Et que peut-on me proposer d'autre alors? Car tu as l'air de me signler que VPC n'est pas la meilleure des solutions... Que puis-je faire?
> En ce qui concerne les programmes, je ne sais pas encore lesquelles je devrais installer...
> 
> N'y a t il pas moyen de reprogrammer un logiciel pr qu'il soit lisible par mac? (ptete trop de work je ne sais pas???)


 Ouhla, carrément porter une appli windows sur OS X? T'es drôlement motivé toi! 

 La solution, mis à part VPC, c'est de trouver un logiciel qui fasse un boulot identique et qui fonctionne en natif sur OS X (tout simplement). Cela dit, encore une fois, tout dépend des applications utilisées, et du but poursuivi...


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Août 2004)

tomPI[3 a dit:
			
		

> Et que peut-on me proposer d'autre alors? Car tu as l'air de me signler que VPC n'est pas la meilleure des solutions... Que puis-je faire?
> En ce qui concerne les programmes, je ne sais pas encore lesquelles je devrais installer...



J'ai Virtual PC depuis 4 ans (VPC 3, VPC 4 et VPC 6)  et en suis très content.
J'ai VPC 6.1.1 avec W 98 SE et utilise les P2P, MSN Messenger pour PC, Office pour PC, .... etc 
Tout marche parfaitement.
Je te conseille le sujet qui est qui est dans ma signature et pour aller à la première partie du sujet, vas au post #4.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je tiens à vous faire part d'un cas concret de comparaison entre PC portable et Mac portable.
> 
> ...



MERCI DE TON TEMOIGNAGE J ESPERE QU IL EST FRANC ET OBJECTIF CAR J HESITAIS ENCORE POUR INVESTIR DANS UN IBOOK G4 1GHZ 14 POUCES.


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

slt je suis une futur switcheuse (dus moins j'y crois tres fort!) et il est vrai que je ne trouve pas beaucoup de comparatifs entre pc et mac! merci corbuu

je ne m'y connais pas super en informatique mais quand je vois un pc poprtable comme suit:
ex: portable packard bell
processeur celeron M 1.4 Ghz
memoire vive 256 Mo DDR
disque dur 40 Go
graveur DVD+/- RW
ecran 15", 4 diamond view
wifi 11 g
               et tous sa pour 80euros moins cher que l'ibook 12"
ce pc portable m'as l'air plus puissant que le ibook et moins cher si je suis mon resonnement et surtout celui de ma famille PCiste ils me disent de prendre.....le moins cher et le plus puissant

s'il vous plait aidez moi!!!!! j'ai envie d'arreter de faire le petit mouton (comme une grande majorité qui achete des pc) et de rentrer dans l'univers mac mais il me faudrait des arguments merci beaucoup


----------



## nicogala (20 Décembre 2004)

Je crains qu'en double postant dans le même forum, tu n'obtienne le mêmes réponses que dans l'autre fil... à savoir : autonomie, silence de fonctionnement, finition/design/plaisir d'emploi, MacOsx, réel multitâche (ta famille te dit de prendre le plus puissant, mais... que vas-tu faire avec ? du calcul scientifique intensif ? de la vidéo haute-définition en temps réel ? En tout cas, essaye seulement de lancer sur le packard-bell Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Outlook, i-explorer, msn et d'écouter une radio-web avec wmp... tu me dira si tu arrives encore à l'utiliser de manière fluide et efficace... l'iBook lui ne bronchera pas.) et ça c'est très difficile à percevoir ou à expliquer sans essayer et voir soi-même... par contre l'absence de virus de spywares etc... est bien réelle et bien plus parlante.


----------



## lel (20 Décembre 2004)

la, on ne peut pas te dire grand chose de plus que ce qu'on t'as deja dit Elodie !!

Essayer de comparer Mac et PC, ce n'est pas franchement la meilleure des solutions !

As tu suivi mon conseil ? D'aller voir dans une FNAC pour essayer l'iBook, pour voir comment fonctionne Mac OS X ? 

Une fois que tu auras essaye, tu pourras juger par toi meme ... et tu verras bien que la securite et la fiabilite, sans compter l'argument massif de la portabilite nettement superieure de l'iBook (batterie, poids ...), sont autant d'argument qui te feront vite prendre la decision de venir dans le monde Apple...

A toi de voir si tu veux un appareil qui te durera longtemps ou si tu veux y mettre un peu moins cher et que dans 1 an, ton ordi sera bon a mettre a la poubelle car infeste de virus et de spyware ...

A+
Max


----------



## Koochie* (20 Décembre 2004)

*Je voulais juste dire que je possède un VAIO et que la batterie ne dure que 2h maxi !!! J'aimerai bien rencontrer ce PC magique qui tient 5h !!!!! *


----------



## lel (20 Décembre 2004)

ACER 2023 

A+
Max


----------



## Erinwen (20 Décembre 2004)

Un bon nombre de portables équipés avec des Pentium M.


----------



## Koochie* (20 Décembre 2004)

*Fouuuuuuuuu c'est pas juste je me fais toujours avoir !! :casse:*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

y a l'ibm T42... qu'est tres bien egalement... 

super solide.. tres bonne autonomie, peut se trimballer dans une housse tucano, je le trouve mais mieux que mon ibook... meme si il est moins design.. mais ils fait un peu underground..
bon aprés, y a windows dessus... lol


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> y a l'ibm T42... qu'est tres bien egalement...
> 
> super solide..


 
 mais oui, qd tu pilotes un char d'assault, tu t'inquietes plus pour la carrosserie 


 allez, qui est assez dingue pour aller acheter un laptop IBM de nos jours ? (il faut dire De Novo desormais)

 je me souviens qd j'etais encore etudiant...IBM etait venu demarcher notre ecole de commerce en nous suppliant presque dacheter "allez quoi, on vous fait un prix..."
 personne ne voulait de leur daube


----------



## vincmyl (20 Décembre 2004)

Daube, c'est le mot qui convient je crois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

vivement janvier


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, qd tu pilotes un char d'assault, tu t'inquietes plus pour la carrosserie



heuu... franchement

le T42... je le trouve solide que mon ibook 14"... 
il est a un pote... je l'ai vu balancer son portable sur son lit, dans son sac... et la machine a absolument rien... deplus, il est encore plus fin que l'ibook 14"..., et certainement moins lourd...

franchement.. comparé a lui... mon ibook, je suis obligé d'en prendre super soin !!!

c'esst clair qu'il a le look d'une boite a pizza... et il est assez sinistre... mais ce n'est qu'un ordi, et je le trouve plutot bien fini... puisque tu sens pas la coque bougeait dans tous les sens quand tu le prend (genre les portables dell ou compaq), et y a pas de rainure ou va se logeait la crasse (tjrs dell ou compaq)


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Décembre 2004)

Hullo,




			
				elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> s'il vous plait aidez moi!!!!! j'ai envie d'arreter de faire le petit mouton (comme une grande majorité qui achete des pc) et de rentrer dans l'univers mac mais il me faudrait des arguments merci beaucoup



Grosse flemme de relire les posts précédents, mais voici quelques remarques en faveur du mac (remaques que tu trouveras ici et là, mais autant les rassembler):

- *L'argument sécurité:* IL N'Y A PAS DE VIRUS ET DE SPYWARES SUR UN MAC! Prends un pc, les deux premiers prorammes que tu es désormais obligée d'installer sont un anti-virus et ad-aware... sinon en quelques heures (minutes?) de surfs, ton pc est infesté de programmes que tu n'as jamais demandé, qui ralentissent ta machine, qui récoltent des données sur toi voir pire qui pourraient causer des dommages à celle-ci.

- *L'argument technique:* Mac os X est un système bien plus performant que Windows. À tous les niveaux, du plus visible (la présentation, l'ergonomie (tiens si tu peux, essaie la fonction Exposé et cherche l'équivalent sous Windows; ou plus simple ouvre plusieurs documents d'un coup sur un pc... perso, je cherche encore, ce doit être possible, mais c'est moins évident que sous mac) au c½ur même du système (l'architecture, la gestion de pleins de paramètres qu'on a pas besoin de comprendre). De plus le système qui sortira d'ici juin (Mac os 10.4) s'annonce somptueux et augmentra encore son avance sur Windows (il offrira par exemple Spotlight, un moteur de recherches archi-puissant. Microsoft voulait faire de même... ils ont dû mettre de côté cette option pour leur prochain système qui lui ne sortira qu'en 2006, au mieux...). Enfin last but not least, utiliser un mac est simple et intuitif.

- *L'argument matériel:* Vision très subjective, mais perso, je trouve l'iBook mille fois plus beaux que n'importe quel portable (ouais même comparé à l'Alubook  :rateau: ). De plus, les machines Apple sont de bonnes machines tant dans leur conception (tention des problèmes peuvent subvenir tout de même), que dans leur puissance brute. Ajoutons aussi l'excellente autonomie et le faible poids.

- *L'argument logiciel:* Je doute très très très fortement que tu ne trouves pas tous les programmes dont tu pourrais avoir besoin sur mac. Voir même tu trouveras plus de choix sous mac! Les traîtements de texte se multiplient sous mac (et on a aussi Word et il est parfaitement compatible avec les documents créés sur un pc), suivant l'exemple des naviguateurs (ce qui devraient être les deux types de programmes que tu utiliseras le plus... ah non il y aura peut-être un lecteur de mp3, et là Apple offre le meilleur, iTunes). À propos d'offrir, n'oublions pas que les macs sont fournis avec une ribambelle de programmes sympas et pratiques à utiliser. Et si vraiiiiment tu avais besoin d'un obscur logiciel pc sans équivalent sous mac, Virtual pc te permettra de le faire tourner. Enfin, si tu es joueuse, de plus en plus de jeux récents sont portés sur mac.  J'oubliais, un logiciel comme Launchbar, sans équivalent sur pc, vaut presqu'à lui seul le passage au mac, tant il est génial.

- *L'argument compatibilité:* un mac en réseau est comme un poisson dans l'eau (un cable entre deux macs, pouf ils communiquent... un simple branchement au modem ethernet, pouf tu peux surfer!) et reconnait plus ou moins tout ce que tu pourras lui brancher ou faire lire.

- *L'argument communautaire*: C'est un cliché, mais utilise un mac, c'est dans un sens avoir une approche "cool" de la vie. Si, si.... la machine est pour nous aider, nous ne sommes pas là pour nous faire à la machine.  De plus, tu verras qu'en règle général un utilisateur de mac est toujours prêt à aider un autre utilisateur de mac. Il suffit de jeter un ½il au forum switch: combien de fois un nouveau venu sur les forums a été surpris par l'empressement à lui apporter une réponse. Je me souviens en particulier d'une fois: dans la même minute, il y avait eu 3 ou 4 réponses à une question... Et franchement, cet esprit ce n'est pas rien.

Valà, valà, quelques arguments. Si tu souhaites que je (nous) développe  (développions) un point en particulier, surtout n'hésite pas.

Bon switch!

A.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - *L'argument matériel:* Vision très subjective, mais perso, je trouve l'iBook mille fois plus beaux que n'importe quel portable (ouais même comparé à l'Alubook :rateau: ). De plus, les machines Apple sont de bonnes machines tant dans leur conception (tention des problèmes peuvent subvenir tout de même), que dans leur puissance brute. Ajoutons aussi l'excellente autonomie et le faible poids.


Question design: on est d'accord, les macs sont superbes, même si je trouve certains portables pc incroyables aussi (Vaio série A de Sony, série W1N d'Asus, etc.)
Question qualité: là je suis pas d'accord du tout... un ibm par ex (si on fait abstraction du design) dépasse tout ce qui se fait chez Apple (finition, robustesse, autonomie, poids, écran, SAV, config de base, etc.)



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - *L'argument logiciel:* Je doute très très très fortement que tu ne trouves pas tous les programmes dont tu pourrais avoir besoin sur mac. Voir même tu trouveras plus de choix sous mac!


Heu faut pas exagérer non plus là...

Pour en revenir à la question de départ, moi aussi j'hésitais bcp... ce qui m'a fait "rater mon switch" c'est que dans ma formation (web) le pc est vraiment + qu'indiqué, c'est un fait. Pour m'y être interressé de très près, je peux te donné mon avis, tu le prends pour ce qu'il vaut...

1) Le prix! Ben oui, y'a rien à dire, Apple exagère sur les prix... Quand je comparais les prix de portables puissants sur les 2 plateformes, et bien à prix égal tu as un portable pc de fou...

2) La réactivité: bon ça il me semble que c'est assez subjectif, mais ce qui m'insupporte dans mac os x, c'est cette impression de lenteur généralisée (que vous définissez par une "douceur dutilisation"): les programmes qui sautillent pendant des heures avant de se lancer c'est sympa 2min mais bon... le curseur de texte qui suit tant bien que mal une frappe tout à fait moyenne... le redimensionement des fenêtres qui se fait par à coups... le chargement d'os x, à devenir fou... etc. Et puis, à part pour les tests (risibles) de la puissance des macs par rapport aux pc se basant sur des programmes hyper optimisés pour mac (vive Première...), si tu as une utilisation je vais dire 'classique' de ta machine, la supériorité des pc par rapport aux mac en terme de puissance est aujourd'hui bien là...

3) Comme le dis Adrienhb, pour peu que tu doives utiliser une obscure application qui ne tourne que sur pc pour reprendre ses termes, tu te dois d'utiliser VPC... C'est clair que si ton utilisation se résume à internet, mp3, traitement de texte (et encore, pour l'avoir testé, office sur mac est... désesperement lent) pas de problème tu trouves tout ça sur mac os x. Maintenant le jour où tu devras travailler quotidiennement sur un prog uniquement pc, je crois que ton VPC t'en auras vite marre... surtout si l'application en question demande bcp de puissance. 97% PC, 3% mac, c'est possible de tomber sur un programme uniquement pc non? Et puis, je sais pas si c'est ton cas mais bon, pour ce qui est des jeux...

4) Ca parait bête mais moi ça m'a déjà énervé plus d'une fois: en travaillant assez vite il m'arrive parfois, lorsque je suis sur photoshop par ex, de cliquer à coté de mon image et de me retrouver par conséquent... sur le desktop. OK ça paraît con mais quand on est concentré sur ce qu'on fait et que ça arrive toutes les 10min moi ça me rend fou... et idem pour les coins actifs: un ptit coup de souris trop loin et boum c'est exposé ou le desktop à nouveau, ou encore les applications qui s'agrandissent dans le dock quand on essaye de cliquer sur quelque chose qui se trouve dans le bas de l'écran... Je sais que l'on peut désactiver tout ça mais ce n'est pas ce que font les utilisateurs en général, l'exposé par ex perd bcp de sa puissance s'il faut chaque fois passer par le clavier pour s'en servir... Et puis, aussi bête à nouveau que cela puisse paraître, sur des écrans de type 15,4'' WSXGA, la barre des tâches avec toutes les fenêtres ouvertes reste pour moi définitivement la solution la + rapide pour passer d'un prog à l'autre, mais c'est un avis personnel, j'en conviens.

5) Bon là c'est un argument tout à fait personnel et 100% subjectif et difficile à expliquer... mais quand je travaille sur un mac, j'ai tjrs cette impression de travailler "dans le désordre": toutes les fenêtres sont ouvertes en même temps, l'une derrière l'autre et laissent voir le bureau derrière, ce qui fait qu'en + de la fenêtre de travail du programme et de ses outils l'on aperçoit les icones du bureau et les autres applications 'derrière'... bon je sais c'est mal expliqué mais cette impression de fouilli, c'est vraiment l'impression que j'ai en bossant sur mac os x.

Enfin bref, je ne crache pas sur mac os x, au contraire je pensais réellement à switcher, je trouve que ce sont des machines formidables et très très belles avec un os formidable lui aussi... mais après coup (vous voyez ce que j'appele le coup? le truc: "wow alors c'est ça un mac?! mais c'est trop beau ce truc, et l'os est magnifique ça bouge dans tous les sens  ) on se rends compte, du moins pour moi, qu'à l'utilisation quotidienne (surtout si on travaille sur sa machine) le pc est vraiment... mieux. (aïe je vais me faire lyncher  )

Voilà c'était juste pour donner un avis autre que "achète mac, ya que ça de vrai!" ^^

Bonne journée!
Bye.


----------



## Erinwen (21 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl et enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> Daube, c'est le mot qui convient je crois


C'est assez désespérant de lire des remarques aussi peu constructives :hein: C'est du niveau de "Apple c'est cher" ou "Apple c'est pas compatible" du coté des fans bornés de PC   

Vis à vis de ce que j'ai lu sur les portables Apple (je pourrais faire une comparaison plus poussée prochainement), il y a certains éléments de la conception des Thinkpad dont Apple pourrait s'inspirer pour améliorer ses propres machines. 

Il faut arrêter de voir la vie en noir et blanc, si je peux me permettre.



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - *L'argument technique:* Mac os X est un système bien plus performant que Windows. À tous les niveaux, du plus visible (la présentation, l'ergonomie (tiens si tu peux, essaie la fonction Exposé et cherche l'équivalent sous Windows; ou plus simple ouvre plusieurs documents d'un coup sur un pc... perso, je cherche encore, ce doit être possible, mais c'est moins évident que sous mac) au c½ur même du système (l'architecture, la gestion de pleins de paramètres qu'on a pas besoin de comprendre). De plus le système qui sortira d'ici juin (Mac os 10.4) s'annonce somptueux et augmentra encore son avance sur Windows (il offrira par exemple Spotlight, un moteur de recherches archi-puissant. Microsoft voulait faire de même... ils ont dû mettre de côté cette option pour leur prochain système qui lui ne sortira qu'en 2006, au mieux...). Enfin last but not least, utiliser un mac est simple et intuitif.


Pour exposé, il existe un shareware qui fait la même chose. Enfin, ceci dit, lors de mon essai, j'ai pas été convaincu par la fiabilité du truc (quand à savoir si ça vient de mon PC ou du logiciel, j'avais autre chose à faire que chercher à l'époque ). Et bon, ça rajoute 30-40$ à la note

Pour le lancement multiple de documents, je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu entendais par là   



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ajoutons aussi l'excellente autonomie et le faible poids.


Vis à vis d'un Packard Bell, je ne peux qu'agréer  (et en fait vis à vis de n'importe quel PC du prix de l'iBook 12" (sauf peut-être le premier prix des Thinkpad R50, qui doit être aux alentours de 1000-1200¤ aussi, mais je n'en connais pas bien les carac'), car, dans l'univers PC, les premiers prix sont tous en 15" ou en 15,4" :hein: => moins d'autonomie car écran plus gros, et comme ça doit coûter plus cher, un 15" qu'un 12", les fabricants mettent des batteries plus petites donc moins d'économie... (c'est la grosse grosse force d'Apple pour l'autonomie : des batteries de grosses capacités. A machine équivalente (écran, taille batterie), c'est devenu du kif kif entre un Apple et un PC à base de Pentium M, en matière d'autonomie.) et aussi, inutile de dire qu'un 15" est plus lourd qu'un 12", ça coule de source )

Personnellement, je n'hésiterai pas entre un iBook 12" et un Packard Bell. Pour le même prix, je prend l'iBook  (sauf si le jeu qui intéresse Elodie77 n'est disponible que sur PC, mais dans le même temps, il me semble avoir compris qu'elle avait déjà un PC fixe, bref, dans ce cas, iBook )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Question design: on est d'accord, les macs sont superbes, même si je trouve certains portables pc incroyables aussi (Vaio série A de Sony, série W1N d'Asus, etc.)


 
 t'as raison joe

 j'ai eu ces machines entre les mains, tu veux que je te montre comment ca plante ?

 je travaille regulierement pour les constructeurs et je peux te dire qu'en depit des reduc que je pourrais avoir sur des config pc de folie, je prefere m'acheter un mac


----------



## Erinwen (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu ces machines entre les mains, tu veux que je te montre comment ca plante ?


euh, me semble qu'il parlait design ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> euh, me semble qu'il parlait design ...


 oui oui j'ai bien compris ca, mais tu claques pas 1500-2000¤ dans une BELLE machine qui plante


----------



## Erinwen (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> oui oui j'ai bien compris ca, mais tu claques pas 1500-2000¤ dans une BELLE machine qui plante


ben, n'importe quelle machine peut planter... Mac, Linux, Windows, etc. si c'était des systèmes parfaits, y'aurait pas des mecs qui passent du temps à faire des mises à jour


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

ouais mais bon, un produit qui sort en septembre 2004 par exemple et qui plante le jour d'une demo officielle, terrible non ? 


 je peux te citer plein de portables PC comme ca qui ont fait des reactions sympa le mois de leur sortie

 je peux te dire que tu es bien con devant les clients pour defendre la marque apres...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Décembre 2004)

c'est fou, dans le "roman" que j'ai écrit, la seule chose que tu reprends, c'est la partie qui traite du design de la machine... chose tellement subjective et personnelle!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

c'est normal, je zappe les romans 

 si tu la refais en BD, je lirais  (j'attends la version titeuf)


 je plaisante bien sur....


 non, pour resumer, il n'y a pas que le design mais je bosse depuis 5 ans pour 2/3 des constructeurs informatiques, je connais tous les produits quasiment, je les ai eu en mains, souvent teste personnellement pendant plusieurs jours

 alors honnetement, je sais de quoi je parle qd je compare la qualite des ordis pc aux mac

 c'est pourquoi je switche


----------



## nicogala (21 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 1) Le prix! Ben oui, y'a rien à dire, Apple exagère sur les prix... Quand je comparais les prix de portables puissants sur les 2 plateformes, et bien à prix égal tu as un portable pc de fou...


Des exemple concrets s'il te plait 



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 2) La réactivité: bon ça il me semble que c'est assez subjectif, mais ce qui m'insupporte dans mac os x, c'est cette impression de lenteur généralisée (que vous définissez par une "douceur dutilisation"): les programmes qui sautillent pendant des heures avant de se lancer c'est sympa 2min mais bon...


Tu les lance une fois et tu ne les ferme plus...pas comme sous wdz où il faut fermer une appli dont on ne se sert pas immédiatement si on veut pas que tout soit ralenti...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> le curseur de texte qui suit tant bien que mal une frappe tout à fait moyenne...


Uniquement sous Safari sur le site de MacGé... peu objectif comme remarque.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> le chargement d'os x, à devenir fou...


 35s sur un G4 1Ghz...je trouce ça honnête non ? Pas de quoi devenir fou non, loin de là...d'autant que mon Mac n'est rebooté qu'une ou deux fois par mois...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, à part pour les tests (risibles) de la puissance des macs par rapport aux pc se basant sur des programmes hyper optimisés pour mac (vive Première...), si tu as une utilisation je vais dire 'classique' de ta machine, la supériorité des pc par rapport aux mac en terme de puissance est aujourd'hui bien là...


en mono-tâche bien évidement... ah ben oui, c'est sûr, vu qu'avec wdz il vaut mieux fermer une appli pdt qu'on se sert d'une autre...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> et encore, pour l'avoir testé, office sur mac est... désesperement lent


Pour l'avoir @home, Office 2004 est très rapide...certaines versions le sont moins il parait...ne pas généraliser.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, aussi bête à nouveau que cela puisse paraître, sur des écrans de type 15,4'' WSXGA, la barre des tâches avec toutes les fenêtres ouvertes reste pour moi définitivement la solution la + rapide pour passer d'un prog à l'autre, mais c'est un avis personnel, j'en conviens.


On ne change pas une habitude en 5mn...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 5) Bon là c'est un argument tout à fait personnel et 100% subjectif et difficile à expliquer... mais quand je travaille sur un mac, j'ai tjrs cette impression de travailler "dans le désordre": toutes les fenêtres sont ouvertes en même temps, l'une derrière l'autre et laissent voir le bureau derrière, ce qui fait qu'en + de la fenêtre de travail du programme et de ses outils l'on aperçoit les icones du bureau et les autres applications 'derrière'... bon je sais c'est mal expliqué mais cette impression de fouilli, c'est vraiment l'impression que j'ai en bossant sur mac os x.


Là aussi, c'est question d'habitude : sur windz que c'est pénible de n'avoir qu'une fenêtre et de ne pas pouvoir surveiller les autres en même temps, ni accéder au bureau facilement, ni glisser des éléments d'une fenêtre d'une appli dans une fenêtre d'une autre appli qui se trouve derrière... en tout cas sur Mac il suffit d'afficher sa fenêtre à sa taille maximale, et on ne voit plus qu'elle...



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref, je ne crache pas sur mac os x, au contraire je pensais réellement à switcher, je trouve que ce sont des machines formidables et très très belles avec un os formidable lui aussi... mais après coup (vous voyez ce que j'appele le coup? le truc: "wow alors c'est ça un mac?! mais c'est trop beau ce truc, et l'os est magnifique ça bouge dans tous les sens  ) on se rends compte, du moins pour moi, qu'à l'utilisation quotidienne (surtout si on travaille sur sa machine) le pc est vraiment... mieux. (aïe je vais me faire lyncher  )


Mieux pour ceux qi y sont habitués (dépendants?) et n'ont pu s'ouvrir à une autre façon d'utiliser un ordinateur.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'était juste pour donner un avis autre que "achète mac, ya que ça de vrai!"


 La seule chose qu'il y a de vraie c'est "Ouvres-toi et tu trouvera"


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Des exemple concrets s'il te plait


- PB 15'', 1.5Ghz, 512 RAM, 80Go, Radeon9700 64Mb, graveur dvd 4x = 2.781,79 ¤
- Dell 17" (WUXGA 1920x1200) Centrino 2Ghz, 1Go RAM, 100Go, Radeon9700 128Mb, graveur dvd 8x = 2430 ¤



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu les lance une fois et tu ne les ferme plus...pas comme sous wdz où il faut fermer une appli dont on ne se sert pas immédiatement si on veut pas que tout soit ralenti...


Le multi-tâche est par définition meilleur sur mac os x, mais en toute objectivité, sur le portable depuis lequel je t'écris (bien moins puissant que la config ci-dessus) je travaille simultanément sur photoshop, illustrator et dreamweaver avec outlook, msn, windows media player et plusieurs pages internet ouverts sans problème...



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement sous Safari sur le site de MacGé... peu objectif comme remarque.


Non, en effet et c'est pour ça que je mets que c'est purement subjectif comme ressenti... tjrs est-il que sur ce site c'est flagrant mais ailleur c'est tout de même présent aussi.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 35s sur un G4 1Ghz...je trouce ça honnête non ? Pas de quoi devenir fou non, loin de là...d'autant que mon Mac n'est rebooté qu'une ou deux fois par mois...


On est d'accord, c'est honnête  Cependant sur les PB que j'ai pu tester le démarrage me parassait bcp plus long... Soit.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> en mono-tâche bien évidement... ah ben oui, c'est sûr, vu qu'avec wdz il vaut mieux fermer une appli pdt qu'on se sert d'une autre...


Le multi-tâche ne pose aucun problème sur ma machine personnellement... Mais c'est vrai que parfois j'en vois certains sur leur PB avec une quinzaine de fenêtres ouvertes en même temps et ça n'a pas l'air de faire ralentir la machine, pure utopie sous pc/win. Maintenant, ça dépend aussi de la façon de travailler, moi j'ai en général maximum 7-8 fenêtres ouvertes, je ferme les applications dont je n'ai plus besoin alors que sur mac, on ouvre tout "et on laisse tout comme ça", avec parfois une même image/fenêtre ouverte 3fois... Question d'organisation.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'avoir @home, Office 2004 est très rapide...certaines versions le sont moins il parait...ne pas généraliser.


Ok, la version que j'ai testé est peut-être alors une version antérieure... car c'était vraiment beaucoup moins réactif que sur pc.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On ne change pas une habitude en 5mn...


Effectivement, mais ça reste (en essayant à nouveau d'être le + objectif possible) je pense + rapide (l'exposé me fait parfois confondre des fenêtres photoshop avec illustrator par ex...)



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> [...]ni accéder au bureau facilement, ni glisser des éléments d'une fenêtre d'une appli dans une fenêtre d'une autre appli qui se trouve derrière...


Tu accèdes au bureau d'un simple clik sur un bouton (voir img) et, contrairement à ce que tu dis, tu peux aussi faire 'glisser' des éléments d'une fenêtre à l'autre(voir img2: ici, d'un dossier ouvert vers photoshop; un petit signe "+" apparaît à coté de la souris en faisant cette manipulation mais la souris n'apparaît pas sur le screenshot) même si les fenêtres sont en plein écran, il te suffit de garder le bouton de la souris appuyé et de glisser ton élément sur le programme ouvert dans la barre des tâches, le programme se mets alors au premier plan, tu lache le bouton de ta souris et c'est fait...



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mieux pour ceux qi y sont habitués (dépendants?) et n'ont pu s'ouvrir à une autre façon d'utiliser un ordinateur.


non honnêtement ce n'est pas ça je pense puisque j'ai très sérieusement pensé au switch, c'est juste que vu certaines données citées dans mon post initial, je trouve vraiment le pc 'mieux' pour travailler... maintenant pour un portable destiné uniquement aux loisirs (chat, mp3, surf, ...) là je ne suis peut-être pas du même avis (quoique pour moi, chat et jeux rentrent dans le domaine du loisir et là, le pc à l'avantage je pense).

Voilà


----------



## Erinwen (21 Décembre 2004)

Avant propos : J'ai rédigé ce message au boulot, où je n'ai pas mon code pour MacGé, et il n'y avait pas la réponse de dcz_ à ce moment. Désolé pour les passages "doublons" 



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu les lance une fois et tu ne les ferme plus...pas comme sous wdz où il faut fermer une appli dont on ne se sert pas immédiatement si on veut pas que tout soit ralenti...
> 
> [...]
> 
> en mono-tâche bien évidement... ah ben oui, c'est sûr, vu qu'avec wdz il vaut mieux fermer une appli pdt qu'on se sert d'une autre...


C'est quoi la dernière version de Windows que tu as eu en main, sur quelle type de machine 

Au travail, j'ai un K6-2 400Mhz, avec 128Mo de Ram et un vieux disque dur de 6Go qui doit pas tourner bien vite, le tout sous Windows 2000. J'allume le PC le lundi matin (je vais boire mon café, il est comme moi le PC, le lundi matin, il met du temps à être actif ), je lance Excel, je lance Word, je lance Outlook, une ou deux fenêtres de l'explorateur, s'y ajoute régulièrement une application plutôt lourde (un logiciel de supervision, WonderWare Intouch, que je ne ferme très rarement car cela met 5 à 10 minutes à être lancé, en fonction des modules que je souhaite utiliser.) et ça tourne toute la semaine comme ça (j'éteind juste le week-end, car je n'ai pas le droit de mettre en veille ma machine - sans doute que l'administrateur de l'entreprise a verrouillé cette fonction - et que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de laisser tourner ma machine pour rien ) et pour autant, je n'ai pas l'impression d'être ralenti dans mon utilisation. Le seul moment où la bécane est à la traine, c'est quand ce [censuré] d'anti virus fait son scan quotidien entre 13h et 14h. Même quand je surfe tranquillement en attendant qu'une macro excel finisse de s'executer, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'Internet Explorer soit à l'agonie    En tous cas, je peux toujours faire un changement rapide pour revenir sur un truc plus neutre en cas d'arrivé du chef    Cette machine m'épate personnellement, je ne pensais pas qu'elle pourrait tourner aussi "bien" 

Bref, si c'est pas du multi tâche, j'ai envie de dire que ça en a le goût    (et si on me dit que ma machine est un monstre de puissance ... :hein: )



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Là aussi, c'est question d'habitude : sur windz que c'est pénible de n'avoir qu'une fenêtre et de ne pas pouvoir surveiller les autres en même temps, ni accéder au bureau facilement, ni glisser des éléments d'une fenêtre d'une appli dans une fenêtre d'une autre appli qui se trouve derrière... en tout cas sur Mac il suffit d'afficher sa fenêtre à sa taille maximale, et on ne voit plus qu'elle...


Comment tu fais pour n'avoir qu'une fenêtre  Comme dit plus haut, j'en ai toujours une tripotée 

Ensuite, pour accéder au bureau facilement, y'a une jolie icone (disponible dans la barre d'outils "Lancement Rapide") qui masque d'un coup d'un seul toutes les applications actives et zou, ho, le bureau   

Pour ce qui est de glisser des éléments d'une fenêtre à l'autre, c'est comme pour l'ouverture des multiples documents dont parle Adrienbb, je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles, tu aurais un exemple concret pour que je cernes mieux la chose ?


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal, je zappe les romans
> 
> si tu la refais en BD, je lirais  (j'attends la version titeuf)
> 
> ...


ba dis donc t'as mis du temps à comprendre


----------



## nicogala (21 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu accèdes au bureau d'un simple clik sur un bouton (voir img) et, contrairement à ce que tu dis, tu peux aussi faire 'glisser' des éléments d'une fenêtre à l'autre(voir img2: ici, d'un dossier ouvert vers photoshop; un petit signe "+" apparaît à coté de la souris en faisant cette manipulation mais la souris n'apparaît pas sur le screenshot) même si les fenêtres sont en plein écran, il te suffit de garder le bouton de la souris appuyé et de glisser ton élément sur le programme ouvert dans la barre des tâches, le programme se mets alors au premier plan, tu lache le bouton de ta souris et c'est fait...





			
				Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> omment tu fais pour n'avoir qu'une fenêtre  Comme dit plus haut, j'en ai toujours une tripotée
> 
> Ensuite, pour accéder au bureau facilement, y'a une jolie icone (disponible dans la barre d'outils "Lancement Rapide") qui masque d'un coup d'un seul toutes les applications actives et zou, ho, le bureau
> 
> Pour ce qui est de glisser des éléments d'une fenêtre à l'autre, c'est comme pour l'ouverture des multiples documents dont parle Adrienbb, je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles, tu aurais un exemple concret pour que je cernes mieux la chose ?


En effet, ça manque de clarté : dcz_ parlait de multiples fenêtres sur Mac par oposition à une fenêtre unique affichée à la fois par chaque appli sur le pc (par défaut bien sûr)... les autres sont rangées en bas (minimisées) , lorsque je parle du bureau visible/accessible en permanence, celà exclue Exposé, tu peux laisser une bande de 2-3cm sur le côté de l'écran qui laisse le bureau visible et où tu peux ranger dossiers, fichiers ou scripts sur lesquels tu peux déposer directement les objets issus des applis en cours, ensuite le fait d'avoir plusieurs applis/fenêtres affichées en même temps permet plein de possibilités, un exemple :

Je crée des animations GIF : j'ouvre un logiciel de dessin (1 fenêtre + 2 palettes) + un logiciel de crétion de GIF (1 fenêtre) + un navigateur pour voir le résultat en direct(1 fenêtre) ... mes dessins créés, je les enregistre au fur et à mesure, et ils apparaissent dans la zone tjrs visible du bureau (à droite), je les tire alors et les place à l'endroit désiré de la séquence dans la fenêtre de l'éditeur de GIF, une fois la séquence complète, je la sauvegarde (elle apparait donc sur le bureau) et la tire pour la déposer dans la fenêtre du navigateur (à laquelle j'ai donné une taille réduite à celle du GIF) . Comme ça je vois le GIF qui s'anime dans une fenêtre, je peux donc repérer les images à modifier instantanément dans le soft de dessin, et les réglages à changer dans l'éditeur de GIF... comme j'ai tout sous les yeux en même temps, je gagne un temps fou à ne pas chercher les fichiers enregistrés, et à zapper d'une fenêtre à l'autre pour comparer les choses...
Et comme je suis un Macuser feignant, je peux placer sur la partie de bureau visible un script sur lequel il me suffit de déposer mon fichier GIF (qui est je rappelle placé dans la même zone du bureau) pour qu'il soit uploadé sur mon compte ftp...

Tout ça sans Exposé, sans Cmd+tab (ou alt+tab sous wdz) , ni utilisation du Dock (resp.la barre d'XP) , ni fermeture/ouverture de fenêtre(ou minimisation), encore moins de "ouvrir fichier..." etc... mais simplement avec un affichage des fenêtres et du bureau pensé d'un point de vue pratique..

Voilà un des gros intérêt du travail avec "plein de fenêtres" d'applis différentes affichées en même temps...

je sais que l'on peut faire certaines actions de glisser-déposer sous xp (mais moins que sous OsX ... voir ce comparatif ) mais à ce moment là tu n'es plus en mode "une seule fenêtre" ou alors il faut passer par la barre , ouvrir la fenêtre du programme d'origine de l'élément à déplacer, prendre l'élément, le tirer vers la barre, faire ouvrir la fenêtre de destination puis le lacher...avoues que c'est moins pratique que d'avoir toutes ses fenêtres directement accessibles (avec ou sans Exposé) ...
Pour finir, sur OsX il y a la fonction "masquer" qui permet de ...masquer l'affichage des fenêtres d'une appli que l'on n'utilise pas au premier plan (iTunes par ex...) ou qu'on n'utilise pas sur le moment, tout en la laissant instantannément disponible en un clic... ce qui ne laisse que les fenêtres vraiment utiles à l'écran 


Moi, je me fie à ce que me racontent les pcistes (que ce soit des switchers ou non d'ailleurs) et à ce que je les vois faire sur leur pc : à savoir minimiser et maximiser sans arrêt toutes les fenêtres dès qu'ils veulent utiliser l'Exploreur, voire même fermer les fenêtres (et donc les applis) "parce que sinon après on sait plus où on en est, il y en a 36 en bas et ça rame..." , ou alors maximiser une fenêtre pis dire "ah non, c'est pas celle-là que je veux..." et recommencer jusqu'à touver la bonne (les titres sont parfois pas très parlants...) etc... autant de choses inimaginables avec ma façon d'utiliser simplement MacOsX.

Après, c'est sûr, j'ai 17 ans de Mac derrière moi, j'ai tjrs évolué avec ces facilités de gestion des fenêtres et je les maîtrise donc (je pense) parfaitement, sans même y réfléchir... je comprend très bien qu'il soit un peu ardu d'apréhender ce systême (les mêmes potes pcistes qui font les tones de va-et-viens ci-dessus, sont tout déconcertés qd ils voient ma façon de faire sur Mac ! Mais comme ils n'ont pas l'occasion d'utiliser ça chez eux tranquillement, ils ne peuvent pas s'approprier cette manière de faire qu'ils semblent pourtant envier : plusieurs m'ont dit "comme j'aimerai m'y retrouver comme toi..." )

Comme tjrs, le mieux pour travailler ça reste ce que l'on connaît et maîtrise le mieux, mais comme tjrs aussi, il est parfois très difficile de se faire à une autre façon de procéder que celle avec laquelle on a déuté...fut-elle à la longue moins pratique...


----------



## ultimate2 (21 Décembre 2004)

PC contre Mac?

Les pc portables, sauf à monter en gamme à des prix concurrents des apples, sont des machines de bureau transportables. Si ils sont adaptés à la mode des bureaux mobiles, ils sont par contre inadaptés à un usage réellement mobile ou fun (travailler sur son lit, sur la table dans le jardin, etc, sur les genoux  ).

Et puis, mac os x c'est un peu beaucoup OpenStep6. Un Unix fiable, robuste et convivial, comment hésiter? Les pcistes n'achètent pas leurs ordis pour windows, ils achètent leurs ordis pour continuer à utiliser leurs applications qui, elles, nécessitent windows.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Décembre 2004)

Hullo,

Je ne reviens que sur quelques points:



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Question design: on est d'accord, les macs sont superbes, même si je trouve certains portables pc incroyables aussi (Vaio série A de Sony, série W1N d'Asus, etc.)


Cette question est de toutes les façons on ne peut plus subjective... inutile donc d'y passer trop de temps.
Quoique si une chtite pique: je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les utilisateurs de pc portables laissent les autocollants intel et autre sur leurs portables. 



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Question qualité: là je suis pas d'accord du tout... un ibm par ex (si on fait abstraction du design) dépasse tout ce qui se fait chez Apple (finition, robustesse, autonomie, poids, écran, SAV, config de base, etc.)


Euh faudra que je vois ce à quoi tu penses, mais euh déjà la question poids me laisse dubitatif (bon je ne parle pas des ultra portables de Sony)



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Heu faut pas exagérer non plus là...


Oui, il y a certainement plus de programmes sous pc, mais pour certains types de programmes sous pc, on dirait qu'il y en a qu'un (oky ce n'est pas vrai), mais c'est l'impression que l'on a. Or mis à part pour les lecteurs mp3, je trouve que Mac os offre plus d'alternatives.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pour m'y être interressé de très près, je peux te donné mon avis, tu le prends pour ce qu'il vaut...


Mon avis est aussi à prendre ainsi.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 2) La réactivité: bon ça il me semble que c'est assez subjectif, mais ce qui m'insupporte dans mac os x, c'est cette impression de lenteur généralisée


C'est tout de même hachement subjectif... je n'ai pas souvenirs d'un pc qui m'ait bluffé par sa vitesse récemment (bon oky je n'ai pas eu de pc archi hyper récents non plus  entre les mains), mais j'ai aussi été bluffé par la vitesse des macs récents que j'ai pu avoir entre les mains.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> le chargement d'os x, à devenir fou...


Euuuh, oky mon pc au bureau est plus tout jeune, a peu de ram et est sous 2000, mais le temps qu'il me demande mon mot de passe et enfin que je puisse l'utiliser, j'ai le temps de bien ranger mes affaires en arrivant.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> si tu as une utilisation je vais dire 'classique' de ta machine, la supériorité des pc par rapport aux mac en terme de puissance est aujourd'hui bien là...


Je m'écarte, mais il y a aussi le confort d'utilisation... et là... méchante baffe pour le pc.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 4) Ca parait bête mais moi ça m'a déjà énervé plus d'une fois: en travaillant assez vite il m'arrive parfois, lorsque je suis sur photoshop par ex, de cliquer à coté de mon image et de me retrouver par conséquent... sur le desktop.


Que ce soit pénible oui, tout à fait d'accord.
Mais euh, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas possible sur pc?
Tout comme je ne vois pas en quoi c'est lié au mac tout particulièrement.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> l'exposé par ex perd bcp de sa puissance s'il faut chaque fois passer par le clavier pour s'en servir...


Sur ce point précis on n'a deux conceptions tout à fait différente: Je ne vois strictement AUCUN intérêt à utiliser Exposé via la souris.  C'est pour moi plus logique, plus pratique et plus efficace de passer par le clavier. Si je dois activer un coin ce ne serait que pour lancer un économiseur d'écran, mais de mon point de vue (je me répète), Exposé=F9 ou F10 ou F11.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, aussi bête à nouveau que cela puisse paraître, sur des écrans de type 15,4'' WSXGA, la barre des tâches avec toutes les fenêtres ouvertes reste pour moi définitivement la solution la + rapide pour passer d'un prog à l'autre, mais c'est un avis personnel, j'en conviens.


Si je ne m'abuse, tu sembles beaucoup utiliser la souris.
Perso, je l'utilise, mais je la trouve beaucoup moins rapide qu'un clavier bien maîtrisé. Je trouve ainsi plus rapide de passer à une application à une autre via pomme-tab (surtout si Liteswitch est installé) que par le dock.
Mais bon, tout ça est très subjectif....



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> 5) Bon là c'est un argument tout à fait personnel et 100% subjectif et difficile à expliquer... mais quand je travaille sur un mac, j'ai tjrs cette impression de travailler "dans le désordre": toutes les fenêtres sont ouvertes en même temps


On peut toujours fermer les fenêtres, et c'est beaucoup moins vrai avec X qui propose par défaut une utilisation par une seule fenêtre.



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ce qui fait qu'en + de la fenêtre de travail du programme et de ses outils l'on aperçoit les icones du bureau et les autres applications 'derrière'...


La commande "masquer les autres" est faite pour toi! 



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> on se rends compte, du moins pour moi, qu'à l'utilisation quotidienne (surtout si on travaille sur sa machine) le pc est vraiment... mieux. (aïe je vais me faire lyncher


Ta conclusion est on ne peut plus subjective. Manifestement tu maîtrises ton pc et tu y as tes habitudes.
Perso, je maîtrise mon mac et y ai mes habitudes, donc conclusion aussi on ne peut plus subjective:
Sur mon mac, tout coule de source, est logique, intuitif... sur le pc... c'est carré, terne, je n'ai toujours pas compris la logique de la chose. L'image que j'ai reprise, on est au service de son pc alors que le mac est à notre service me semble des plus justes.
Mais bon, je répète, c'est subjectif.
Quoique... une amie vient de switcher: elle avait toujours été sur pc sans en être accro. Et bien là elle devient accro de son mac et trouve un vrai plaisir à l'utiliser.

valà, valà...


A.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Décembre 2004)

Re,




			
				Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Pour le lancement multiple de documents, je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu entendais par là


Encore une fois, peut-être peut-on le faire et c'est juste que je ne sais comment faire, mais valà:
Je suis sur mon mac. Je veux ouvrir 3 documents. Je n'ai qu'à les sélectionne tous les trois et à double-cliquer sur l'un et pouf les 3 s'ouvrent.
Je suis sur un pc. Je veux ouvrir 3 documents. Je les sélectionne tous les trois, je double-clique sur l'un et pouf j'ouvre le document sur lequel j'ai cliqué. 
Donc vi p'tet qu'on peut faire sur pc comme sur mac, mais c'est pas intuitif pour un sou.
Et si on peut, autre questions, peut-on le faire avec des documents de différentes applications?

Meeerci.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Décembre 2004)

Hullo,


On discute, on discute, c'est sympa, mais je crains qu'on soit trop techno-geek par rapport aux demandes d'Élodie... donc Élodie, si tu as des questions ou si tu veux des précisions, surtout n'hésite pas!!!!

A.


ps:
Désolé pour le coup de 3 posts à la fois...  )


----------



## Erinwen (22 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Donc vi p'tet qu'on peut faire sur pc comme sur mac, mais c'est pas intuitif pour un sou.
> Et si on peut, autre questions, peut-on le faire avec des documents de différentes applications?.


Je viens d'essayer là, rapidement en sélectionnant 3 fichiers images, puis j'ai fait un clic droit pour utiliser la fonction Ouvrir Avec, histoire de voir, mais ça n'ouvre que le premier fichier sélectionné. Bref, si c'est possible sous XP, je ne vois pas comment faire  

Edit : j'oubliais, merci à toi et à Nicogala pour les réponses


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer là, rapidement en sélectionnant 3 fichiers images, puis j'ai fait un clic droit pour utiliser la fonction Ouvrir Avec, histoire de voir, mais ça n'ouvre que le premier fichier sélectionné. Bref, si c'est possible sous XP, je ne vois pas comment faire
> 
> Edit : j'oubliais, merci à toi et à Nicogala pour les réponses



De rien et merci pour ce chtit test qui me fait encore plus préférer mon mac à moooaaa!    :bebe: 

A.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer là, rapidement en sélectionnant 3 fichiers images, puis j'ai fait un clic droit pour utiliser la fonction Ouvrir Avec, histoire de voir, mais ça n'ouvre que le premier fichier sélectionné. Bref, si c'est possible sous XP, je ne vois pas comment faire
> 
> Edit : j'oubliais, merci à toi et à Nicogala pour les réponses



C'était avec quelle application tu as essayé d'ouvrir tes fichiers images. Je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir avec Toshop Elemetns, sans problème les 4 fichiers sont ouverts. J'ai re-essayé avec apperçu, j'ai une image qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre principale et les autres dans le tirroir de "thumbs"...


----------



## Erinwen (22 Décembre 2004)

Avec les mêmes que toi. J'ai peut-être pas fait les bonnes manip's (à 7h du matin, je suis pas frais).


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Arghh... la seule différence je suppose et que je n'ai pas de souris à deux boutons, j'ai donc fait un CTRL+click sur les fichiers sélectionnés... puis "ouvrir avec..." Masi bon ça devrait donner le même effet...


----------



## nicogala (23 Décembre 2004)

Un bon petit "Commande+o" et tout roule...


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'était avec quelle application tu as essayé d'ouvrir tes fichiers images. Je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir avec Toshop Elemetns, sans problème les 4 fichiers sont ouverts. J'ai re-essayé avec apperçu, j'ai une image qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre principale et les autres dans le tirroir de "thumbs"...


Euuuh tention les enfants... là on est en pleine confusion.

Si je ne m'abuse NightWalker tu es sur un mac, et normal que tu puisses ouvrir plusieurs documents en même temps.

Si je ne m'abuse Erinwen était sur pc... et là, c'est p'tet possible de faire la même chose, mais c'est pas intuitif pour un sou. En tout cas perso, j'ai beau essayé, je n'y arrive pas.

A.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh tention les enfants... là on est en pleine confusion.
> 
> Si je ne m'abuse NightWalker tu es sur un mac, et normal que tu puisses ouvrir plusieurs documents en même temps.
> 
> ...


 Argghhhhh.... you are right man.... C'était tard et j'avais faim...    

 Non, sous XP moi non plus je n'ai jamais réussi à les ouvrir en même temps...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Mais bien sur et XP n'est pas multitache tant que vous y etes...
Ca fait peur qu'autant de mac user ne connaissent rien a XP tout comme linux etc...
Faut sortir de son ptit monde mac!!

D'ailleur pour le wifi avec le SP2 ca se fait encore plus simplement que sous mon ibook donc bon...
tous les arguments poid tailles sont du n'importe quoi..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

salut non inscrit

 je te conseille de t'inscrire afin de poster avec un pseudo car ca fait un peu trolleur de venir poster anonymement

 en effet, windows Xp fait du multitache, ca veut dire qu'il sait lancer plusieurs applis en meme temps, ca veut pas dire que les applis tournent efficacement...

 je suis actuellement pciste en attente de mon mac et je peux te dire qu'avec la config de malade que j'ai, XP ca reste une belle daube....


----------



## JackosKing (23 Décembre 2004)

l'avant dernier message était le mien, c'est juste que j'ai posté de mon pc au lieu de mon ibook et que j'ai eu la flemme de me loguer...

Perso XP tourne parfaitement sur mon pc avec une config pas trop trop recente (256Mo de ram P4 2.6GHz...). Sur une partition de 4 Go. (applications et bd externalisées).
Alors que OSX est beaucoup plus gourmand.. j'ai 768 de ram, et perso je le trouve quand meme un peu faiblard niveau reaction...
Quand a l'installer sur une partition de 5Go, il bronche quand meme pas mal car son system de fichier soit disant infragmentable (ca fait quand meme rire mais bon...) a besoin de bcp de place pour marcher correctement, sinon on remarque tout de suite une gene au niveau du systeme...

Le seul vrai gros atout de OSX sur mon ibook etant qu'il maitrise le materiel (ya un ventillo? a bon..) en gros super silencieux, alors que sous linux on entend le ventillo se declancher bcp plus souvent.

Sinon


----------



## nicogala (23 Décembre 2004)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur et XP n'est pas multitache tant que vous y etes...
> Ca fait peur qu'autant de mac user ne connaissent rien a XP tout comme linux etc...
> Faut sortir de son ptit monde mac!!
> 
> ...


 Donnes-nous donc la solution pour ouvrir simplement en une seule opération plusieurs documents avec des applis différentes... et en quoi techniquement le wifi est plus simple sur leSP2 que sur l'iBook ...ça sera plus utile que ton pseudo-troll.


----------



## pixelemon (23 Décembre 2004)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur et XP n'est pas multitache tant que vous y etes...
> Ca fait peur qu'autant de mac user ne connaissent rien a XP tout comme linux etc...
> Faut sortir de son ptit monde mac!!
> 
> ...


 
 une cacahuète pour le monsieur...


----------



## elodie77 (23 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je n'hésiterai pas entre un iBook 12" et un Packard Bell. Pour le même prix, je prend l'iBook  (sauf si le jeu qui intéresse Elodie77 n'est disponible que sur PC, mais dans le même temps, il me semble avoir compris qu'elle avait déjà un PC fixe, bref, dans ce cas, iBook )


merci a tous le monde et a Erinwen car tu a l'ai de defendre un peu les deux côtés et donc je n'ai pas un avis que de personne pour a 100% des mac et de personne pour a 100% des pc

 je pense que avec tous les renseignements que j'ai eue je vais switcher
pour les jeux je prefere les jeux sur ordi car il y en a plus dans la categorie que j'aime bien (strategie ) que sur les console de salon. Aprés si celui que je veux n'est pas sur mac  c'est pas trop grave si ce n'est que sa, je me rabatterais sur un autre titre! 

j'aimerais juste que l'on m'explique un dernier petit truc: j'ai vu sur certaine rubrique que des personnes disent que des pc portable a par exemple 2.50 Ghz sont moin puissant et moin rapide que un ibook a 1.22 Ghz, hors que je croyais que les Ghz était la vitesse du processeur donc si cette derniere est plus élevée, ne devrait elle pas étre plus rapide?


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur et XP n'est pas multitache tant que vous y etes...
> Ca fait peur qu'autant de mac user ne connaissent rien a XP tout comme linux etc...
> Faut sortir de son ptit monde mac!!
> 
> ...


 Je crois que personne n'a dénigré XP dans ce poste... on se retrouve juste face à un problème que aucun d'entre nous n'a comme solution...

 D'ailleurs, comme indique ma signature, je bose sur une machine HP et actuellement je te répond depuis mon HP...

 Comme disait Nicogala, si tu as la solution, nous sommes preneurs...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais juste que l'on m'explique un dernier petit truc: j'ai vu sur certaine rubrique que des personnes disent que des pc portable a par exemple 2.50 Ghz sont moin puissant et moin rapide que un ibook a 1.22 Ghz, hors que je croyais que les Ghz était la vitesse du processeur donc si cette derniere est plus élevée, ne devrait elle pas étre plus rapide?


  Salut,


 Ce problème ne touche pas seulement le conflit de fréquence entre Mac et PC. Aujourd'hui Intel lui même est complètement piégé dans cet argument et ils ont du mal à s'en sortir. En restant dans le milieu Intel, on peut dire avec certitude que les Centrino 1,5GHz est plus performant qu'un PIV à 2,5GHz... En fait, l'architecture du processeur y est pour beaucoup.

 Par exemple, à mon travail, on a 2 portables DELL PIV 2,8GHz et un portable DELL centrino 1,7. Non seulement le portable Centrino a une durée de batterie plus longue en plus il est nettement plus rapide que les PIV 2,8GHz. 

 D'ailleurs tu remarqueras que Intel ne communique plus en terme de fréquence depuis qu'ils ont sorti la gamme Centrino et Mobile....


----------



## elodie77 (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs tu remarqueras que Intel ne communique plus en terme de fréquence depuis qu'ils ont sorti la gamme Centrino et Mobile....


oui c'est vrai que je ne les entand pas parlé de Ghz! 
une derniere petite chose le tibook se raye tant que sa !  (d'apres des rubrique de forum)


----------



## canardo (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Argghhhhh.... you are right man.... C'était tard et j'avais faim...
> 
> Non, sous XP moi non plus je n'ai jamais réussi à les ouvrir en même temps...


oh la oh la... z'etes pas tres pratique les mecs... sous XP ou autre version windaub, tu selectionne tes fichiers et t'appuies sur ENTER et la tout s'ouvre... Et si t'es dans une appli, tu fais fichier-ouvrir, tu selectionnes tes fichiers et tu cliques sur ouvrir... 
soyons objectif, c'est pas complique et ca demande pas un exces d'intuition, si ?

perso je suis oblige de bosser sur PC au bureau et ca fait 7 ans. je suis passe de win 3.1 a win XP en passant par NT et 2000. ben les habitudes ca se prend aussi sur un PC faut pas deconner.. maintenant c'est clair que je trouve perso X beaucoup plus naturel (et non pas intuitif) a prendre en main que XP. apres c'est une histoire de gouts.

en revanche il est vrai que les habitudes vite prises sous X (je parle de l'os pas de la drogue... ) sont dures a laisser de cote la journee au bureau. notamment expose. j'ai tres tendance a balancer ma souris dans un coin avant de faire un gros Ohhhhh ??? a chaque fois...


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> notamment expose. j'ai tres tendance a balancer ma souris dans un coin avant de faire un gros Ohhhhh ??? a chaque fois...


je fais cela au moins 3 fois par jour et ça me déchire le coeur à chaque fois


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> oh la oh la... z'etes pas tres pratique les mecs... sous XP ou autre version windaub, tu selectionne tes fichiers et t'appuies sur ENTER et la tout s'ouvre... Et si t'es dans une appli, tu fais fichier-ouvrir, tu selectionnes tes fichiers et tu cliques sur ouvrir...
> soyons objectif, c'est pas complique et ca demande pas un exces d'intuition, si ?


 Non, pas de problème pour ce cas là. Ce qu'on cherche à trouver pour Erinwen, c'est lorsqu'on souhaite d'ouvrir ces fichiers images (par ex) mais pas avec l'application par défaut. Donc en les sélectionnant, puis clic droit et "Ouvrir avec"...

 Donc, là je viens de réessayer en utilisant Microsoft Office Picture Manager... ça marche, donc à mon avis tout dépend si l'application accepte d'ouvrir multi documents ou non.

 PS : Aperçu marche aussi


----------



## Erinwen (23 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse Erinwen était sur pc...


Effectivement, je suis sur PC.

Je n'avais pas pensé à la touche Entrée (j'ai bien dit qu'à 7h, j'étais pas réveillé )


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que avec tous les renseignements que j'ai eue je vais switcher



En voilà une bonne nouvelle!   

Et n'oublie pas, dès que tu as ton iBook on attend ton récit, et tes qustions, si tu en as.!

bon switch!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Décembre 2004)

Flûte de flûte juste au moment où je n'ai pas de pc sous la main!  



			
				canardo a dit:
			
		

> oh la oh la... z'etes pas tres pratique les mecs... sous XP ou autre version windaub, tu selectionne tes fichiers et t'appuies sur ENTER et la tout s'ouvre... Et si t'es dans une appli, tu fais fichier-ouvrir, tu selectionnes tes fichiers et tu cliques sur ouvrir...
> soyons objectif, c'est pas complique et ca demande pas un exces d'intuition, si ?



Et bé j'aurais appris quelque chose que je m'empresserai d'essayer dès que j'aurais un pc à proximité! Merci du truc.
N'empêche, cette commande n'est ni intuitive ni même naturelle: pour n'importe quel utilisateur lambda "enter" sert à aller à la ligne ou à valider (voir à changer le nom d'un fichier, mais pas sûr que ce soit le cas sous pc) pas à ouvrir un fichier, donc a fortiori un grand nombre de fichiers. Ce même utilisateur lambda aura aussi tendance à utiliser la souris et son double-clique pour ouvrir un fichier et utiliser une souris pour ouvrir plusieurs fichiers, sur un pc... j'y arrive toujorus pô. Quant aux menus, si je comprends bien, c'est juste pour les fichiers d'_une_ application.

Bref, je continue de garder mon baril d'Apple ma bonne dame!   

A.


----------



## canardo (23 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je continue de garder mon baril d'Apple ma bonne dame!
> 
> A.


Tout pareil que toi... (sauf de 8h a 12h et de 14h a quand-j'ai-fini h)


----------



## JackosKing (23 Décembre 2004)

Sur PC enter sert a lancer une application, et perso je trouve ca tout aussi intuitf que CTRL + O...

Ca fait quand meme treps peur tout ce que j'entend.
Pour le probleme je ne l'ai pas tres bien compris, si c'est pour ouvrir plusieur documents dans plusieurs instance de programme, ca depend comme l'applis est programmé, et en aucun ca ca a voir avec l'os et donc XP...


----------



## JackosKing (23 Décembre 2004)

A oui sous XP SP2, pour le wifi, tu cliques sur l'icone et tous les reseaux sont listés, avec type de securité, force du signal etc... en gros en 2 cliques j'accede a n'importe quel reseau, sous ibook, ca m'en prend au moins 3 voir 4...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

C'est exactement ça... tout n'est qu'une question d'habitude...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> A oui sous XP SP2, pour le wifi, tu cliques sur l'icone et tous les reseaux sont listés, avec type de securité, force du signal etc... en gros en 2 cliques j'accede a n'importe quel reseau, sous ibook, ca m'en prend au moins 3 voir 4...


 
 c'est vrai que Xp c'est trop bien... un update de securite chaque semaine pratiquement et entre temps, t'as le temps de te faire hacker 50000 fois


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (23 Décembre 2004)

Sans parler que t'as une chance sur deux, de devoir reformater ton disque parce que la mise à jour pause problème avec ta version, ton matériel XP.. Genre le SP2


----------



## nicogala (23 Décembre 2004)

Bon les gars, on va pas partir dans ce genre de récriminations stériles et récurrentes...
Par curiosité, pour le wifi, ça fonctionne comme celà avec XP Home également ?


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars, on va pas partir dans ce genre de récriminations stériles et récurrentes...
> Par curiosité, pour le wifi, ça fonctionne comme celà avec XP Home également ?



Je ne peux que te parler de l'expérience avec le Dell centrino de notre commercial...

A la première installation, il n'y avait aucun problème, il a reconnu imédiatement la borne Airport (1ère génération). Et quand il revient le lendemain, il retrouve sans problème la connexion WiFi. 

Le problème arrive lorsqu'il s'est acheté un modem WiFi pour chez lui... "Dans son cas" (je ne veux pas généralisé), il est obligé chaque fois qu'il change de réseau, entre chez lui et au boulot, il est obligé de reconfigurer les propriétés réseaux de sa connexion WiFi. Idem lorsqu'il passe de WiFi en filaire, "parfois" il est obligé de réaffecter manuellement l'adresse IP de son ordi. Il n'y a pas de routeur à mon travail...

Jackosking a surement plus de chace que nous, on a été obligé de désinstaller SP2 sur certaines de nos machines, car le réseau ne marche plus du tout... ou les imprimantes un peu ancienne dont le driver n'est pas signé numériquement ne sont plus reconnues...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux que te parler de l'expérience avec le Dell centrino de notre commercial...
> 
> A la première installation, il n'y avait aucun problème, il a reconnu imédiatement la borne Airport (1ère génération). Et quand il revient le lendemain, il retrouve sans problème la connexion WiFi.
> 
> ...


 bah nightwalker, ton commercial il doit juste enregistrer les differents reseaux wifi c'est tout

 j'avais fait ca sur mon ancien portable wifi, j'avais mis 3 reseaux wifi differents avec la detection automatique y a rien a faire


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bah nightwalker, ton commercial il doit juste enregistrer les differents reseaux wifi c'est tout
> 
> j'avais fait ca sur mon ancien portable wifi, j'avais mis 3 reseaux wifi differents avec la detection automatique y a rien a faire



C'est fait, les deux sont enregistrés, mais ça reste quand même assez rare que ça marche tout seul. Bon, il suffit juste de lui dire (au portable) il est sur quel réseau et ça marche...


----------



## JackosKing (24 Décembre 2004)

Sp2 ...


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Décembre 2004)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Sur PC enter sert a lancer une application, et perso je trouve ca tout aussi intuitf que CTRL + O...
> 
> Ca fait quand meme treps peur tout ce que j'entend.
> Pour le probleme je ne l'ai pas tres bien compris, si c'est pour ouvrir plusieur documents dans plusieurs instance de programme, ca depend comme l'applis est programmé, et en aucun ca ca a voir avec l'os et donc XP...



Et bé t vois Jack... ça fait tout de même des années que j'utilise aussi un pc, c'est la première fois que j'apprends qu'enter sert à lancer une application sur un pc... Donc c'est vrai que c'est pas idiot comme idée, mais je n'y aurais jamais pensé... 
Bon on reprend: Soit un .jpg, un .mpg, un .mp3, un .doc. Si je les sélectionne tous les trois et que je double-clique sur l'un (ou que je fasse pomme-o), les 4 fichiers vont s'ouvrir avec l'application qui leur est associée.
Question: peut-on faire ça sur un pc? Et je doute fortement que cela n'ait pas un lien avec l'os, car ce que je te dis est valable avec tous les types de fichiers et de programme sous mac.

A.


----------



## JackosKing (24 Décembre 2004)

CTRL + CLICK sur tes documents (multiselection <=> pomme + click sur mac).
 ENTER ou CLICK DROIT -> Ouvrir.

 je suppose alors que tu ne connais pas non plus la multiselection dans une liste à l'aide de SHIFT: tu cliques sur le premier element de ta liste  que tu veux selectionner, puis SHIT (en laissant appuyé) et le dernier. je trouve ca tres pratique. J'ai pas trouve l'equivalent sous mac (comme quoi ca existe la situation inverse).


----------



## NightWalker (24 Décembre 2004)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> CTRL + CLICK sur tes documents (multiselection <=> pomme + click sur mac).
> ENTER ou CLICK DROIT -> Ouvrir.
> 
> je suppose alors que tu ne connais pas non plus la multiselection dans une liste à l'aide de SHIFT: tu cliques sur le premier element de ta liste que tu veux selectionner, puis SHIT (en laissant appuyé) et le dernier. je trouve ca tres pratique. J'ai pas trouve l'equivalent sous mac (comme quoi ca existe la situation inverse).


 Si.. si... SHIFT+click pour la multi-sélection contigue, et POMME+click pour la multi-sélection non contigue...


----------



## woulf (24 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si.. si... SHIFT+click pour la multi-sélection contigue, et POMME+click pour la multi-sélection non contigue...



Tiens d'ailleurs je cherche toujours sur windows la multi sélection NON contigue parce qu'avec shift, il te chope tout l'écran


----------



## NightWalker (24 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs je cherche toujours sur windows la multi sélection NON contigue parce qu'avec shift, il te chope tout l'écran


 C'est CTRL+click...


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si.. si... SHIFT+click pour la multi-sélection contigue, et POMME+click pour la multi-sélection non contigue...


 Et ce depuis... ... je viens de retrouver un "MémoMac" sur "MacDraw" datant de 1988 et qui commence par expliquer l'installation de MacDraw dur le DD à partir de la disquette: "Sélectionnez l'icône de l'application MacDraw en cliquant dessus...puis en maintenant la touche majuscule enfoncée, cliquez sur les autres fichiers pour les sélectionner également..."  ça fait donc un bail que la technique existe (même si elle a évolué en 15-20 ans en intervertissant l'effet des touches)...sous MacOs du moins.

pour moi, il ne reste plus qu'à ce que cette technique soit implémentée au niveau du texte... la sélection discontinue de texte...j'en rêve ...


----------



## Erinwen (24 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Par curiosité, pour le wifi, ça fonctionne comme celà avec XP Home également ?


 Les différences entre la pro et la home sont listées sur cette page (qui commence à dater, mais je pense que si il y avait eu des changements, elle aurait été mise à jour) :

http://www.microsoft.com/france/tec...france/technet/xml/windowsxpeval.xml&rang=4#4

Et le WiFi n'en fait pas parti.

Après, je n'ai pas de matériel WiFi sous la main pour tester 

Edit : je rêve aussi de la selection discontinue de texte  :love:


----------



## JackosKing (24 Décembre 2004)

Il faudrai regarder la difference qu'apporte SP2 sachant que dans SP2 ils on refait toute la gestion du Wifi...


----------



## kitetrip (24 Décembre 2004)

Mon père a installé le SP2 sur son VAIO Z1-RMP (très joli portable en passant)... 

Eh bien, Internet Explorer est devenu d'une lenteur pas possible (il surfe maintenant avec FireFox  sur mes bons conseils), TOUT EST PLUS LENT, bef du gros caca.

Et niveau Wi-Fi, il ne voit pas trop de différence, c'était bien avant et ça l'est toujours. Ouf.


----------



## elodie77 (24 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une bonne nouvelle!
> 
> Et n'oublie pas, dès que tu as ton iBook on attend ton récit, et tes qustions, si tu en as.!
> 
> ...


pas de probleme des que je l'ai je ferais un ecrit pour mes impressions,questions,...

mais je voudrais savoir un petit truc: est ce vrai que le tibook se raye facilement (d'apres les dires du forum!) meme pour les plus concencieux 

je veux qui reste tout beau mon tibook


----------



## JackosKing (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est que son installe windows est completement pouri, parce que le SP2 rend pas plus lent ie ni le reste...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> je veux qui reste tout beau mon tibook


 bah, creme de jour, creme de nuit, un peu de nivea

 et sinon, pour le savon, tu prends un hypoallergenique

 et pour la nuit, du satin, pas de coton


----------



## elodie77 (24 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bah, creme de jour, creme de nuit, un peu de nivea
> 
> et sinon, pour le savon, tu prends un hypoallergenique
> 
> et pour la nuit, du satin, pas de coton


mdr 
mais a part sa il se raye facilement ou pas (car bcq disent qu'il se raye facilement meme pour les concencieux )
repondez moi svp


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> mdr
> mais a part sa il se raye facilement ou pas (car bcq disent qu'il se raye facilement meme pour les concencieux )
> repondez moi svp


 
 pas plus qu'un autre portable

 mais c'est vrai que ca se verra plus a cause du blanc

 mon conseil

 poses le sur quelque chose comme une sorte de dessous de table en tissu

 perso j'en avais ramene du mexique qui ont jamais servi car un poil trop colore et finalement, ils sont du meme format que mon futur powerbook alors c'est nickel 

 au fait, bisous et noyeux joel !


----------



## elodie77 (25 Décembre 2004)

ok merci enzo0511 tu me rassure


----------



## G3ck0 (26 Décembre 2004)

Tucano Second Skin Powa ^^
Et pas de rayure, si on fait gaffe


----------



## ultimate2 (26 Décembre 2004)

Il n'y a pas photo, mais alors pas du tout.

J'ai eu mon ibook Jeudi.

Avec Mac os X, tout est simple, tout est joliement présenté. 

Avec windows, il y a toujours des merdes. Les utilisateurs les moins expérimentés pestent contre les pertes de temps (et parfois de données!). Les utilisateurs les plus expérimentés parlent plusieurs fois par jour des anti-virus, des mises à jour, de leur prochain ordi, etc. Je pensent sincèrement qu'ils y éprouvent du plaisir, mais sûrement pas le grand public.

De plus, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de portables dont l'autonomie dépasse le moitié de celle de l'ibook.

J'avais peur que l'écran 12" soit un peu petit, mais comparé à mon écran 17" 1780x1024, je n'ai aucun problème d'adaptation. En revanche, ceux qui utilsent un 17" en 1024x768 peuvent avoir du mal à s'habituer.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'ouvrir mon ibook. J'ai prévu d'installer un DD hitachi à 7200trs/min de 60Go avec un barette de 256Mo supplémentaires. Pour l'instant, il n'y a aucune urgence


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Décembre 2004)

Hullo,

Donc j'ai essayé... et bé c'est vrai que ça marche le "enter" pour ouvrir plusieurs documents sur un pc.
Mais même si on m'a expliqué la logique derrière, non, franchement on n'y pense pas d'emblée...

Valà, valà...

A.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, il ne reste plus qu'à ce que cette technique soit implémentée au niveau du texte... la sélection discontinue de texte...j'en rêve ...





			
				Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Edit : je rêve aussi de la selection discontinue de texte  :love:


  Théoriquement, Nisus Writer express le fait.. je dis théoriquement ,parce que j'ai pas encore trouvé comment le faire 

*EDIT: C'est avec pomme maintenu, et double click sur chaque mot en fait  Peut pas faire plus simple *
    J'ai lu ça sur le site de www.cuk.ch qui en fait un petit test 

*


			
				Extrait du site de cuk.ch a dit:
			
		


			La sélection non-contiguë
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


			
				Extrait du site de cuk.ch a dit:
			
		

> C'est au départ une exclusivité Nisus, qui a reprise dans les dernières versions de Word; c'est aussi la première qui a été transposée de Classic à Express. Vous ne pouvez pas savoir à quel point c&#8217;est pratique si vous ne l'utilisez pas, et combien ça vous économise de temps, par exemple lorsque vous voulez mettre en italique des mots qui ne se suivent pas. Vous écrivez votre texte, et ensuite vous choisissez les mots, un clic sur _T_ dans la palette ad hoc (ou Pomme-I), et tous les       mots choisis sont en italique avec un seul clic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler_d (31 Décembre 2004)

ultimate2 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas photo, mais alors pas du tout.
> 
> J'ai eu mon ibook Jeudi.
> 
> ...



tout pareil ! sauf que le mien a 3 semaines...  

je suis chaque jour étonné de ce queje peux faire  avec l'ibook, comparé avec un transportable PC (d'ailleurs vous avez tous vu la dernière tendance : les 17" 16/9!!!! très pratique pour la mobilité : suffit de le mettre dans sa valise, sans oublier ses deux batterie necessaire pour avoir plus de 3h d'autonomie !!!)

je ne regrette pas du tout, et bien au contraire de ne pas avoir pris un pc portable... 

ceux qui avancent que les pc portables sont mieux que les ibook ou powerbook, je leur conseille d'essayer un de ces produits pendant 1heure seulement...

ha oui j'avais failli oublier :



> le chargement d'os x, à devenir fou...



ok wais d'accord... ça doit etre 10 secondes de plus qu'XP, de quoi devenir fou effectivement... sauf qu'après une utilise un des meilleurs OS, j'trouve que ça vaut le coup d'attendre...

et puisqu'on compare des portables : quand je ferme mon ibook, et que je le réouvre (quelque soit la durée de la veille) il se rallume instantanément, et ça c'est beaucoup plus important que le démarrage ! (puisqu'on peut laisser allumé son ibook quasiement tout le temps !)... alors qu'avec un pc.... screscrescrescre (bruit du disc dur qui se remet en activité...  )


----------



## Erinwen (31 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> 1/ je suis chaque jour étonné de ce queje peux faire avec l'ibook, comparé avec un transportable PC (d'ailleurs vous avez tous vu la dernière tendance : les 17" 16/9!!!! très pratique pour la mobilité : suffit de le mettre dans sa valise, sans oublier ses deux batterie necessaire pour avoir plus de 3h d'autonomie !!!)
> 
> je ne regrette pas du tout, et bien au contraire de ne pas avoir pris un pc portable...
> 
> 2/ ceux qui avancent que les pc portables sont mieux que les ibook ou powerbook, je leur conseille d'essayer un de ces produits pendant 1heure seulement...


1/ C'est comme si on réduisait la gamme Powerbook au 17" : c'est réducteur   Tout comme Apple, les constructeurs de portables PC savent aussi faire autre chose que du 17"  Epatant non   

2/ La généralisation est, dans les deux sens, hative et source de cul sac dans les discussions :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> 1/ C'est comme si on réduisait la gamme Powerbook au 17" : c'est réducteur   Tout comme Apple, les constructeurs de portables PC savent aussi faire autre chose que du 17"  Epatant non
> 
> 2/ La généralisation est, dans les deux sens, hative et source de cul sac dans les discussions :hein:


 1/ Il a parlé de tendance au 17",, il n'a pas dit qu'il n'existait plus que ça 

 Pour le reste, c'est surtout dû à son enthousiasme face à son nouveau mac, ce qui peut être compréhensible 

 Soyez donc indulgents avec les nouveaux switcheurs (dont je fais parti, cf ma signature  )

 Eddy


----------



## woulf (31 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Soyez donc indulgents avec les nouveaux switcheurs (dont je fais parti, cf ma signature  )



Ceci dit, on constate ces derniers temps que les nouveaux switchers sont les plus virulents envers Windows, comme s'ils voulaient expier leurs années windows...  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Décembre 2004)

C'est dure d'admettre qu'on s'est trompé pendant tant d'années... (cf mes cours de psycho  )
Donc pour chasser le mauvais démon, on lui remet toute lafaute desus pour se défaire de toute responsabilité (c'est windows qui nous a caché les macs, si je les avais vu avant, j'aurais bien sûr sauté dessus  )


----------



## Erinwen (31 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Il a parlé de tendance au 17",, il n'a pas dit qu'il n'existait plus que ça


Effectivement, après relecture (et après réveil total  :rateau: ) :rose: 

Mea culpa  

Edit : Pour ce qui est des switchers virulents avec Windows, il faut dire aussi que ceux qui sont satisfaits par Windows, à priori, ils ne vont pas switcher  (ou alors, ça sera par curiosité, pour le simple plaisir de découvrir quelque chose de nouveau )


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, après relecture (et après réveil total  :rateau: ) :rose:
> 
> Mea culpa
> 
> Edit : Pour ce qui est des switchers virulents avec Windows, il faut dire aussi que ceux qui sont satisfaits par Windows, à priori, ils ne vont pas switcher  (ou alors, ça sera par curiosité, pour le simple plaisir de découvrir quelque chose de nouveau )


  Pas de souci  Un tigre au réveil.. ça a le droit de pas être super en forme... personne ne viendra le lui reprocher  (trop dangereux :casse: )

  Il y a des gens satisfaits par Windows tu crois?? ...


----------



## tyler_d (31 Décembre 2004)

j'ai parlé de "dernière tendance" et en aucun cas de "généralité".

Merci eddy de l'avoir souligné.

Pour avoir fait récemment l'acquisition d'un portable, et donc pour avoir "propecté" le marché, je peux affirmer que les portable PC petit et vraiment portable (comme le 12") sont bien plus cher qu'un ibook 12" !!! (avec des performances similaires)

en fait, pour les pc, plus c'est petit, plus c'est cher.

Et il doit bien y avoir des gens satisfait de windows, mais le mac est tellement méconu, à une image cher et une mauvaise réputation auprès des pcistes tellement convaincu que le "bidouillage" (en gros réinstaller sa machine tous les 8 mois ou la perte de DD à cause de virus...) est vital pour eux...

En fait windows doit donner l'impression à bcp de personne de s'y connaitre en informatique !!!!  

Effectivement je suis très enthousiaste avec mon premier mac, mais je pense surtout que jai enfin découvert un os qui change radicalement de windows, et qu'il mérite d'etre plus connu ! 

Je ne comprend pas en fait que les pcistes cassent autant Apple et son OS X, imaginez que tous le monde roule en Clio, où qu'on ne mange que des produits Danone, tout en ne regardant que TF1, est ce qu'on trouverais cela normal ?

ba non ! alors pourquoi ne pas avoir le meme comportement avec les ordinateurs ? C'est un peu ce qui se passe avec l'arrivé de linux (qui fait du mal à windows au niveau des serveurs et des applications par exemple) et je suis convaincu que lorsque le marché de l'informatique personnelle et grand public sera à maturation, beaucoup regarderont, pour le renouvellement de leur machine, vers apple.
Sans parler des pocesseurs d'ipod, qui découvrent par un des meilleurs vecteurs le monde apple. Et je n'imagine meme pas si apple sort cette fameuse machine à 600 euros....

Et puis en fait la comparaison eternelle Mac/PC ne rime à rien :
d'un coté on a un éditeur de logiciel et d'os (MS) qui vend et équipe les ordinateurs de ses produits... et qui ne peut donc assurer la compatibilité et surtout la stabilité de son os avec les milliers de configurations possibles.
De l'autre on a un fabricant d'ordinateur qui conçoit aussi son OS, et qui livre un matériel en parfaite adéquation avec ses solutions logicielles.

Bien sur que j'étais à peu pret satisfait de windows, tant que je n'avais que ça, mais c'est comme dire "non non, je refuse une Lexius, je préfére garder ma twingo"

tant qu'on en a pas conduit, on ne pas pas savoir...

et puis les dernières attaques de virus ont eu raison de ma patience, et l'omniprésence de windows (chezmoi, mes potes, au taf, dans le métro, chez les commerçant etc etc) commencer plus qu'à me souler.

et ne dis-on pas : "l'essayer c'est l'adopter" ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (31 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> (...)mais le mac est tellement méconu, à une image cher et une mauvaise réputation auprès des pcistes tellement convaincu que le "bidouillage" (en gros réinstaller sa machine tous les 8 mois ou la perte de DD à cause de virus...) est vital pour eux...


:hein: ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi... Bravo pour la généralisation et le côté caricatural.
Ceci dit, je pense tjrs à switcher aussi... mais le fait que les produits macromedia sont vraiment mal portés sur os x me refroidit... c'est (presque) le seul argument qui me fait rester sur pc d'ailleurs


----------



## tyler_d (31 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi... Bravo pour la généralisation et le côté caricatural.
> Ceci dit, je pense tjrs à switcher aussi... mais le fait que les produits macromedia sont vraiment mal portés sur os x me refroidit... c'est (presque) le seul argument qui me fait rester sur pc d'ailleurs



si tu penses que je me trompe, c'est que tu ne connais pas de vrai "pcistes" et de "windosien" qui ne voient rien d'autre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> imaginez que tous le monde roule en Clio, où qu'on ne mange que des produits Danone, tout en ne regardant que TF1, est ce qu'on trouverais cela normal ?


 qu'est ce que t'as contre la clio ? elle est pas bien la clio ?

 les produits danone sont tres bons...

 par contre, TF1... la, t'as pas tort :rose:


----------



## JackosKing (1 Janvier 2005)

Pour avoir fait récemment l'acquisition d'un portable, et donc pour avoir "propecté" le marché, je peux affirmer que les portable PC petit et vraiment portable (comme le 12") sont bien plus cher qu'un ibook 12" !!! (avec des performances similaires)

  en fait, pour les pc, plus c'est petit, plus c'est cher.
 >> Faux et completement faux... il y a des pc acer plus petit plus leger pour moins cher.

  Et il doit bien y avoir des gens satisfait de windows, mais le mac est tellement méconu, à une image cher et une mauvaise réputation auprès des pcistes tellement convaincu que le "bidouillage" (en gros réinstaller sa machine tous les 8 mois ou la perte de DD à cause de virus...) est vital pour eux...
 >> 2 ans sous XP, aucun probleme... 
 >> Et si puis c pas pc, mais x86 en general... et il y a d'autre os que windows... la encore tu t'avances sur pas grand chose

  En fait windows doit donner l'impression à bcp de personne de s'y connaitre en informatique !!!!  
 >> Boff je crois pas, mais bon quand le finder plante alors que j'ai lancer grab (ca m'est arrivé une fois..) la on peut vraiment se poser des questions sur le fonctionnement d'un os reputé stable... (pour moi j'ai jamais rien vu plus stable que linux)

  Effectivement je suis très enthousiaste avec mon premier mac, mais je pense surtout que jai enfin découvert un os qui change radicalement de windows, et qu'il mérite d'etre plus connu ! 
 >> Les 2 os se sont copiers dessus mutuellement.. on retrouve globalement le meme fonctionnement.

  Je ne comprend pas en fait que les pcistes cassent autant Apple et son OS X, imaginez que tous le monde roule en Clio, où qu'on ne mange que des produits Danone, tout en ne regardant que TF1, est ce qu'on trouverais cela normal ?
 >> Pourquoi casser Apple: parce que pour certain apple c le paradis alors qu'ils ont une politique bcp plus proprietaire que windows, et beaucoup plus dicatorial... MS a des proces pour WM inclu par defaut.. mais sur mac, c bien pire.. et on a pas beaucoup le choix sur le matos a par du made in china designed by apple...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> 1)Faux et completement faux... il y a des pc acer plus petit plus leger pour moins cher.
> 
> 2) 2 ans sous XP, aucun probleme...
> 3) Et si puis c pas pc, mais x86 en general... et il y a d'autre os que windows... la encore tu t'avances sur pas grand chose
> ...


 1) Un lien stp?

 2) Tout dépend de ton utilisation et de tes connaissances en informatique. Mes parents et ceux de ma copine ont fait appel plus d'une fois à mon aide rien qu'en 2004. Et sans la présence d'un antivirus, j'aurai eu plusieurs réinstallation à faire 
 Moi je m'en sors snas mal, mais suivant ce que je cherche à faire avec mon PC, j'ai plus ou moins de facilité à y arriver, et avec plus ou moins de soucis techniques.
 Tout ça pour dire que si tu fais gaffe, que tu fais de la bureautique, du net et quelques jeu + DVD et MP3, XP marche correctement. Au-delà tout est possible (le meilleur comme le pire)

 3) Qui utilise autre chose que windows sur PC parmi les utilisateurs lambda? Quelle est la part de marché des autres OS sur PC? Suis désolé de le dire, sur PC seul Windows compte pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs.

 4) Tu te pose des questions au bout d'un seul plantage? Et bien sur Windows tu dois souvent te poser des questions... Tu n'as eu AUCUN plantage en 2ans sous XP? Moi j'en ai eu plus d'un cette année. Et pourtant, je considère XP comme correctement stable comparé aux versions précédentes...

 5) Mac est facile d'accès quand on connait un peu windows, certes. Mais c'est plutot Linux qui m'a aidé à rapidement prendre Mac OS X en main pour ma part. Ceci dit, tous les OS avec une interface graphique se ressemble un minimum, c'est évident.

 6) Pour toi, il faut "casser aple" parce que l'avis de certains sur apple est trop utopique selon toi?? C'est un argument ridicule 
 Le sujet des procès fait à XP et non à OS X a déjà été traité quelque part du reste, et ce n'est pas l'intégration de WMP à XP qui leur est reproché directement, mais le fait que cette intégration se fasse alors qu'ils sont en position dominante sur le marché. Et ce procès ils l'ont perdu, donc il y a un fondement sérieux à tout cela.
 Pour la politique d'Apple, si elle ne te plait pas, n'achète pas de mac.. personne ne t'y oblige. Et pour le matériel, celui des PC est made in Asia aussi.

 Pour conclure, je trouve ton post très anti Apple, alors pourquoi avoir acheté un mac si leur politique, matériel etc ne te convient pas???

 En tout cas, essaye de développer un peu tes arguments. Tu donnes beaucoup d'idées sans vraiment les expliquer, c'est dommage.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> mais sur mac, c bien pire.. et on a pas beaucoup le choix sur le matos a par du made in china designed by apple...



C'est bizarre cette phrase... c'est évident que sur Mac tu ne trouve que des Macs... et tu as une machine x86 non made in Asia ? Même si ton PC est assemblé en Europe ou Etats Unis, regarde bien où est-ce qu'ils sont fabriqués les composants de base...


----------



## woulf (1 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> >> Pourquoi casser Apple: parce que pour certain apple c le paradis alors qu'ils ont une politique bcp plus proprietaire que windows, et beaucoup plus dicatorial... MS a des proces pour WM inclu par defaut.. mais sur mac, c bien pire.. et on a pas beaucoup le choix sur le matos a par du made in china designed by apple...



On aura tout lu, décidément....  :mouais: 

Vous vous battez tous en ce moment pour le post le plus crétin sur les forums de macgé, c'est ça ? C'est un concours de pc expert ?????


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous battez tous en ce moment pour le post le plus crétin sur les forums de macgé, c'est ça ? C'est un concours de pc expert ?????


  Oui, et on gagne un PC avec Windows XP *SP2* si on est tiré au sort par une main innocente :love: (PC certifié made in USA bien sûr)
  qui veux participer??


----------



## tyler_d (1 Janvier 2005)

> en fait, pour les pc, plus c'est petit, plus c'est cher.
> >> Faux et completement faux... il y a des pc acer plus petit plus leger pour moins cher.



comme le demandaitEddy1103, un lien aurait etoffé ton argumentaire...

parce qu'encore une fois J'AI CHERCHE avant de m'offrir un ibook, et notemment chez acer, il ne fallait écrire DES pc mais plutot UN pc 

et oui, un seul 12" !!! (que des 15 minimum)   

et le prix ? ba juste 1300 euros minimum, effectivement vraiment PLUS PETIT POUR MOINS CHER (je pousse le vice jusqu'a calculer le poid de l'odinateur au KG ?) (non, j'ai pas que ça à faire...  )

Acer travel mate 380 

et puis chez dell juste pour rigoler :

deux portables 12" pour le meme prix -->dell 

moi je trouve pas que ce post "est le pire du forum", il est marrant et montre bien que les gens sont persuader de savoir des choses alors qu'ils sont complétement à l'ouest.


----------



## JackosKing (1 Janvier 2005)

1) >> j'ai un copain qui a achetter un acer 12' à 1000¤ sur internet neuf. caracteristiques assez similaire (je vais pas lancer les debats G4 vs x86 et compagnie). certe il n'avait pas de bleutooth, et 1 h de moins d'autonomie, mais il etait moins lourd et disposait d'un graveur dvd.
 sinon medion propose un 12' un peu moins equipé. Tous les constructeurs se sont mis au 12' (grace a apple surment je le nie pas.)

 j'ai achette mon ibook avant que les concurent x86 arrivent. maintenant je suis content de mon ibook, mais c'est pas le paradis non plus, et certaines critiques me font bien rire.

 2) J'ai installé mes parents sous windows XP fam SP2. firewall materiel (routeur) et pas d'antivirus. pas de probleme depuis 2 ans... sufit de ne pas telecharger n'importe quoi et executer n'importe quoi. D'ailleur certains trouvent  osX parfait niveau securite, mais pourtant les updates sont frequentes, et si il y a pas de virus, cela ne prouve pas qu le system est blindé, mais que les dev de virus s'en prennent à l'os qui a la plus grosse part de marcher.

 Mon utilisation c'est uniquement pour la programmation (prog system) et le partage ( ce qu'un mac aurait du mal a faire sans logiciel de defra, vu que le system d'apple et loin d'etre parfait. Merci les ghost et autres.). Windows a toujours reussit a recuperer mes plantages logiciels. Et les ecrans bleu, ce m'est arrrive que pour des mauvais drivers...


 4) Les versions de windows a partir de NT sont devenues stables. et j'ai pas eu avec XP a me poser de question sur des plantages de l'os. si une appli plante ce n'est pas de la faute de l'os, mais si l'os est incapable de rester stable malgres tout, alors la il y a un probleme de stabilite. Jamais arrive sous windows/linux, 2 fois arrive sous osX. Probleme certaintement d'ordonnaceur puis que le sytem tournait en rond.

 5) j'ai pris un ibook car osX etait basé sous Unix. Aujourd'hui je regrette que ma carte ae ne passe pas sous linux :x

 6) j'aime bien apple aussi, autant que ms mais je prefere le libre. (d'ailleurs tous les 2 profitent du libre...)
 Seulement sur l'os apple, on se sent vite imposé les logiciels de la pomme... et qui dira le contraire. exemple de l'ipod itune et leurs ventes sur le net de musique. (ipod revendu d'ailleur). En gros les problemes de windows, je les ai retrouvé sous mac et amplifié sur certains sujets.

 Pour la remarque sur le made in china, c parce que ca me fait rire la phrase qu'ils mettent sur tous les cartons


 "Vous vous battez tous en ce moment pour le post le plus crétin sur les forums de macgé, c'est ça ? C'est un concours de pc expert ?????"
 Merci un bon macist comme je les aime ne sort pas la tete de ton trou


----------



## tyler_d (2 Janvier 2005)

> J'ai installé mes parents sous windows XP fam SP2. firewall materiel (routeur) et pas d'antivirus. pas de probleme depuis 2 ans...



ils doivent pas beaucoup surfer alors. Dans l'entreprise ou je bosse, 15 postes en XP et les gens ne sontp as des acharnés de l'internet (seulement pour l'usage pro) et bien 2 postes ont choppés des virus, et je ne parle pas des serveurs (quel cauchemar)

bien sur on trouvera tjs des  gens qui n'ont pas de pb avec XP, mais on est loin des généralité, en fait ces personnes sont rares !



> D'ailleur certains trouvent osX parfait niveau securite, mais pourtant les updates sont frequentes



   

presque une fois par semaine, sur mon pc XP pro au taf j'ai "la bulle" : des mises à jour pour le système sont disponibles... UNE FOIS PAR SEMAINE !!! suffit d'aller "installation de programme" pour y voir la très très (trop) longue liste des "windows update"!!!!!



> Seulement sur l'os apple, on se sent vite imposé les logiciels de la pomme..



je viens d'avoir mon ibook, certe, mais je n'ai pas du tout cette impression, je trouve autant de soft gratuit que sur pc.

tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser itunes, il y a aussi windows media player


----------



## iota (2 Janvier 2005)

Salut.



			
				JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur certains trouvent  osX parfait niveau securite, mais pourtant les updates sont frequentes


 Il y'a pourtant une grosse différence... 
 Dans la majorité des cas, les updates de microsoft font suite à l'exploitation d'une faille découverte par une personne mal intentionnée.
 Sur Mac, les mises à jour corrigent des failles avant qu'elles ne soient découvertes et exploitées (failles découverte suite à l'audit de code...).
 De même, les mises à jour du noyan Linux sont fréquentes, ce qui ne prouve en rien la faiblesse du système.



			
				JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Les versions de windows a partir de NT sont devenues stables. et j'ai pas eu avec XP a me poser de question sur des plantages de l'os. si une appli plante ce n'est pas de la faute de l'os, mais si l'os est incapable de rester stable malgres tout, alors la il y a un probleme de stabilite. Jamais arrive sous windows/linux, 2 fois arrive sous osX. Probleme certaintement d'ordonnaceur puis que le sytem tournait en rond.


 Si y'a bien un OS qui a des gros problèmes de fond c'est Windows XP...
 Un petit test simple, ouvres le moniteur système, ouvres un explorateur de fichiers, vas dans un dossier, fais un clic droit sur un fichier. Regarde bien la charge de ton processeur, elle atteind 100%...
 Microsoft a indiqué que pour régler ce problème il faut une ré-écriture quasi-complète du noyau de windows... si ça c'est pas un problème de fond 
 Dire que l'ordonnanceur de MacOS X à un problème, revient à dire que les noyaux MACH sont mal conçus. Pourtant les noyaux MACH sont justement très réputés et font leurs preuves depuis de nombreuses années.

 @+
 iota


----------



## woulf (2 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous vous battez tous en ce moment pour le post le plus crétin sur les forums de macgé, c'est ça ? C'est un concours de pc expert ?????"
> Merci un bon macist comme je les aime ne sort pas la tete de ton trou



Désolé, là je peux pas, je joue sur mon pécé 

PS: tu penses qu'un jour tu arriveras à quoter correctement les posts ???


----------



## JackosKing (2 Janvier 2005)

Aller pour faire plaisir



> Il y'a pourtant une grosse différence...
> Dans la majorité des cas, les updates de microsoft font suite à l'exploitation d'une faille découverte par une personne mal intentionnée.
> Sur Mac, les mises à jour corrigent des failles avant qu'elles ne soient découvertes et exploitées (failles découverte suite à l'audit de code...).
> De même, les mises à jour du noyan Linux sont fréquentes, ce qui ne prouve en rien la faiblesse du système.


 => Faux. la majorité des vers/virus utilisent des bug corrigé par MS. Seulement rarent sont ceux qui installent les correctifs. En general si tu veux faire un bon vers, suffit d'aller voir les derniers correctifs de MS et de faire un programme utilisant cette faille. Vu que la major partie des gens ne font pas les updates, le vers se propage tres bien D'ailleur c pour ca que pour l'install de SP2 MS a desactive la verification de la validité des KEYS.



> Si y'a bien un OS qui a des gros problèmes de fond c'est Windows XP...
> Un petit test simple, ouvres le moniteur système, ouvres un explorateur de fichiers, vas dans un dossier, fais un clic droit sur un fichier. Regarde bien la charge de ton processeur, elle atteind 100%...
> Microsoft a indiqué que pour régler ce problème il faut une ré-écriture quasi-complète du noyau de windows... si ça c'est pas un problème de fond
> Dire que l'ordonnanceur de MacOS X à un problème, revient à dire que les noyaux MACH sont mal conçus. Pourtant les noyaux MACH sont justement très réputés et font leurs preuves depuis de nombreuses années.


 => Une reputation ok. Mais moi je constate ce qui m'est arrivé. Le scheduler de windows est pas parfait. mais pour le moment peut etre qu'il ne reparti pas correctement le temps CPU, mais il a jamais freezé (chanceux?)


----------



## iota (2 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> => Une reputation ok. Mais moi je constate ce qui m'est arrivé. Le scheduler de windows est pas parfait. mais pour le moment peut etre qu'il ne reparti pas correctement le temps CPU, mais il a jamais freezé (chanceux?)


 Chanceux... oui  
 Ce que je dis, c'est que le noyau MACH à fait ses preuves, bien plus que le noyau NT.
 Alors en arriver à la conclusion que l'ordonnanceur de Mac OS X à un problème suite à la seule constatation d'un plantage de ton Mac... c'est un peu abusif tu ne trouves pas ? 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing> Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question sur le "pourquoi tu es encore sous os x" si apple te déplait tant. Parce que manifestement, tu es très sûr de tes arguments (ceux qui sont un peu technique.. je laisse d'autres en discuter avec toi, moi je n'ai pas les compétences nécessaires).

Et que tu ai raison ou non dans tes arguments pro-MS, là n'est pas tant le souci. Mais si tu es convaincu que Window$ est mieux OS X, autant avoir un matériel qui te convienne non?

Eddy


----------



## JackosKing (2 Janvier 2005)

> JackosKing> Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question sur le "pourquoi tu es encore sous os x" si apple te déplait tant. Parce que manifestement, tu es très sûr de tes arguments (ceux qui sont un peu technique.. je laisse d'autres en discuter avec toi, moi je n'ai pas les compétences nécessaires).
> 
> Et que tu ai raison ou non dans tes arguments pro-MS, là n'est pas tant le souci. Mais si tu es convaincu que Window$ est mieux OS X, autant avoir un matériel qui te convienne non?


 J'ai repondu: parce que ct basé sous unix et que je voulais decouvrir OSX.
 Perso Windows <> Mac.. je suis loin d'avoir le meme avis que certain utopistes



> Chanceux... oui
> Ce que je dis, c'est que le noyau MACH à fait ses preuves, bien plus que le noyau NT.
> Alors en arriver à la conclusion que l'ordonnanceur de Mac OS X à un problème suite à la seule constatation d'un plantage de ton Mac... c'est un peu abusif tu ne trouves pas ?


 Bein il a un probleme parce qu'il a freezé. heureusement vim sauvegarde automatiquement les fichiers, sinon ...
 Sous windows j'ai pas eu ce genre de probleme.. sous MSVC++6 il m'a perdu un fichier, mais c'es de la faute de VC++ et non windows.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Janvier 2005)

Dans ce cas, et maintenant que tu as découvert, pourquoi y restes-tu? (désolé d'insister, mais ça me semble vraiment pas logique de rester sur un OS qu'on considère comme instable :mouais: )

Pour info, le PC de ma copine vient de planter avec MSN et WMP d'ouvert seulement.. elle a eu le malheur de mettre sa webcam en marche, puis de l'arrêter. Là encore, c'est la faute à MSN, pas à Windows? (et pas moyen de terminer le processus de msnmsgr.exe, ni de faire "fin de tache" )
Suis pas trop callé en info, mais si chaque fois qu'une appli plante, c'est la faute à l'appli et pas à l'OS, 
finalement l'OS n'est jamais en cause???


----------



## JackosKing (2 Janvier 2005)

Si une appli plante, l'os doit etre capable de fermer l'appli et de laisser le system stable apres le crash.

  Pour mois os X a planté 2 fois donc il est instable. Mais son instabilité reste quand meme tres correcte
  Il y a des atouts a os X: 6h d'autonomie sur mon portable alors que sous linux, ca consomme un max...

 Un appli peu planté a cause de l'os, si il y a un bug dans une fonction system de l'os.. dans ce cas la c la faute de l'os.
 Les drivers peuvent faire facilement planter l'os.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (2 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Si une appli plante, l'os doit etre capable de fermer l'appli et de laisser le system stable apres le crash.
> 
> Pour mois os X a planté 2 fois donc il est instable. Mais son instabilité reste quand meme tres correcte


 Avec ces 2 critères, j'aurai du déjà jeter Windows par la fenetre depuis belle lurette (quelle que soit la version).. Je te trouve vraiment difficil avec OS X et très laxiste avec XP. TU as constaté un plantage sur OS X, donc c'est instable et à coté de ça, JE constate des plantages sous XP, mais pas toi, donc XP est stable... C'est assez bizarre comme raisonnement 

  Pour OS X, il faudra attendre un peu que je m'en sois plus servi... jusque là rien à redire.

 Par contre, ton truc du plantage d'un appli laissant le système stable, il n'y a que sous Linux que j'ai pu voir ça (OS X n'ayant encore pas subi de crash d'appli  )

 Tu admets quand même qu'os x a des avantages  Ca me rassure, cela aurait pu être du masochisme de vouloir rester sur un OS qui ne t'apporte rien :rateau:


----------



## JackosKing (3 Janvier 2005)

pour moi XP SP2 n'a jamais panté (freezé..)

Heureusement que Os X est quand meme interessant


----------



## elodie77 (4 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rassure, cela aurait pu être du masochisme de vouloir rester sur un OS qui ne t'apporte rien :rateau:


j'en connais des gens comme sa sur Windows


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Janvier 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> pour moi XP SP2 n'a jamais panté (freezé..)
> 
> Heureusement que Os X est quand meme interessant


 Et XP "normal", et XP SP1? (j'ai pas mis la SP2 justement, donc si ça aide, je l'envisagerai  )

 elodie77> Moi aussi  A commencer par moi...


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

c'est qui qui gagne?


----------



## Dualite2 (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi je penche pour les powerbook/ibook car la puissance de la machine est superieur a ce que tu peut avoir sur un pc portable au meme prix.
 Et puis la il n'y a pas de processeur mobile avec des capacité réduite sur les jeux et/ou les application multimedia.
 Au point meme que pour l'achat d'un kit de transformation avec ton ibook/powerbook tu peut disposer d'une machine nomade en plateforme de bureau.

*--->Pack de bureau pour PowerBook
*

       Tout ce dont vous avez besoin pour votre bureau mobile.









 Aujourd&#8217;hui, vous pouvez remplacer votre ordinateur de bureau par un PowerBook 17" en toute simplicité. Premier accessoire : le support iCurve, spécifiquement conçu pour placer le bord supérieur de l&#8217;écran Apple PowerBook G4 à une hauteur de 40 cm &#8212; soit exactement la même hauteur que celle du moniteur LCD Apple 17". Ajoutez à cela un clavier et une souris sans fil Apple, ainsi qu&#8217;un système audio haute fidélité avec les enceintes iTrigue. Et laissez-vous emporter par leur son cristallin et leurs basses envoûtantes. Vous voilà équipé de la station de travail personnelle ou professionnelle idéale.

 Contenu du coffret :

 &#8226; Un support Griffin iCurve 
 &#8226; Un clavier sans fil Apple
 &#8226; Une souris sans fil Apple
 &#8226; Des enceintes blanches Creative iTrigue L3450 2.1
 [font=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica]*Eur 279,00

 Bien que je te l'accorde ce kit soit plus pour un powerbook que pour un ibook
 Aprés tout depend de ton utilisation...
 Si tu as besoin d'etre nomade et fera une utilisation standart de ta machine
 ou si tu veut avoir un station multimedia.
*[/font]


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

c'était une blague, car ce débat est sans fin et fondamentalement, le résultat ne change rien: on aime nos macs, et on est satisfaits de leur perf'


----------



## Deedee (21 Janvier 2005)

Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin moi qui ai switché il y a deux mois, (bien que je sois d'accord avec Yvos) j'ai choisi un mac (IB G4 12" 1ghz) et non un PC  parce que:

- je pouvais avoir une machine bien plus puissante pour bcp moins cher
- l'autonomie n'est pas comparable à prix égal (les centrino sont très chers)
- la compatibilité est très bonne (les collègues ont un . trashes sur leur clé mais aussi le bon doc...)
- la taille (dans mon sac personne ne voit que je l'ai)
- et bien sur, il es très zoli, et ça,pour moi, c'était un critère assez important (genre les Toshiba, qu'est ce qu'ils sont moches!!)

Bref : meilleur rapport qualité prix sur mac que sur pc pour moi.

En revanche, comme je ne suis pas une une pro de l'informatique, j'ai parfois du mal sous safari pour visionner des vidéos par ex, ou avec amsn (quand je ferme l'ordi amsn se déconnecte automatiquement, contrairement à safari...). Je n'arrive pas à utiliser yahoo messenger...Mais pour tout ça il me reste mon vieux PC à la maison, et perso, le double emploi me va: mac tout le temps, et PC en cas de problème


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Moi je suis en master d'info et on y voit fleurir de plus en plus de mac.
Et moi meme je suis bien tenté le probleme c'est pour les reseaux du week end.
Plus de lan de counter ;-(


----------



## doojay (21 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, comme je ne suis pas une une pro de l'informatique, j'ai parfois du mal sous safari pour visionner des vidéos par ex, ou avec amsn (quand je ferme l'ordi amsn se déconnecte automatiquement, contrairement à safari...). Je n'arrive pas à utiliser yahoo messenger...Mais pour tout ça il me reste mon vieux PC à la maison, et perso, le double emploi me va: mac tout le temps, et PC en cas de problème


Le top du top : adium si tu as besoin d'explications cerain ici sont très calés sur Adium ou sinon je me ferai un plaisir de te faire partager mes maigres connaissances  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

A force de lire ce forum, l'envie me prend de switcher , mais j'hesite car je ne sais pas si sur Mac les logiciels de stats et d'editeur scientifique (dispo sur Pc)  sont dispo aussi. Et j'en ai absolument besoin. C'est la seule remarque qui m'empeche de sauter le pas....Si vous avez un avis la dessus??......


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Mars 2005)

Erwan29 a dit:
			
		

> A force de lire ce forum, l'envie me prend de switcher , mais j'hesite car je ne sais pas si sur Mac les logiciels de stats et d'editeur scientifique (dispo sur Pc)  sont dispo aussi. Et j'en ai absolument besoin. C'est la seule remarque qui m'empeche de sauter le pas....Si vous avez un avis la dessus??......



À mon avis, il faudrait que tu donnes le nom des logiciels dont tu ne peux te passer pour que ceux qui connaissent puissent te répondre.   

A.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai lu tout le topic, et je trouve que vous aimez vous passer de la pommade. Ou bien est-ce pour vous convaincre mutuellement que votre invest était justifié.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu mon premier ordi avec le commodore vic 20, et depuis, j'ai tout acheté, Mac et PC.
aujourd'hui encore, j'utulise les 2, et je suis pas de votre avis.
Le mac, c'est pas tant la glande que ça. autrefois c'était vrai que les mac étaient plus stable que les PC, autrefois c'était vrai qu'il étaient plus facile d'utilisation.

Je répare des Mac à longueur de journée, et y'a aussi des problemes.
Surout que les utilisateurs de Mac, dans leur grande majorité, ne comprennent rien à l'info et ne savent meme pas reinstaller OsX...

J'ai lu ca et la, plus facile de faire u reseau sur mac, plus de batterie, plus resistant.
J'ai des pc ,qui disent l'inverse
un pc avec WiFi en g, a peine tu l'allumes, il est reconnu par le reseau.
plus de batterie (allez voir chez Dell, la 9 cellules Li-on dure 9h30 avec un centrino et un ecran17'' et fait la taille et le poids de son alter-ego 6 cellules (4 heures comme sur e-book)

les plus resistant sont les toshiba revetues de titanium ( insensible aux chocs de 950 g/m2 contre seulement 400 pour ebook)

En fait pc haut de gamme et mac haut de gamme se concurence serieusement maintenant, le choix sera sur les logiciels à utiliser (peu de logiciels pour mac) et un choix esthetique, et un objet de frime.

a bon entendeur

jaw


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Théoriquement, Nisus Writer express le fait.. je dis théoriquement ,parce que j'ai pas encore trouvé comment le faire
> 
> *EDIT: C'est avec pomme maintenu, et double click sur chaque mot en fait  Peut pas faire plus simple *
> J'ai lu ça sur le site de www.cuk.ch qui en fait un petit test


*

Ben Word aussi et depuis au moins la version X !!! pareil, avec la touche pomme enfoncée !
Il serait bon de lire les nouveautés inclues dans les soft avant d'acheter *


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben Word aussi et depuis au moins la version X !!! pareil, avec la touche pomme enfoncée !
> Il serait bon de lire les nouveautés inclues dans les soft avant d'acheter


    

Alors là, tu viens de m'apprendre qqch qui va révolutionner ma façon de travailler un texte, j'ignorais tout à fait que c'était possible  


_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à daffyb._


----------



## Balooners (23 Mars 2005)

Erwan29 a dit:
			
		

> A force de lire ce forum, l'envie me prend de switcher , mais j'hesite car je ne sais pas si sur Mac les logiciels de stats et d'editeur scientifique (dispo sur Pc) sont dispo aussi. Et j'en ai absolument besoin. C'est la seule remarque qui m'empeche de sauter le pas....Si vous avez un avis la dessus??......



Qu'entends tu par logiciel de Stats et d'éditeur scientifique ?  Des logiciels type Sphinx ou Ethnos ?


----------



## Kerri (23 Mars 2005)

et puis d'un autre côté ces supercalculateurs coutent 12.000¤ au bas mot, alors on s'en fiche un peu hein non? ce qui importe c'est la puissance moyenne à mon avis dans les applications courantes, et là c'est vrai que pour de la "simple" bureautique/internet/multimédia le rapport qualité/prix des pcs est tout de même meilleur 

ensuite le problème des macs c'est qu'ils ont de bons processeurs (+ ou - égaux à ceux des pcs en général, je n'ai pas trop envie de polémiquer) mais les cartes graphiques sur mac sont vraiment en retard, c'est pour ça que même si il y a quelques jeux macs (ut2k4,...) mieux vaut les utiliser sur pc

après le mac c'est autre chose, ça plaît à des gens et je suis pour: tout ce quyi peut en libre concurrence apporter un maximum de choix aux acheteurs est une bonne chose à mon avis


----------



## Kerri (23 Mars 2005)

excusez mon message précédent: j'avais cliqué sur la dernière page visible, pas vu que ça continuait après


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

En fait ç'est des logiciels type SAS, SPPS, Statistica et R. Ce der nier est un logiciel libre donc pas de probleme. Pour les autres il faudrait  que je me transforme en hacker fou pour les pomper d'on ne sait pas trop où. Mon prof m'a dit, va zy ouais un Mac c'est bien, pas de probleme...tu pourra toujours pirater les logiciels qq part...Voilà.Bon,je vousdis tchao les amis, avec pour bientot  les fers au pieds, la corde au cou, les menottes au mains......AAARGHHHH!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Arrêtez de vous battre !!!
Je suis infographiste depuis plus de 10 ans. Je travaille sur mac depuis autant de temps, mais je suis tombé dans la soupe des PC depuis mes 10 ans (j'ai 36 ans).

Ma conclusion est que le PC est ouvert à tous bien qu'il faille en connaître nu minimum de technique. (On apprend très bien en se plantant). Par-contre le MAC est principalement un outil de travail qui permet aussi de se divertir.

Je travaille toujours avec un PII-450Mhz et je suis sur le point d'acheter un iBook 1.2Ghz.

Même si la pluspart des jobs peuvent être envoyés aux imprimeurs en PDF (compatibles mac et PC), il n'y a rien à faire, au niveau de la rapidité de production (donc rapidité à faire les mises en pages) c'est le MAC qui est toujours gagnant grâce à la qualité et la disposition des touches du clavier. C'est tout bête, mais c'est bien pensé.

Gudy


----------



## ARKHAON (16 Avril 2005)

Moi la principale difference que je peux voir est la suivante : 

Le PC portable peut être utilisé comme petite station de travail en l'allumant 2-3 heures par jour, si vous le laissez allumés 24/24 et vous en servez comme d'une machine de bureau, il va pas faire de vieux os (1 an et demi pour le mien)
Le Mac portable en revanche peut-être utilisé bien plus intensement ! Mis à part le fait qu'il est pluis performant et tout et tout mais ca on le sait déjà c'est que tu peux t'en servir 24/24 sans craintes que ton ordinateur ne marche plus d'ici peu de temps !

Alors le portable PC moins cher c'est vrai, mais à court terme, parce qu'à long termes... Moi je dis pas sur...


----------



## Cekter (19 Avril 2005)

Bon je vais peut etre répéter ce qui a déjà été dit (mais 15 pages à lire dont 8 de prise de gueule... bof bof) : Un portable PC est, à mes yeux et pour la majorité du public, un pc tournant sous Windows. Je sais qu'il existe des super Os linux de la mort et tout mais soyons honnête la majorité des gens s'en foutent. 
Donc il faut voir l'utilisation quotidienne et pour tous (ou presque) à savoir : suite burautique, internet, mail, agenda, un peu de traficage des photos de vacances, deux ou trois essais musicaux histoire de faire plaisir à son entourage et quelques jeux (plus un peu de musique, un peu de films et un peu de présentation multimédia). Et tout ça transportable. 

Ben, entre la gamme Apple et les gammes PC+Windows, y a pas photo... Vaut mieux un mac. Alors certes le multitraitement de l'info en trois sous couches bi focales avec retour sur kernel en 598 Mhz/s est peut être moins performant sur le iBook 1,2 ghz que sur le dell modèle 25687-69 version 6... Mais franchement, est-ce bien ce qu'on demande ? ça concerne qui mon exemple foireux ? 200 personnes à travers le monde ? 
Est-ce qu'on ne doit pas plutot juger un produit informatique sur sa simplicité d'utilisation, sur ses performances dans des domaines _pertinents_, sur sa convivialité, sur sa robustesse à l'usage et sur sa "sureté" vis à vis de ce qui traine sur le net ? 

Si oui alors Apple reste leader dans le domaine. Spécialement dans le domaine des portables car ils ne sont pas plus chers que les autres (faites un tour à la fnac). 

Alors oui tout n'est pas parfait, oui Mac Os X est un "moule" et oui il reste des choses à améliorer. Mais point de vu "moule" Windows XP se pose un peu là aussi pour le profane. Il est même plus contraignant à l'usage non ? (je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai les deux).

Faut peut être arreter de jouer à celui qui pisse le plus loin et penser à ceux qui n'y entravent rien ou pas grand chose en informatique et arrêter également de leur dire que si ils prennent un mac ils ne pourront pas compiler le sys458-12.4 en moins de 6 minutes et que donc le PC est plus puissant.

Dites plutot que sous mac il n'y a pas de virus, que sous mac on ne réinstalle pas son OS tous les trois mois, que sous mac on peut bosser 12h par jour sur son portable sans que celui ci rende l'âme en moins d'un an. Parlons pratique et quotidien.


----------



## meldon (20 Avril 2005)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Si oui alors Apple reste leader dans le domaine. Spécialement dans le domaine des portables car ils ne sont pas plus chers que les autres (faites un tour à la fnac).



Heu, si, à équipement égal ils sont plus cher que leur concurrent (si on excepte IBM). 



			
				Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Dites plutot que sous mac il n'y a pas de virus, que sous mac on ne réinstalle pas son OS tous les trois mois, que sous mac on peut bosser 12h par jour sur son portable sans que celui ci rende l'âme en moins d'un an. Parlons pratique et quotidien.



Le gros avantage d'OSX (à mes yeux de windowsiens) c'est bien une certaine simplicité d'utilisation. Sous Mac, on se sert de son ordi, sous PC, on se sert de windows, nuance. Bon, du coup c'est gratifiant, on a l'impression d'être un informaticien lol.
Pour les virus, c'est vrai, c'est (j'imagines) très agréable de savoir qu'on est pas concerné (mais bon, faut pas le crier trop fort parce que ça pourrait tenter des neuneux d'en lancer un sous mac juste pour le plaisir). Pas d'antivirus à installer, pas de soucis à se dire "vais-je paramétrer tout comme il faut?".
OSX, pour ce que j'en lis, c'est simple d'emploi et c'est fourni avec tout ce qu'il faut pour utiliser intelligement son ordinateur. Avec les PCs, il faut éplucher les offres des revendeurs pour trouver une configuration avec les logiciels qui vous intéressent. Quand on a pas envie de passer sa vie à tester des logiciels, c'est un vrai plus!
Un "détail" dont on ne parle pas assez, un mac, c'est beau. OK, tout le monde le sait mais quand un ordi n'est pas destiné à être enfermé dans un bureau, autant que ce soit un bel objet. Apple sait faire. Du côté des PC, à part quelques fabricant (Sony par exemple), c'est nettement plus "agressif" au niveau look (de post industriel à agricole selon l'origine). 
Dernier point qui, en tout cas pour moi, fait que le mac est une excellente option, ça reste un "pc", je peux y brancher mes périphériques, je peux communiquer avec les autres ordis, je peux y lire mes fichiers. A part que c'est pas la même chose, c'est la même chose. 


PS: Vous allez me haïr mais on ne réinstalle pas XP tous les trois mois. En plus depuis que je lis ces forums, OSX c'est pas rose non plus, les mises à jours plantent, safari ne marche plus, etc. il y a donc aussi des problèmes. Faut pas tomber dans l'image d'Epinal.


----------



## NINAS (20 Avril 2005)

De toute façon PC ça veut dire Personal Computer, donc Mac est un Personal Computer

CQFD


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2005)

Erwan29 a dit:
			
		

> En fait ç'est des logiciels type SAS, SPPS, Statistica et R. Ce der nier est un logiciel libre donc pas de probleme.




SPSS et Statistica entre autre sont dispo sur Mac. Demande à ton école s'ils peuvent te le procurer, ils ont sans doute des Licences.

A lire : sujet sur les logiciels de stats sur Mac


----------



## Tom-Tom (12 Mai 2005)

Bonjour



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Heu, si, à équipement égal ils sont plus cher que leur concurrent (si on excepte IBM).



D'accord Apple à l'air plus cher au premier coup d'oeil.

Mais :
Portables en aluminium alors que les autres c'est du plastique qui craque rapidement.
(IBM est en magnésium), donc solidité accrue.

Design : ça c'est plutot subjectif, mais les portables Apple sont très beaux.

Mac OS : je ne m'y connait pas trop mais il est pas mal du tout.

Ilife : c'est fourni avec et ça peut servir pas mal.

Encxombrement : les PC pas chers pèsent 3 à 4 kg et font souvent 4 à 5 cm d'épaisseur. (Apple : 2.8 cm pour un powerbook)

Oui moi aussi au départ je me suis dit que c'était trop cher. Mais l'autre jour j'ai eut l'occasion d'essayer un Powerbook à la Fnac de Reims, et c'est un réel plaisir.

Je vais bientot switcher et je compare. 
Chez Dell, les machines sont chères par rapport à Apple, le bluetooth, et plein de petits trucs comme ça c'est en option......
Acer, le SAV est épouvantable.....

Meldon, comme tu les dis Apple et IBM sont dans la même tranche de prix, on est dans le cas de matériel haut de gamme.
Les PC de Acer et Cie, c'est attirant, mais ça ne tient pas la route à la longue.

Bonne soirée.
Tom


----------



## gibet_b (12 Mai 2005)

J'ai du mal à comprendre comment des gens peuvent penser que les macs sont plus chers à QUALITE EGALE. 

Difficiile de trouver l'équivalent d'un ibook, d'un mac mini ou d'un bi G5 2Ghz pour le même prix, je le répéte, à qualité égale.

Forcément en PC, on peut acheter de la daube qui coutera peut-être moins cher (quoique pour ce qui est du mini ou du ibook...).


----------



## Belisaire (12 Mai 2005)

Tout simplement parce que les besoins ne sont pas les mêmes d'une personne à l'autre. Voià pourquoi parler de "qualité égale" n'a pas de sens dans bien des cas.
J'avais un collègue qui disait "ouais, ok ton ibook il est petit et résistant, mais pas la peine d'en faire un fromage". Forcément le bougre ne voyait pas pourquoi, pour moi, un portable et résistant était important : son Dell de trois kg aux plastiques pourris faisait des trajets en voiture depuis chez lui au labo quand moi je prenais métro et bus pour y arriver. D'où l'importance du faible poids pour moi et de la résistance des matériaux.
Idem pour le bluetooth, quand on a pas un téléphone portable qui a l'option et / ou qu'on ne l'utilise pas ...

Bélisaire


----------



## gibet_b (12 Mai 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord, certains peuvent se contenter de qualité inférieur... Ce n'était pas mon propos.


----------



## fredokeneda (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous, premier message dans le forum car j'ai pris la décision de switcher en ibook pour ma reprise d'étude en ingénieur genie chimique.

Merci pour toutes ces infos que l'on peut avoir sur les machines.
Cela m'a aidé à faire mon choix...

Je pensai au 14" au début mais la si petite taille du 12" m'a séduite.

Voila ce que je pense faire:

acheter un ecran tft 19" avec prise vga pour le brancher dessus à la maison, prendre l'option bluetooth pour un clavier sympa et pouvoir encore brancher mon vieux pc sur l'écran quand je veux faire du Visio (logiciel de schéma d'office pro) et du Pc

ça devrait le faire...

En fait, c'est grace à mon pote qui à biprocesseur de la mort aux states que j'ai "redécouvert" ce que c'est que faire du computer pleasure..

Pour les cours, c'est sur que je vais être le seul mais il faut un peu être différent de temps en temps...

Je pense attendre septembre au cas d'une mise à jour des ibooks...

Merci pour vos commentaire!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

Bon pour ce qui est la question MAC ou PC, je dirait MAC !
Car tous les jours en cours je prie pour que mon PC ne plante pas aprés avoir eu la mauvaise surprise de voir tout mon travail effacé parce que j'avais ouvert trop d'applications et que mon PC n'a pas supporté !!!
Donc du coup j'éconimise pour m'acheter un macbook ^^


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mars 2007)

Bon... le fil date d'il y a 2 ans... 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire de relancer ce débat aujourd'hui...


----------

